# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Гопал Кришна Госвами

## Aniruddha das

Биография Е.С. Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами 

Ранние годы (1944 - 1967)

Его Святейшество Гопал Кришна Госвами (имя при рождении — Гопал Кришна Кханна) явился в этом мире в благословенный день  Аннада Экадаши (14 августа 1944 года) в Нью-Дели,  в семье крупного военачальника индийского флота. Окончив с отличием Делийский университет, он отправился в Европу, где изучал менеджмент в Сорбонском университете в Париже, получая стипендию от французского правительства. Свою учёбу Гопал Кришна Госвами завершил в Университете Макгилла в Монреале, получив учёную степень магистра по управлению бизнесом. После этого он работал в департаменте маркетинговых исследований компании «Coca-Cola», а затем перешёл работать в фармацевтическую компанию «Bristol-Myers».

Духовный поиск Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами начался в конце 1967 года, когда он начал регулярно посещать церкви, храмы, гурудвары и различные духовные общины. Приходя воскресным утром в новое место религиозного поклонения, он обычно оставался там на весь день и принимал участие в духовных практиках.

Встреча с преданными Кришны и Шрилой Прабхупадой (1968)

31 мая 1968 года Гопал Кришна Госвами впервые посетил храм движения сознания Кришны в Монреале. Сделал он это по приглашению президента храма Махапуруши даса, который также сообщил ему, что на следующий день в город приезжает основатель ИСККОН Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада. Когда Махарадж изъявил желание сделать какое-либо служение для вайшнавского гуру, Махапуруша попросил его подготовить комнату, в которой должен был остановиться Шрила Прабхупада.

«Для  меня  было  удачей  получить  такое  поручение  в качестве моего первого  преданного  служения»,  —  сказал  Махарадж.  В комнате Шрилы Прабхупады,  он  помыл  двери, окна и протер полки. Таким образом, его отношения   со  Шрилой  Прабхупадой возникли  еще  до  того,  как  он встретился с ним.

В то время во всём мире существовало всего четыре храма Международного общества сознания Кришны — три в США (в Нью-Йорке, Сан-Франциско и Лос-Анджелесе) и один в Канаде (в Монреале). По этой причине, Шрила Прабхупада, путешествуя и проповедуя по разным храмам, останавливался в каждом из них на долгое время — по нескольку недель и даже месяцев. В монреальском храме Шрила Прабхупада решил пробыть три месяца.


Проповедуя гаудия-вайшнавизм на Западе, Шрила Прабхупада всегда благосклонно относился к своим соотечественникам. Гопал Кришна Госвами, однако, выделялся среди других индийцев, которые приходили к нему. Обычно целью их прихода было получение даршана вайшнавского садху. Почтительно отдав поклоны и послушав лекцию в течение нескольких минут, они удалялись прочь. Гопал Кришна Госвами, напротив, приходил на лекции регулярно и уходил только после их окончания. Он вспоминает: «Моей единственной маленькой заслугой было то, что я очень уважительно относился к Шриле Прабхупаде с первого же дня, как я его встретил. Я всегда оставался на его лекциях до самого конца, уходя с них только после того, как он уходил сам». Шрила Прабхупада скоро заметил это и начал ежедневно лично общаться с образованным индийским юношей, давая ему наставления в духовной жизни. Через несколько недель личного общения со Шрилой Прабхупадой, Махарадж решил стать его учеником и принять гаудия-вайшнавизм.


Принятие духовного посвящения и первые годы в Движении сознания Кришны (1969-1974)

После того, как Шрила Прабхупада покинул Монреаль и отправился проповедовать в другие храмы ИСККОН, между ним и Гопал Кришной Госвами началась активная переписка, в ходе которой они обменивались письмами около трёх раз в месяц. 27 мая 1969 года Гопал Кришна Госвами, в возрасте 24 лет, получил духовное посвящение. Шрила Прабхупада не стал давать ему новое имя, как это обычно делается в таких случаях, а написал ему: «Так как тебя уже зовут Гопал Кришна, то нет необходимости менять твоё имя. Теперь ты будешь известен как Гопал Кришна даса». В 1970 году он женился на ученице Шрилы Прабхупады из Нью-Йорка. До 1975 года он продолжал работать в компании «Bristol-Myers», оказывая финансовую помощь канадским храмам ИСККОН. В течение нескольких лет он также выполнял обязанности личного секретаря Шрилы Прабхупады.

Проповедь в Индии и Советском Союзе (1975—1980)

В 1975 году Шрила Прабхупада отправил Гопалу Кришну  Госвами в Индию и назначил его членом руководящего совета ИСККОН (GBC). В период с 1975-76гг.  в его обязанности входило курирование деятельности движения сознания Кришны в Индии и Юго-Восточной Азии (за исключением Японии, Филлипин и Индонезии). В частности, Махарадж возглавил проекты ИСККОН в Бомбее, Дели, Гуджарате, Хайдарабаде, Мадрасе и Канпуре.

В 1976 году Гопал Кришна Госвами был назначен членом правления издательства «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст», а деятельностью ИСККОН в Индии продолжил руководить вместе с Хамсадутой дасом. Он возглавил индийское отделение «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст» и начал курировать публикацию вайшнавской литературы на языках Индии. Он вспоминает, что «Шрила Прабхупада очень хотел, чтобы в Индии публиковалось много книг. В течение этих двух лет он постоянно напоминал мне печатать всё больше и больше литературы».


Гопал Кришна Госвами начал переводческую и издательскую деятельность с публикации на хинди первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» с комментариями Шрилы Прабхупады. «Шрила Прабхупада был особенно доволен, когда я принес ему перовую песнь Шримад-Бхагаватам на хинди» - вспоминает Махарадж. Шрила Прабхупада постоянно вдохновлял его использовать свой талант в маркетинге для широкого распространения вайшнавской религиозной литературы. В одном из писем Шрила Прабхупада писал ему: «Сейчас ты можешь использовать твои познания в маркетинге для служения Кришне. Это высшее совершенство образования».

В марте 1976 года Шрила Прабхупада поручил Гопал Кришне Госвами проповедовать в СССР. В 1976 и 1977 годах он в качестве представителя издательства «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст» несколько раз приезжал в Советский Союз, подарив книги Шрилы Прабхупады советским библиотекам.

Гопал Кришна Госвами, Книжная ярмарка в Москве 1977 
В 1977 году он принял участие в Московской международной книжной ярмарке и как представитель ББТ получил почетный диплом от организаторов этой выставки. Шрила Прабхупада был очень рад получить этот диплом и с гордостью его показывал всем, кто к нему приходил и говорил, что даже в России оценили его книги.


Позднее, в 1984 году, Гопал Кришна Госвами издал в Индии  «Бхагавад-гиту как она есть» на русском языке.

В марте 1977 года Махарадж стал одним из членов комитета по развитию Маяпура,

в обязанности которого входило курирование строительства храма и штаб-квартиры ИСККОН в Маяпуре. Тогда же руководящий совет поручил Гопал Кришне Госвами и Гаргамуни Свами возглавить программу по распространению гаудия-вайшнавской литературы на хинди и бенгали в индийских средних школах. В том же году в руководящем совете ИСККОН был сформирован «Международный комитет почётного членства в ИСККОН». Главой комитета был избран Брахмананда Свами, а в его состав, кроме Гопал Кришны Госвами, вошли также Джаятиртха даса и Ади Кешава Свами. В последующие годы, Гопал Кришна Госвами сыграл ключевую роль в установлении в Индии программы почётного членства в ИСККОН, которая привлекла в ряды Движения Сознания Кришны многих богатых индусов. Во многом благодаря его активному вкладу, в 1970-е годы были построены крупные храмы и ведические культурные центры ИСККОН в Бомбее и Вриндаване. 

В марте 1978 года Махарадж начал курировать деятельность ИСККОН в Китае и Канаде, а его обязанности по руководству деятельностью ИСККОН в Индии (за исключением Дели) были переданы Джаяпатаке Свами и другим лидерам. В том же году Гопал Кришна Госвами стал членом комитета, курирующего сбор средств для продолжения строительства проекта в Маяпуре.

В марте 1979 года по решению руководящего совета к зоне ответственности Гопал Кришны Госвами в Индии были добавлены Бомбей и Гуджарат. Деятельностью ИСККОН в Китае вместо него стали руководить Тамала Кришна Госвами и Хамсадутта Свами. Также решением руководящего совета Махарадж возглавил программу почётного членства в ИСККОН в Северной Америке, сменив на этом посту Ади Кешаву Свами.

В феврале 1980 года Махарадж также начал руководить деятельностью ИСККОН в Чандигархе и на Маврикии. Тогда же был создан комитет по координации проповеднической деятельности на всей территории Индии. Кроме Гопал Кришны Госвами, членами комитета стали Джаяпатака Свами, Бхавананда Госвами, Джаятиртха Свами и Бхактисварупа Дамодара Свами.

Принятие санньясы и последующая деятельность (с 1980 года по настоящее время)

В  1981 году Гопал Кришна Госвами принял санньясу, уклад жизни в отречении, и титул «Госвами». В марте того же года он стал курировать деятельность ИСККОН в американских штатах Вашингтон, Монтана, Айдахо и Аляска.

27 февраля 1982 года Гопал Кришна Госвами был назначен инициирующим гуру Движения сознания Кришны, получив тем самым право принимать учеников. В том же году он стал членом комитета, сформированного руководящим советом ИСККОН для организации подготовки празднования 500-летия со дня явления Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Он также стал курировать деятельность ИСККОН в Махараштре, Харьяне, Джамму и Кашмире, Пенджабе, Химачал-Прадеш, Андхра-Прадеш и Гоа.

В марте 1984 года Гопал Кришна Госвами вместе с Джагадишей Свами и Киртананандой Свами начал руководить деятельностью ИСККОН во Вриндаване и в штатах Раджастхан, Мадхья-Прадеш и Уттар-Прадеш. В том же году (вместе с Бхакти Тиртхой Свами) он стал курировать деятельность ИСККОН в Кении, а с 1992 года также и в Танзании, Уганде, Бурунди и Руанде.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Продолжение

Гопал Кришна Госвами, 80-е годы 
С 1988 года Махарадж стал регулярно приезжать в СССР, а потом в Россию и другие страны СНГ. В период с 1991 по 1993 год он вместе с Киртираджей дасом и Прабхавишну Свами курировал деятельность ИСККОН в России, Грузии, Армении, Азербайджане, Казахстане, Туркмении, Узбекистане, Таджикистане и Киргизии.


В 1991 году он был избран членом совета директоров Министерства ИСККОН по связям с общественностью. В 1993 году он перестал курировать Грузию и Армению, а на территории России руководил деятельностью ИСККОН только в городах Золотого кольца. Начиная с 1995 года Махарадж стал также курировать ИСККОН в Южном регионе России.

В 1998 году деятельностью ИСККОН в странах Средней Азии вместо Гопал Кришны Госвами стал руководить Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами. Руководящий совет освободил Гопал Кришну Госвами от этой ответственности, чтобы дать ему больше времени для управления большими проектами ИСККОН в Бомбее, Вриндаване и Дели.

В 2001 году Махарадж стал курировать деятельность ИСККОН также и в Москве.

Под руководством Гопал Кришны Госвами было построено несколько больших храмов ИСККОН в Индии и за её пределами. В 1994 году было завершено строительство храма Радхи-банкебихари в Найроби, Кения. В апреле 1998 года прошла инаугурация нового храма и ведического культурного центра ИСККОН в Нью-Дели — храма Радхи-Партхасаратхи (который также известен как «Слава Индии»). На церемонии открытия храма присутствовал тогдашний премьер-министр Индии Атал Бихари Ваджпаи и посол России в Индии. В своей речи, Ваджпаи похвально отозвался о Бхактиведанте Свами Прабхупаде и о деятельности ИСККОН по распространению ведической культуры и индуизма по всему миру. В 2004 году, в день явления Баларамы «Баларама-джаянти», прошла инаугурация нового храма ИСККОН в Лудхиане. В 2007 году был открыт новый храм Радхи-Говинды в Фаридабаде. В сентябре того же года прошла инаугурация храма Кришны-Баларамы в Пунджаби-багхе — западном районе Нью-Дели. В феврале 2008 года был торжественно открыт храм Джаганнатхи в Газиабаде.

В Индии, Гопал Кришна Госвами периодически выступает на телевидении, радио и в прессе. Он регулярно даёт лекции для самых различных аудиторий: членов Торговой палаты Мумбаи, студентов индийских университетов, индийских учёных и политиков. Он также принимает участие в межрелигиозном диалоге и регулярно выступает с лекциями по «Бхагавад-гите» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в храмах ИСККОН по всему миру.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами по Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.11.1 

брахмана увача
ако-видах ковида-вада-вадан вадасй атхо нато-видам вариштхах на
сурайо хи вйавахарам енам таттвавамаршена сахамананти

Брахман Джада Бхарата сказал: Дорогой царь, не имея никакого опыта, ты пытаешься говорить , как очень искушенные люди.  Это показывает, что сам ты человек совсем не искушенный. Тот, кто действительно обладает опытом,  не станет, как ты, говорить об отношениях господина и слуги или о материальной боли и удовольствии. Все это просто внешняя деятельность, и ни один искушенный, продвинутый человек, думающий об Абсолютной Истине, не будет вести таких речей. 

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:

Подобной же критике подверг Арджуну Кришна. Ашочайан анвачошас твам прагйавадамш ча бхашасе: "Ведя ученые речи, ты скорбишь о том, что недостойно сожаления. "(Бг. 2. 11). Так и 99. 9 процента людей пытаются выступать в роли искушенных советчиков, но, на самом деле,  не обладают духовным знанием и потому подобны детям, которые не имеют жизненного опыта и говорят
бессмысленные вещи. Так что не следует придавать их словам какое-либо значение. Нужно получать знания от Кришны или от его преданного. Если чьи-либо слова основаны на этом опыте, т. е.  на духовном знании, тогда они обладают ценностью. Современный мир полон глупцов. "Бхагавад-гита" называет таких людей мудхами. Они пытаются управлять человеческим обществом, но из-за того, что у них нет духовного знания, весь мир находится в хаотическом состоянии. Чтобы вырваться из этих жалких условий, необходимо обрести сознание Кришны и учиться у возвышенной личности, подобной Джаде Бхарате, Господу Кришне и Капиладеве. Только таким путем можно решить проблемы материальной жизни.

Лекция Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами: 

Этот стих произнес Джада Бхарата, обращаясь к царю Рахугане, который был очень могущественным царем. В своей предыдущей жизни Джада Бхарата был очень возвышенным преданным Господа, царем Бхаратой. Он был старшим из ста братьев, которые были сыновьями Господа Ришабхадевы, инкарнации Господа. Слово"ришаб" означает "лучший". Господь Ришабхадева был воплощением Верховной Личности Бога, и мы читаем об Его играх в пятой песне. Когда сыновья Господа Ришабхадевы выросли, Он удалился от управления государством и доверил его Своему старшему сыну, Бхарате.

В свое время вся эта планета называлась Бхарата-варшей. Сейчас только Индию люди называют Бхарата-варшей. В свое время всю землю называли Бхарата-варшей из-за того замечательного правления, которое проводил царь Бхарата. И во времена правления царя Бхараты люди были очень счастливы. Царь Бхарата управлял жителями земли в течении нескольких тысяч лет. Затем он, удалившись от дел,  отправился в лес. Он отрекся от своей прекрасной жены, царства,  богатства, но к несчастью, когда он находился в лесу, он привязался к одному олененку. Царь Бхарата очень сильно привязался к этому олененку, и однажды, когда олененка не было рядом с ним, он покинул тело, думая об этом олененке.

В "Бхагавад-гите" Кришна говорит, что где бы не находился ум живого существа в момент смерти, туда и отправится живое существо. Поэтому трансценденталисты получают совет обучить ум думать о трансцендентных темах, связанных с Верховной Личностью Бога. Поэтому в "Бхагавад-гите" мы можем встретить столько стихов, которые говорят только об одном: мы должны сделать свой ум своим другом и направлять его только на Кришну. Кришна говорит:  "Всегда думай обо Мне. " Царю Бхарате пришлось поплатиться за то, что он развил привязанность к этому оленю, поэтому ему вскоре пришлось родиться в теле оленя. Но Кришна так же говорит в "Бхагавад-гите", что преданное служение никогда не бывает напрасным, и тот, кто выполняет преданное служение , получает от этого вечное благо.

Поэтому вскоре после того, как Бхарата Махарадж родился в теле оленя, он покинул это тело и родился в семье брахманов, где его назвали Джадой Бхаратой. Джада Бхарата, родившись в семье брахманов, всегда помнил о той ошибке, которую он совершил в своей предыдущей жизни. У нас такой способности нет, но у Джады Бхараты была такая способность. Приняв рождение в семье брахмана, он был так решительно настроен не повторить своей ошибки, которую он совершил в прошлом, что он притворялся глухонемым. На самом деле , он не был глухонемым, но он вел себя так, потому что не хотел совершить ошибки, которую он совершил в прошлом, он не хотел запутаться. Конечно, ему пришлось расплачиваться за то, что он вел себя как глухонемой - над ним постоянно издевались,  шутили, постоянно пытались уколоть его и уязвить. Но он терпеливо сносил все это.

Также в то время жил царь Рахугана, который был царем Синдху и Каувиры. Хотя он был царем и,  по своей природе, очень страстным, но в то же время он был довольно хорошо развит в духовном смысле. Провинции, которыми он правил, сейчас находятся где-то в Пакистане. Этот царь собирался отправиться на собрание, где обсуждались духовные темы. В то время еще не было машин "Лада", поэтому царя несли в паланкине. Его несли в паланкине его слуги. Хотя царь был довольно духовно развит, в то же время, поскольку он был царем, он был очень страстен.  Поэтому он был недоволен той скоростью, с которой несли паланкин. И носильщикам была необходима помощь, потому что паланкин не перемещался с той скоростью, с которой хотел перемещаться царь. И они увидели, что рядом стоял очень сильный,  здоровый и красивый человек, крепкого телосложения и с длинными руками. Они сказали ему: "Иди сюда, мы хотим, чтобы ты помог нести паланкин царя. " Джада Бхарата был настолько смиренен, что никогда и никому не отказывал, не говоря уже о том, чтобы согласиться нести паланкин царя.

Итак, Джада Бхарата присоединился к этой группе носильщиков паланкина, но между его умонастроением и умонастроением этих носильщиков была большая разница. В чем же заключалась эта разница? Другие носильщики были очень страстные, они несли паланкин,  и им было всеравно, что они наступают на муравьев и каких-то других живых существ. Джада Бхарата шел очень осторожно, он не ставил свою ногу на землю до того, как он убеждался, что, про крайней мере, на расстоянии трех шагов нет никакого живого существа. Господь Капила, описывая качества преданного, говорил, что преданный является другом всех живых существ. Итак, преданный является другом всех живых существ, поэтому не хочет причинять каких-то неудобств или вреда ни одному живому существу. И когда другие носильщики бежали, неся этот паланкин, Джада Бхарата очень осторожно шел, и из-за этого скоростиь паланкина уменьшилась, вместо того, чтобы увеличиться. И когда ход паланкина замедлился, царь очень разозлился. Он сказал: "Что это такое?Я хотел, чтобы скорость увеличилась, а теперь она наоборот снизилась. " И все носильщики заволновались, они стали говорить: "Нас не за что винить, это вот этот новичек, который присоединился, замедляет ход паланкина. "И царь очень разозлился на новичка, Джаду Бхарату. Он начал ругать его, говоря: "Ты что не знаешь кто я?! Я - царь!!Как ты осмелился так медленно идти?"

И природа преданного такова, что он очень терпелив, титикшава. Если вы хотите достичь успеха в духовной жизни, вы должны развить в себе качество терпения, независимо от того, кем вы являетесь. Посмотрите, насколько терпеливым был Шрила Прабхупада. Шрила Прабхупада прилагал множество усилийон встречался со множеством трудностей, но при этом он всегда сохранял терпение. И Джада Бхарата также терпеливосносил оскорбления царя Рахуганы. Но когда Джада Бхарата увидел, что эти оскорбления становятся очень сильными, для того, чтобы спасти этого царя Рахугану, Джада Бхарата заговорил. В конце концов, Джада Бхарата, как признал сам царь Рахугана, был осознавшей себя душой, и оскорблять осознавшую себя душу-это очень не хорошо, это причина духовного падения. И когда царь Рахугана услышал слова Джады Бхараты, он понял, что это не обычный человек,  это осознавшая себя личность, он сошел с паланкина, припал к стопам Джады Бхараты и стал молить его о том, чтобы он дал ему духовное знание. Прабхупада говорил, что понять человека можно по тому, когда он начинает говорить. Некоторые так называемые трансценденталисты никогда не говорят, они постоянно держат рот на замке.

Однажды я в 1976 году со Шрилой Прабхупадой был на большом празднике Кумбхамела. В то время там было очень много садху со всей Индии, и один из самых известных садху на праздике, героем этого праздника был один садху, так называемый святой, который 14 лет ничего не говорил, и каждый мог получить его даршан. Но на Прабхупаду это не оказало никакого впечатления, он сказал этому садху: "Господь дал тебе язык,  используй его, не нужно держать свой рот на замке. "И преданный судит о ком-то на основании того, что он слышит от этого человека.

Итак, речь Джады Бхараты оказала на царя огромное впечатление, и он сошел с паланкина, припал к стопам Джады Бхараты, и через некоторое время стал его учеником. Я немного рассказал предисторию того, что обсуждается в 11-ой главе пятой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам", потому, что, насколько я знаю, большинство из вас не читали пяттую песнь, т. к.  она еще не переведена на русский язык. "Шримад-Бхагаватам"- это книга историй, историй о Господе и Его преданных.  Царь Рахугана хотел получить просветление, слушая Джаду Бхарату. Царь Рахугана не совсем точно понял философию, которую говорил Джада Бхарата.  Поэтому царь Рахугана попросил Джаду Бхарату объяснить ему дальше, чтобы он мог понять ее получше. И Джада Бхарата стал отвечать царю, говоря: "Царь, ты считаешь себя очень искушенным человеком, ты думаешь, что ты очень много знаешь.  Но на самом деле это не так. То, что ты считаешь себя царем, и то, что ты считешь себя своим господином, а меня своим слугой, это глупость, т. к. наше отождествление стелом очень временно. Тот, кто обладает истинным знанием,  понимает ,  что все обозначения, все положения, которые связаны с телом временны,  поскольку само тело - это всего лишь временный мешок. Поэтому разумный человек не отождествляет себя с телом".  Шрила Прабхупада часто цитировал Библию,  в которой говорится:  "Из праха ты вышел и в прах ты войдешь",  и он говорил,  что тело- это просто кусок материи.  Сжигается тело,  или хоронится тело,  постепенно оно становится прахом.  В Индии есть община людей,  которых называют парсия,  они изначально пришли из Ирана.  Когда у них кто-то умирает,  они выбрасывают тело в колодец,  и затем орлы и другие стервятники прилетают и съедают плоть этого тела. Но все эти стервятники, после того,  как они съедают это тело,  испражняются,  и это тело таким образом превращается в прах.  Разумный человек,  тот кто обладает знанием, понимает,  что и боль и наслаждение,  связанные с телом временны.  Истинное знание заключается в том, что человек, понимая временное положение тела,  осознает свои истинные отношения с Господом.

Чайтанйа Махапрабху сказал,  что наше вечное положение заключается в том,  чтобы быть вечным слугой Господа.  В девятой главе Бхагавад-гиты Кришна обьясняет,  что это знание является царем всего знания,  поскольку оно позволяет человеку познать свое истинное положение в правильном свете.  Духовное знание означает научиться видеть все в правильном свете.  В темноте вы не можете ничего увидеть, но как только включается электрический свет или солнечный свет прони кает в это темное место,  то сразу же вы можете все увидеть. И Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии отмечает,  что 99, 9% современных людей пытаютcя давать какие-то умные советы,  но в действительности они слепы сами,  поэтому они не могут дать никакого истинного знания.  Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивает, что они подобны глупым детям,  которые несут всякий вздор.  По Всему миру есть много разных ученых,  инженеров, философов, и они все пишут и издают книги, особенно в вашей стране издается очень много книг, больше чем в какой-либо другой стране мира,  потому что русские люди - самые лучшие читатели.  Они читают эти тома книг,  но приносят ли эти книги какое-то удовлетворение людям? Шрила Прабхупада говорит об этом в первой песне"Шримад-Бхагаватам ", что было опубликовано множество книг, но принесли ли эти книги удовлетворение, спокойствие, счастье человеческому обществу? И поэтому в комментарии к этому стиху Прабхупада говорит, что весь мир пребывает в хаосе. Поэтому мы должны, руководствуясь указаниями писаний, объяснить людям, дать им понимание того, что есть истинное знание и позволить им обрести понимание того, как различать, что есть сат, что есть асат, что есть вечное, что есть временное. Человек обладающий духовным знанием, обладает истинным знанием, поскольку он понимает настоящую природу этого материального мира. И подобно любому
здравомыслящему человеку, который знает, что в пустыне невозможно найти воды, такой разумный человек понимает, что невозможно найти счастье в этом материальном мире, как бы человек ни пытался это сделать. Как раньше в вашей стране был коммунизм, до этого был еще более суровый коммунизм, а до этого был еще какой-то "изм", а сейчас опять какой-то "изм", и разве люди стали счастливыми от этого?

Несколько дней назад мы праздновали день явления Господа Нрисимхадевы, как я знаю у вас вчера тоже была какая-то программа, связанная с этим. Но невозможно медитировать на Господа Нрисимхадеву, не думая о Его возлюбленном преданном, Прахладе Махарадже и о наставлениях Прахлады Махараджа. Господа невозможно отделить от Его преданных. И Прахлад Махарадж говорит о том, что люди не знают каким образом можно обрести истинное счастье. И таким образом, Прахлад Махарадж передал то знание, которое он услышал от Нарады Муни, находясь в лоне своей матери. Он передал это знание своим одноклассникам, и через них всему человечеству. Хираньякашипу был таким могущественным демоном, что кроме Брахмы, Вишну и Шивы все остальные боялись его. Хираньякашипу отправился совершать аскезы на гору Мандару, он стоял с поднятыми к небу руками, на цыпочках ног и смотрел в небо в течении 36000 лет, и огонь стал исходить из его тела благодаря этой аскезе. И Индра и все полубоги очень сильно страдаои от террора Хираньякашипу, поэтому они решили, что пока Хираньякашипу на горе совершает аскезы, они решили украсть его жену. В то время Прахлада Махарадж находился в ее лоне. Они решили, что этот ребенок будет таким же могущественным демоном, как и его отец, поэтому необходимо,  как только ребенок родиться, убить его. Вы слышали, наверное, такую поговорку:  "Каков отец, таков и сын". Есть русский эквивалент? Но так или иначе это не всегда так бывает, иначе вы бы все здесь не сидели. Итак, Нарада Муни появился как раз в то время, когдаони украли жену Хираньякашипу. Он объяснил полубогам, что ребенок в чреве этой женщины очень великий преданный, так что они не должны его боятся. И Прахлад Махарадж передал своим одноклассникам то же знание, которое он услышал от Нарады Муни.  И мы признаем, что Прахлад Махарадж один из махаджан, т. е. великих авторитетов. Существует 12 источников духовного знания.

И Прахлад Махарадж объясняет, что одна из проблем заключается в том, что люди не знают, каким образом можно найти истинное счастье. Преданный же знает, что является истинным знанием и как можно обрести истинное счастье. Тот, кто обладает истинным знанием, знает, что счастье можно обрести только совершая преданное служение. Начать совершать преданное служение можно,  начиная с повторения Харе Кришна маха-мантры.

В очень великом писании "Хари_бхакти-вилас"описывается каждое слово Харе Кришна мантры и очень подробно объясняется смысл каждого слова. Первое слово в махамантре -Харе. "Хари-бхакти-вилас" объясняет,  что это первое слово Харе означает молитвы Господу: "Пожалуйста,  привлеки мой ум и освободи его от материального мира.  Затем, следующее слово Кришна означает: "О Кришна,  пожалуйста привлеки мой ум к Себе".  В конце концов,  цель следования всем правилам и предписаниям,  которым мы следуем,  как говорит Рупа Госвами,  заключается в том,  чтобы всегда помнить о Кришне и никогда не забывать о Нем.  И затем второе словоХаре - это обращение к Шримати Радхарани. Преданный молит о том,  чтобы Шримати Радхарани привлекла его ум к процессу преданного служения.  И следующееслово Кришна - это тоже молитва.  Преданный просит Господа: "Пожалуйста,  Господь,  очисть мой ум,  дай мне знание о том,  как поклоняться Тебе через чистого преданного".

Через посредство чистых преданных,  через посредство ученической преемственности мы получаем знание,  с помощью которого мы можем разрушить все свои анартхи.  И следующее слово Кришна означает: "О Господь,  пожалуйста,  даруй мне устойчивость,  чтобы я мог оценить по достоинству Твои трансцендентные качества".  Преданный способен оценить по достоинству трансцендентные качества Господа и Его трансцендентые игры,  но непреданные считают это скучным.  Признаком искреннего продвинутого преданного является то,  что его желание заниматься шраванам,  киртанам увеличивается.  И каков признак того, кто не прогрессирует в духовной жизни? Противоположная вещь.  Он считает,  что духовные темы очень скучны.  Он засыпает,  когда обсуждают духовные темы,  когда проходит такое обсуждение.  Вы не засыпаете,  когда слушаете о чем-то,  что вас очень интересует.  Никогда нельзя увидеть, чтобы кто-то спал за прасадом. . . . 
(конец записи)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами Махараджа на Вьяса-пудже 2008 


Мой перевод лекции.

Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами Махараджа на Вьяса-пудже 2008 года, Дели, Индия

Итак, сегодня я прочитаю вам из Шримад Бхагаватам 11.10.6. В этой шлоке
Господь Шри Кришна говорит Уддхаваджи, в чем состоит долг ученика. 

Сегодня проводится церемония Вьяса-пуджи и оказывается почтение Гуру, и
как сказал Макхан Лал Прабху, если посторонний человек увидит эту
церемонию, он может сказать, что Гуру выражают чрезмерное почтение, и
он может задасться вопросом, почему это они проводят Вьяса-пуджу с
такой пышностью? Шрила Прабхупада учил нас в этой связи, что
Вьяса-пуджу празднуют, потому что Гуру Махарадж – это представитель
Вьясадевы и он передает послание Шрилы Вьясадевы, и в этой связи Шрила
Рупа Госвами говорит о тех качествах, которыми должен обладать Гуру : 

вачо вегам манасах кродха-вегам 
джихва-вегам ударопастха-вегам 
этан веган йо вишахета дхирах 
сарвам апимам пртхивим са шишйат

Гуру должен обладать контролем над умом и разумом и он должен получить
знание (шикшу) из Гуру парампары и его поведение всегда должно
основываться на наставлениях писаний. 

В нашем ИСККОН есть много духовных учителей, многие преданные служат в
роли Гуру. Это служение, потому что для того, чтобы продолжать
парампару, также требуются Гуру. Иногда бывают разные несчастные
случаи, но это не означает, что процесс Парампары не должен
продолжаться. В ИСККОН есть много строгих правил. Как вы знаете, есть
строгие правила относительно инициации, и также есть много строгих
правил касающихся принятия ответственности духовного учителя, также
есть строгие правила относительно принятия санньясы. Поскольку Шрила
Прабхупада хотел, чтобы все мы стали чистыми преданными, нам нужно
чем-то пожертвовать, чтобы стать чистыми преданными. И в этой шлоке
Господь Шри Кришна говорит Уддхаве:

аманй аматсаро дакшо 
нирмамо дридха-саухридах
асатваро ртха-джигьясур
анасуюр амогха-вак

Слуга или ученик духовного учителя должен быть свободен от ложного престижа и никогда не должен считать себя делателем.

Он должен быть активным и никогда не должен лениться, он должен
оставить чувство собственичества относительно объектов чувств, включая
жену, детей, дом и общество. 

Он должен испытывать к духовному учителю чувство любовной дружбы и
никогда не должен отклоняться от наставлений или впадать в заблуждение.

Слуга или ученик должен всегда желать продвижения в духовном постижении. 

Он не должен никому завидовать и должен всегда избегать бесполезных разговоров. 

Итак, здесь Господь говорит о долге ученика. В «Нектаре преданности»
Шрила Рупа Госвамиджи говорит, что для духовного преображения прежде
всего человек должен принять прибежище у духовного учителя, затем он
должен служить духовному учителю, затем ученик должен получить
инициацию у духовного учителя, затем он должен спрашивать духовного
учителя, чем нужно пожертвовать ради прогресса в преданном служении.
Таким должно быть настроение.

И Чайтанья Махапрабху дает прекрасный пример в Чайтанья
Чаритамрите. Однажды Пракашананда Сарасвати и другие санньяси маявади
спросили Шри Чайтанью Махапрабху: «Ты такой знаменитый ученый-знаток
санскрита, почему же, вместо того чтобы изучать Веданта Сутру, ты поешь
и танцуешь, уподобляясь безумцу?» Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ответил: «Мой
духовный учитель считал, что у меня недостаточно разума, он считал меня
глупцом, и поэтому он сказал мне – ты можешь лишь повторять Харинаму».
Итак, Чайтанья Махапрабху своим поведением показал пример, который
должен принести нам пользу. Чайтанья Махапрабху устанавливает пример,
каким должно быть поведение ученика. Ученик должен быть свободен от
ложного престижа. В материальном мире все мы стремимся к ложному
престижу. Все мы хотим уважения, а здесь говорится, что мы должны
ограждать себя от ложного престижа. Иногда, мы делаем какое-нибудь
служение и ждем, чтобы нам оказали за это служение какое-то уважение и
почет. Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит нам, что если вы хотите всегда
повторять святое имя Господа, тогда «аманина манадена», вы всегда
должны оказывать почтение другим, не ожидая никакого почтения к себе. И
если вы всегда будете практиковать такое настроение, то вы сможете
всегда повторять святое имя Господа.

Дальше Господь говорит нам не думать, что «я - делатель». Мы
никогда не должны считать себя делателями. Никто в истории не достигал
того, что достиг Шрила Прабхупада, и никто никогда не сможет сделать
то, что он сделал. За короткое время Шрила Прабхупада перевел почти 100
книг, открыл центры во всех уголках мира. И он создал план, результаты
и блага от которого, мы видим даже сегодня. Уже прошло почти 31 год со
дня уходя Шрилы Прабхупады. Время проходит очень быстро. Шрила
Прабхупада ушел в ноябре 1977 года. Обычно в этом мире мы видим, что
когда уходим основатель-ачарья, его общество раскалывается на множество
частей. Когда ушел ШРила Прабхупада, в то время было около 150 центров
по всему миру и его книги были напечатаны на примерно 20 языках.
Сегодня по милости Шрилы Прабхупады существует около 500 центров по
всему миру, а книги Шрилы Прабхупады издаются на более ста
международных языков, даже на китайском. В прошлом году правительство
Китая издало Бхагавад-гиту Шрилы Прабхупады на китайском языке. 

Итак, Шрила Прабхупада создал такой план, что ИСККОН будет
продолжать направлять все общество 10000 лет. Это не маленькая задача.
Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивал: «Чистота – это сила». Кем бы мы ни были:
духовным учителем или учеником, наша цель должна быть достичь чистоты.
Мы не должны смотреть на то, кто сладко поет, кто своей красноречивой
лекцией привлекает большие аудитории, мы должны смотреть на то, что мы
делаем, чтобы достичь чистоты. В конце концов, победу можно достичь
только чистотой. Мы должны защищать себя от ложного престижа. А не так,
что мы немного послужим, а затем ожидаем почет и престиж, и мы не
должны думать, что мы делатели. Что сделал Шрила Прабхупада было чудом.
Однажды кто-то спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду: «Свамиджи, можете ли вы
творить чудеса?» И Свамиджи ответил: «Нет, нет я творю чудес, хотя одно
чудо я совершил, я превратил тысячи млеччх и яванов в брахманов».
Млеччха – это человек, который ведет греховный образ жизни, а брахман
это человек, который действует в соответствии с наставлениями писаний.

Итак, Шрила Прабхупада совершил не просто какое-то маленькое чудо,
но всякий раз, когда его ученики говорили: «Шрила Прабхупада, вы
совершили такое великое служение, вы сотворили такое великое чудо!»
Шрила Прабхупада отвечал: «Я ничего не сделал, просто я верил в слова
моего духовного учителя и попытался исполнить его приказ, и по его
милости пришел успех». Шрила Прабхупада никогда не говорил, что
благодаря моему тяжелому труду или благодаря моим усилиям
распространяется это движение. И из этого мы должны извлечь для себя
урок. Иногда мы немного попроповедуем, достигаем небольшого успеха, и
уже воспраряемся над землей, возносимся в небо. Но Господь говорит
здесь: «Не стремитесь за ложным престижем и не считайте себя
делателями». Как только вы начинаете считать себя делателем, и думать,
что успех был достигнут благодаря мне, вы увидите, что со временем,
будет потеряна вся та небольшая духовная сила, что вы обрели. Господа
можно удовлетворить смирением. Итак, Господь говорит: «Держитесь в
стороне от ложного престижа и не считайте себя делателями». 

Затем Господь говорит, что преданный, ученик никогда не должен
лениться. Преданный должен быть занятым 24 часа в сутки. Наше
настроение должно быть таким, мы должны понимать, что даже если одно
мгновение мы потратили неправильно, мы не сможем вернуть его даже за
все богатства мира. Поэтому мы должны все время занимать себя служением
Господу. Ешьте столько, сколько нужно, спите тоже столько, сколько
нужно. И если мы находитесь в материальной атмосфере, то есть работаете
в офисе, занимаетесь каким-то бизнесом, учитесь и т.д., то даже в этой
обстановке говорите только столько, сколько нужно, а остальное время
используйте на служение Господу.

Что такое служение? Самое лучшее служение, которое мы можем делать
– это повторение святого имени Господа. Иногда преданные просят: дайте
нам какое-нибудь служение. Самое важное служение – это очень хорошо
повторять свои 16 кругов. В Экадаши и другие благоприятные дни
старайтесь повторять 25 кругов. Это самое важное служение для нас,
преданных. Итак, здесь Господь говорит, что нужно всегда быть занятым
служением. Будь вы грихастха, брахмачари или санньяси. В этой аудитории
есть много брахмачари. Тажке здесь есть студенты, те, кто работают ,
домохозяйки и т.д. И мы не должны лениться служить Господу. Мы всегда
должны думать, что время – представитель Господа. Господь говорит в
Бхагавад-гите: « Я – время, разрушитель всего». Время все разрушает.
Итак, мы должны всегда быть заняты. Сейчас мы на поле битвы, битвы с
кем? С майей. На поле боя все генералы должны всегда быть готовы. Там
нельзя отдыхать. Там нельзя заниматься пустой болтовней. В любой момент
пуля врага может сразить воина. Подобным образом, майа наш враг. Майа
всегда пытается повлиять на вас, привлечь вас, и поэтому на поле боя вы
должны все время быть начеку, быть готовыми к бою. Нужно постоянно быть
занятым служением Господу. Быть ленивым – нехорошо. Лень означает, что
вы спите больше чем нужно, едите больше чем нужно и т.д. Но если вы не
ленивы, вы всегда хотите служить, тогда вы сможете спасти себя от майи.
Как говорится в Чайтанья Чаритамрите: кришна сурья сама, мая хая
андхакар, яхан кришна, тахан нахин маяр адхикара. Там где Кришна, мая
не может влиять, подобно тому как, там где солнце – тьма рассеется. 

И что Господь говорит дальше? Нужно оставить чувство собственничества
по отношению к объектам чувств. Это значит, что преданный должен
думать, что даже если у него есть какая-то собственность, настоящий
хозяин ее – Господь Кришна. Допустим, преданный в грихастха ашраме, у
него жена, дети, дом и т.д. И как он должен вести себя? Должно быть
понимание, что мы всей семьей должны вернуть домой к Богу. Грихастха
ашрам означает ситуацию, когда муж и жена живут, но у них есть дух
«достичь Верховного Господа». А если в семье есть дети, то родители
также хотят дать детям это трансцендентное знание, которое сможет их
спасти. Господь Ришабхадева говорит, что человек не должен становиться
отцом, матерью, духовным учителем и т.д., если не может спасти своих
подопечных из лап смерти. Итак, здесь Господь говорит, что мы не должны
думать, что это наша собственность. Если Господь дал нам эту
собственность, мы должны использовать эту собственность в служении
Господу. 

«Он должен испытывать к духовному учителю чувство любовной дружбы».
Чувство дружбы, дух дружбы должны быть. Иногда ученики думают: «Теперь
я всему научился у духовного учителя, теперь зачем мне выражать ему
почтение?» Чайтанья Махапрабху – Сам Кришна, и Он своим примером
показал, каким должно быть поведение преданного. 

В чем состоит долг духовного учителя? Долг духовного учителя в том, что
он должен контролировать свой ум и разум. Затем он должен наставлять
учеников тому, чему учит Гуру парампара. Например, все лекции и
наставления, которые вы получаете, от меня или любого другого духовного
учителя ИСККОН, зависимы от книг Шрилы Прабхупады и его наставлений.
Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что в одном смысле, быть духовным учителем
легко. Просто контролируйте свои ум и чувства и повторяйте подобно
попугаю, все, что вы услышали. То есть долг духовного учителя –
представлять послание таким, как оно есть. Шрила Прабхупада дал нам то
же послание, которое он получил от Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. 

Другая обязанность духовного учителя в том, что он должен наставлять
ученика так, чтобы ученик смог вернуть домой к Богу. Смысл этого в том,
что иногда нужно сказать ученику: «Прекрати делать это, это неправильно
и т.д.». Шрила Рупа Госвамиджи сказал, что если вы хотите принять
прибежище у Кришны, то отвергните все, что неблагоприятно для
преданного служения и примите все, что способствует преданному
служению. Таково настроение духовного учителя: все, что благоприятно
для преданного служения, нужно принять, а все, неблагоприятное для
преданного служения, нужно отвергнуть. Духовный учитель становится
врагом ученика, когда он даже зная о недостатках ученика, не пытается
их исправить. Отец становится врагом сына, когда не наставляет сына
идти в верном направлении. И иногда ученики думают:"О, духовный учитель
отругал нас за что-то" - и тогда их чувство дружбы уходит. Но здесь
Господь говорит, что ученик должен испытывать чувства любви и дружбы к
духовному учителю. Когда человека просят исправиться, он должен считать
себя удачливым. Ведь только когда мы уберем все эти проблемы, только
тогда мы сможем двигаться вперед в духовной жизни.

Затем Господь говорит, что ученик никогда не должен отклоняться или
впадать в заблуждение. В материальном мире майа всегда пытается
заставить нас отклониться или сбить с толку. Майа все время пытается
вам внушить мысль: «Зачем так торопиться с преданным служением. Зачем
торопиться предаваться Господу. Впереди у тебя еще такая долгая жизнь».
Итак, мы должны защищать себя от отклонений и заблуждений. Вы сможете
защитить себя, если воспользуетесь преимуществами садхана-бхакти. Будь
вы брахмачари, санньяси или грихастха. Все мы должны вкладывать веру в
садхана-бхакти. Садхана-бхакти означает следовать правилам и
предписаниям. В «Нектаре преданности» Шрила Рупа Госвами описал
множество правил , которым мы должны следовать. Иногда люди обвиняют
нас в том, что в ИСККОН есть столько правил. Что слишком много
ограничений в ИСККОН. «Вот посмотрите на нашего Гуру, он дал нам полную
свободу, разрешил делать все, что мы хотим». И это правда, что у нас
есть ограничения. Если вы пойдете в любую другую организацию, вы
получите инициацию через минуту. Но если вы хотите получить инициацию в
ИСККОН, вам нужно будет ждать год или два. Почему? Потому что Шрила
Прабхупада хотел, чтобы проверяли искренность ученика. И ученик тоже
должен понять какую ответственность ему нужно принять, если он хочет
получить инициацию. Итак, мы хотим, чтобы люди понимали писания, и
понимали какие настроение и сознание стоят за каждым действием. 

Есть определенное настроение, которое стоит за мангала-арати,
Нрисимха-арати, Туласи-пуджей, гуру-пуджей, чтением писаний,
следованием четырем регулирующим принципам. Поскольку, если мы следуем
этим правилам, то эти правила действуют как опоры преданного служения,
а когда мы не следуем им, это становится опорой греха или ада. 
Итак, мы должны следовать этим правилам и мы
определяем, что неблагоприятно, мы отказываемся от этого, и тогда мы
можем продвигаться в преданном служении. Иногда задают вопрос, как
обрести решимость, как понять, что мы должны идти только этим путем. И
Рупа Госвами отвечает на этот вопрос, говоря, что следуя бхаджана крие,
можно достичь анартха ниврити. 

Следование бхаджана крие означает повторение Святого имени. Насчет
повторения святого имени говорится, что мы можем повторять святое имя
Господа на трех уровнях: намапарадха, намабхаса и шуддханама. В начале
вы повторяете святое имя, вы следуете некоторым правилам, а некоторым
не следуете. Вы еще не знаете о различных намаапарадхах. Но когда вы
благодаря общению с преданными начинаете прогрессировать, когда вы
начинаете читать писания, вы получаете наставление, что нужно ограждать
себя от намаапарадх. Это уже намабхаса. Есть много видов апарадх. 

Намаапарадха – оскорбления святого имени, гуруапарадха – критиковать
духовного учителя, не иметь веры в духовного учителя. Не понимать, что
наставления духовного учителя предназначены для нашего блага. Иногда
наш материальный ум говорит: «Он такой же как мы, в чем разница?» Он
такой же как мы, но все же Господь дал ему ответственность, он
наставляет нас, мы должны с верой принимать его наставления, с чувством
любви и дружбы мы должны принимать наставления духовного учителя.
Таково заключение писаний. Итак, благодаря бхаджана крие. Бхаджана крия
означает мангала-арати. Те, кто является грихастами, должны сделать
алтарь дома. У вас должны быть Божества Гаура Нитай или фотография,
если вы не можете иметь дома Божества. Проводите мангала-арати каждый
день. Если не можете проводить мангала-арати в 4.30 утра, то проводите
в 5.30, но каждый день пойте эту молитву самсарадаванала, Шри Гуру
Чарана Падма, Туласи пуджу и читайте писания, таким образом вы сможете
духовно преобразиться. Если вы хотите излечиться от какой-нибудь
болезни, то вам нужно принимать лекарства. Вам нужно принимать
лекарства, а также принимать меры предосторожности. Это так? И если вы
хотите защитить себя от влечения к материи, то вам нужно принимать
лекарство и следовать 4 регулирующим принципам и т.д.

Итак Господь говорит здесь, что ученик должен всегда думать о
развитии в духовной жизни, и он должен также ограждать себя от любых
видов праджалпы или бесполезных разговоров. Праджалпа это обсуждение
какой-то темы, которая не связана с Кришной. В наши дни все мы
занимаемся праджалпой. Но преданного должны интересовать, прежде всего,
Кришна-катха и Имена Кришны. Мы должны защищаться от праджалпы. Шрила
Рупа Госвамиджи сказал, что праджалпа разрушает ваше бхакти, а
благодаря Кришна-катхе ваш духовный вкус усилится. В этой шлоке Господь
говорит, каковы обязанности ученика, каким должно быть поведение
ученика. И я хочу попросить вас, пожалуйста, развивайте эти качества в
себе. В прошлом году я говорил, и в этом году тоже говорю, что я хочу,
чтобы все вы читали книги Шрилы Прабхупады минимум один час каждый
день. В этих книгах содержится все могущество. Эти книги содержат в
себе комментарии предыдущих Ачарьев, комментраии Шрилы Прабхупады и
вани Господа. И если вы будете читать эти книги, ваш духовный разум
будет усиливаться. И тогда вам будет легко сражаться с майей. Сейчас
наша самая большая проблема в том, что майай все время пытается увести
нас в сторону. И если вы хотите сражаться смайей, это единственное
решение. И если вы будете повторять джапу внимательно… Иногда преданные
спрашивают, что это означате повторять джапу внимательно? 

Внимательное повторение означает, что когда вы садитесь повторять свои
16 кругов, вы твердо решаете, что сейчас я буду повторять 16 кругов, и
в это время я не буду делать ничего другого. А не так, что вы
повторяете 16 кругов и параллельно при этом говорите по телефону,
ведете машину, ведете мотороллер и делаете 10-15 других дел. Вы можете
делать другие вещи, но тогда не включайте эти круги в свою ежедневную
норму – 16 кругов. Насколько внимательно вы будете повторять джапу,
настолько вы и будете прогрессировать в преданном служении. 

Также сейчас преданные ИСККОН проводят столько различных программ:
бхакти-врикши, нама-хатты. Участвуйте в этих программах. Увеличивайте
свое сотрудничество с ними. И если возможно, проводите такие программы
и в своих домах. И мы также видели за последние несколько лет, что
многие грихастхи, которые живут дома, тем не менее проявляют такой
замечательный дух служения, что они даже помогают в распространении
книг, они приходят в храм, чтобы служить там. Занимайтесь служением. В
конце концов, когда мы повторяем святое имя Господа, о чем мы молимся?
«Пожалуйста дай мне служение, пожалуйста дай мне служение». И когда мы
получаем возможность служить, мы должны пользоваться этой возможностью.
Итак, пожалуйста, следуйте этим наставлениям. Я подумал обратиться к
вам с посланием, которое должно помочь вам прогрессировать в духовной
жизни. 

Итак, Господь говорит здесь об обязанностях ученика, это ваши
обязанности, это наставления Верховной Личности Бога. Будете следовать?
(Зал: «Харибол!» ) Точно? Если вы будете следовать этому, тогда я буду
считать что Вьяса-пуджа этого года была успешной. (Аплодисменты) А если
вы не будете следовать этому, а просто дадите гирлянду или какую-нибудь
дакшину (пожертвование), то я буду думать, что Вьяса-пуджа была
неудачной. Пожалуйста, следуйте этим наставлениям. И именно так вы
сможете прогрессировать в преданном служении. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uch...snaya-lektsiya
Видеозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами 22.08.10 в Москве

----------


## Aniruddha das

Аудио лекции Его Святейшества Гопал Кришны Госвами
Все аудио лекции доступны для скачивания. Чтобы скачать лекции перейдите по ссылке

https://gkg.ru:8080

Введите следующие данные:

Домен: ftp
Имя пользователя: gkgdisciple
Пароль: gkgdisciple

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami аудиолекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами доступные для прослушиванияв онлайне.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/video-gopal-krishna-goswami Видео о Шриле Гопал Кришне Госвами для просмотра онлйан

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами Махараджа на Вьяса-пудже 2007 

7 сентября 2007 года
Нью Дели, Индия



Я хочу передать всем вам очень короткое послание. Это наставление из Шримад Бхагаватам, 1.2.14, это очень известная шлока. Вы наверняка слышали это и раньше. На санскрите это звучит так:


тасмад экена манаса
бхагаван сатватам патих
шротавьях киртитавьяш ча
дхйеях пуджаш ча нитьяда


Перевод этого стиха такой: "Поэтому нужно, сосредоточив все свое внимание, постоянно слушать повествования о Личности Бога, прославлять, помнить Его и поклоняться Ему - защитнику преданных".

Это наставление дает Шрила Сута Госвами. Шримад Бхагаватам был поведан Шрилой Шукадевой Госвами, и когда он рассказывал Шримад Бхагаватам, его слушали многие святые и одним из тех, кто был там, был Сута Госвами. Когда мудрецы из Наимишараньи попросили Суту Госвами наставлять их, чтобы это принесло благо людям в век Кали, Сута Госвами повторил послание Шримад Бхагаватам, которое он услышал от Шукадевы Госвами. Тех, кто может запомнить что-то услышав всего один раз, называют на санскрите шрутидхарой. Это послание Суты Госвами в этой шлоке предназначено для всех преданных.

Некоторые преданные – в брахмачари ашраме, некоторые -в грихастха ашраме, некоторые – в ванапрастха шарме, а некоторые – в санньяса-ашраме. Итак мы можем быть в любом из этих четырех ашрамов, но наша главная цель жизни должна быть – любовь к Богу. Метод обретения любви к Богу описан в этой шлоке. Часто мы думаем, мы – в грихастха-ашраме, поэтому нам не нужно следовать этим наставлениям. Но наставления писаний предназначены для всего общества и особенно для преданных, которые должны пытаться следовать этим наставлениям.

Сута Госвами утверждает в этой шлоке, что Верховынй Господь – это истинный защитник преданных. Господь Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите (9.31) : «Каунтея пратиджанихи на ме бхактах праншьяти». Что означает: «О сын Кунти, смело объяви всем, что Мой преданный никогда не погибнет». Другими словами, если мы предадимся Господу, Господь дарует нам защиту.

Господь хочет, чтобы мы обрели подлинное счастье. Прахлад Махарадж сказал 5000 лет назад, что сейчас люди не знают о том, как обрести подлинное счастье. Мы сможем обрести подлинное счастье, только если попытаемся провести свою жизнь в соответствии с наставлениями писаний.

Изучение Шримад Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гиты очень важно, если мы хотим развиваться в духовной жизни. Чайтанья Махапрабху в особенности дал это наставление преданным. Первое Его наставление – повторять святое имя, поэтому преданным дается наставление повторять, по крайней мере, 16 кругов в день и 25 кругов в экадаши и другие особые дни.

В Чайтанья Чаритамрите говорится, что повторение святого имени Господа может совершаться тремя способами:

Первый способ называется Нама-аппарадха
Второй способ называется Нама Абхаса
Третий способ называется Шудха Нама.

Вначале, когда мы повторяем святое имя, мы не следуем правилам и предписаниям и не пытаемся избегать оскорблений, эта стадия называется Нама апарадха. Когда мы начинаем общаться с преданными, изучать писания, принимаем инициацию или начинаем готовиться к инициации, то мы обретаем знание о 10 нама апарадхах, 4 принципах и других правилах. Мы должны пытаться следовать этим правилам, если мы хотим продвигаться по пути духовной жизни. Этот уровень называется стадия нама абхасы. И если мы будем продолжать пытаться действовать таким образом, мы сможем повторять святое имя Господа чисто. Этот уровень называется шудха намой.

Все мы хотим повторять святое имя Господа, но мы должны стараться повторять свои круги внимательно. Итак здесь Сута Госвамиджи говорит, что с неотрывным вниманием мы должны всегда  слушать о святом имени Господа, заниматься киртаном, смаранам и служить Господу. Преданного, который делает эти четыре вещи, можно в действительности назвать преданным Господа. Мы всегда продолжаем называть себя преданными Господа Кришны. Это хорошо, но если мы хотим стать настоящими преданными, мы должны делать эти четыре вещи.

Итак, здесь Сута Госвами говорит, что мы должны совершать шраванам и киртанам святых имен Господа. Мы получаем духовное знание через уши. Вы все знаете, что Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал, что Господь вложил все свои энергии в Свое святое Имя.

Святое имя Господа подобно чинтамани и нет разницы между Господом и Его именами. Обсуждение этой темы: то что мы должны проявлять интерес к шраванам и киртанам, можно обнаружить в писаниях с начала и до конца. Об этом говорится в первой песне Шримад Бхагаватам и также в 12 песне Шримад Бхагаватам. Эта тема обсуждается снова и снова, поскольку мы упрямы, и даже услышав один раз, два раз, много раз, мы не извлекаем блага из этого наставления. Поэтому писания снова и снова, разными способами обсуждают эту важную тему, чтобы, слушая снова и снова, мы смогли принять эти наставления в свое сердце.

Здесь Сута Госвами говорит, что мы должны регулярно слушать о послании Господа. Именно поэтому Чайтанья Махапрабху дал нам наставление повторять Харе Кришна Маха-мантра и читать Шримад Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гиту.

Как все вы знаете, в центрах ИСККОН утром обсуждается Шримад Бхагаватам, а вечером обсуждается Бхагавад-гита. Все вы живете дома, занимаетесь каким-то бизнесом и кто-то из вас может жить в том месте, где нет храма. И все вы преданные –грихастхи должны стараться читать Шримад Бхагаватам, Бхагавад-гиту. Изучение писаний очень важно, если мы хотим противостоять Майе. Сам Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите (7.14)

даиви хй эша гуна-майи
мама майа дуратйайа
мам эва йе прападйанте
майам этам таранти те

«Преодолеть влияние Моей божественной энергии, состоящей из трех гун материальной природы, невероятно трудно. Но тот, кто предался Мне, с легкостью выходит из-под ее власти». Мы должны научиться использовать это духовное оружие предания.

Шрила Прабхупада создал общество, которое может принести благо всем. Однажды один астролог пришел к Шриле Прабхупаде в Маяпуре и он сказал: «Прабхупада построит дом, в котором сможет жить весь мир». Итак, Прабхупада создал это общество, чтобы все смогли получить связь с Ведической цивилизацией и получить от этого благо. Поскольку это единственный путь, который поможет нам духовно развиваться.

Итак, мы должны стараться жить таким образом, чтобы повторять святое имя, регулярно читать писания и если мы будем стараться, то у нас это получится. Очень важно регулярно читать писания, если мы хотим узнать наставления Господа. Прабхупада часто говорил, что Господь доволен, когда мы изучаем писания, поскольку писания это слова Господа, и когда Господь видит, что мы хотим узнать о Нем, Господь наделяет нас необходимым разумом, который позволяет нам узнать Его.

Моя просьба ко всем преданным, которые повторяют 16 кругов, повторяйте свои круги внимательно. Слушайте то, что вы повторяете. Часто преданные спрашивают, что значит внимательное повторение? Внимательное повторение означает, что во время повторения святого имени мы не должны думать ни о чем другом или заниматься чем-то другим. Иначе вы не получите полного блага от повторения святого имени. Мы хотим, чтобы вы обрели полное благо от повторения святого имени. Это заключение всех писаний, что мы должны повторять святое имя Господа внимательно. Итак, все мы должны так планировать свое расписание, чтобы у нас каждый день было, по крайней мере, от полутора до двух часов на внимательное повторение святого имени. И вы обнаружите, что когда вы будете повторять святое имя внимательно, вам будет гораздо легче противостоять Майе, и вы также ощутите духовное блаженство.

Итак, здесь Сута Госвами говорит, что с неотрывным вниманием, мы должны слушать святое имя Господа. Мы должны совершать киртанам, смаранам. Бхагавад-гита и Шримад Бхгаватам подчеркивают это. Как Господь Кришна говорит в конце Бхагавад-гиты (18.65):

ан-мана бхава мад-бхакто
мад-йаджи мам намаскуру
мам эваишйаси сатйам те
пратиджане прийо 'си ме

«Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и почитай Меня. Так ты непременно придешь ко Мне. Я обещаю тебе это, ибо ты - Мой дорогой друг».

Итак, если вы внимательно совершаете шраванам, киртанам, тогда самранам также будет возможно. Мы можем помнить о Господе во множестве образов, то есть мы можем помнить о Божестве Господа, мы можем помнить о славе Господа, о качествах Господа, о лилах Господа , о наставлениях Господа. И если наш ум поглощен духовными мыслями, в нем не будет места материальной деятельности. Здесь Господь говорит: «Всегда помни обо Мне». Когда наш ум стремится к неправильным мыслям, мы должны притягивать его обратно и стараться вспоминать об играх Господа, о Его качествах, образе, наставлениях и т.д.

Сута Госвами дальше говорит, что мы должны поклоняться Господу. Господь Кришна проявил Себя в образе Божества. Кришна говорит: «Поклоняйся Мне!». Мы можем поклоняться Кришне в Его образе Божества. Вы можете получить из храма ИСККОН Божества Шри Шри Радхи Кришны, Шри Шри Гайра Нитай, Шри Шри Джаганнтахи Бладаевы Субхадры, Шри Шри Рамы Лакшмана Ханумана. Вы также можете поклоняться изображениям Господа. То есть, если возможно установите Божества Господа в своем доме, или же поклоняйтесь изображениям Божеств. Мы должны сделать своим правилом прежде чем есть что-то у себя дома - предлагать всю бхогу сначала Господу. Господь является в образе Божества. Нет разницы между Господом и Его Божеством. Кришна проявляет Себя в образе Божества, чтобы дать преданным возможность занять себя служением Господу.

Итак, здесь Сута Госвами говорит, что мы должны всегда слушать о Господе, заниматься киртаном, помнить о Господе и поклоняться ему. И если мы будем делать все это, мы станем преданными и Господь говорит: «Я защищаю своих преданных».

Истинная суть ИСККОН – распространять послание Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Чайтанья Махапрабху предсказал: «Притхивите ачхе ята нагаради грамма сарватра прачара хаибе мора нама, в каждом городе и деревне услышат пение Моего имени».

Днем раньше мы праздновали 111 годовщину со дня явления го Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада явился на этой планете, чтобы исполнить предсказание Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Шрила Прабхупада очень сильно подчеркивал важность проповеди. Главная цель ИСККОН – связывать людей с Кришна-бхакти. Прабхупада провел много времени в Дели. Прабхупада жил в храме Радхи Дамодары во Вриндаване, и оттуда он ездил в Матхуру на лошадиной повозке, а из Матхуры Прабхупада ездил в Дели на поезде, в вагоне третьего класса. Затем он отправлялся на Садар Базар, чтобы покупать бумагу для издания книг, затем он сам распространял свои книги. В то время Прабхупада все делал один. Шрила Прабхупада построил дом в котором могут жить все. Прабхупада дал нам столько книг и храмов. Сегодня в каждом уголке мира есть центр ИСККОН, и Прабхупада дал нам много программ, с помощью которых мы можем распространять послание Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Часто можно видеть, что после инициации преданные становятся апатичными, но также можно видеть как преданные после инициации начинают проповедовать еще с большим энтузиазмом. И моя просьба ко всем вам, инициированным преданным, и всем тем, кто связан с этим обществом, вы должны понять наставления Шрилы Прабхупады, Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Прабхупады и Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура. Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел, чтобы прославление имени Господа распространилось по всему миру, чтобы люди всего мира смогли обрести настоящее счастье установив связь с Кришна –бхакти.

В ИСККОН есть столько много разных программ, с которыми вы можете связать себя. Есть программы Бхакти-врикши, где вы можете изучать писания в маленьких группах. Есть группы нама-хатт. В каждом храме есть воскресные программы. В Дели есть много храмов: Санат Нагар, Нойда, Панджаби Бхаг, Газиабад, Панчшил, Бахадургарх. Во всех этих храмах каждое воскресенье проводятся программы. Если вы живете в городе, где нет храма, то вы сами можете начать проповедническую программу. Вы можете проводить программы у себя дома. В писаниях говорится, что в те дома, где собираются преданные, чтобы прославлять Господа, Кришна лично приходит как гость, и мы можем получить огромную милость. Так что вы должны с энтузиазмом связать себя с одной из этих программ.

Чайтанья Махапрабху наставлял Снанату Госвами, что мы должны искать прибежище у духовного учителя, чтобы встать на духовный путь, мы должны принять инициацию и спрашивать у духовного учителя о том, что следует отвергнуть, чтобы развиваться в духовной жизни. И нужно отвергнуть то, что мешает. Вы должны спрашивать: « Как я могу развиваться в духовной жизни?» Для того чтобы расти в духовной жизни, мы должны взять на себя бремя проповеднической миссии Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел, чтобы прославление святого имени распространилось по всему миру. Все мы должны принять эту ответственность.

Мы должны сами становиться хорошими преданными и затем распространять послание дальше. Мы должны быть осторожны, чтобы не совершать 10 оскорблений святого имени и особенно нужно избегать вайшнава апарадхи. Мы должны тщательно следовать всем правилам и предписаниям бхакти.

Мы должны связать себя с проповедническим движением. Моя просьба ко всем вам: «Пожалуйста, подключитесь к одной из групп Бхакти-врикши. Сейчас в Дели существуют почти 60 групп Бхакти-врикши, которые проводят наши храмы. Таким образом, вы станете хорошими преданными и сможете также связывать с движением других людей.

Мы думаем, что вот мы инициированные и раз в год мы приходим на Вьяса-пуджу, так мы исполняем свой духовный долг. Так не должно быть. Вы должны установить связь с храмами в ваших городах и с энтузиазмом служить там. Все инициированные ученики должны ходить в храм каждое воскресенье. И не приходите в храм как гости, приходите с настроением, что это ваш храм, думайте: какое служение я могу сделать, чтобы распространять движение Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Сегодня мы нуждаемся в преданных, и если мы будем чем-то жертвовать, мы получим духовное благо.

В Бхагавад-гите (18.5) Кришна говорит, что мы не можем убрать три вещи из своей жизни: жертвоприношения, благотворительность и аскетизм. Это послание, обращенное ко всем нам. Моя просьба, чтобы вы все приняли его очень серьезно. И мое настоящее желание в том, чтобы вы не только предлагали цветы, но чтобы вы стали хорошими преданными, увеличивали вкус (ручи) к святому имени и писаниям и усиливали свой дух служения. Мы должны всегда быть в таком настроении: мы должны стать орудиями в распространении послания Чайтаньи Махапрабху и это настоящий способ, с помощью которого мы можем сделать счастливым духовного учителя. Шрила Прабхупада написал подношение на Вьяса-пуджу, в котором он сказал, что духовного учителя нельзя удовлетворить, просто предложив ему цветы. Духовный учитель доволен, когда видит, что его ученик обретает большую привязанность к святому имени, писаниям, что он развивает хороший дух служения и старается избегать вайшнава апарадхи. Это подлинный способ как можно по настоящему удовлетворить духовного учителя. Итак, это мое желание, чтобы все вы стали хорошими преданными и распространяли послание Шрилы Прабхупады. Так вы сможете достичь цели жизни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами по вайшнавскому этикету 

Киев, 29.10.94

гунадхикан мудам липсед
анукрошам гунадхамат
маитрим саманад анвиччхен
на тапаир абхибхуйате

Каждый человек должен действовать следующим образом: когда он встречается с более продвинутым человеком, чем он, он должен быть очень доволен; когда он встречается с кем-то менее квалифицированным, чем он, он должен проявить сострадание, а когда он встречается с равным, он должен с ним дружить. Таким образом, человек никогда не будет находиться под влиянием тройственных страданий материального мира.

Итак, этот стих произнесен великим мудрецом по имени Нарада Муни. Нарада Муни говорит эти слова маленькому ребенку. Кто этот маленький ребенок? Да, Дхрува Махарадж. Итак, Дхрува Махарадж получает наставления от великого Нарады Муни. Какова предыстория этого стиха? Мачеха оскорбила Дхруву Махараджу. На самом деле, у отца Дхрувы Махараджи было три жены. Но отец Дхрувы очень пренебрегал его матерью. И хотя она была царицей, он обращался с ней, как со служанкой. Царь Махараджа Уттанапада был очень привязан к другой своей жене. И когда Дхрува Махараджа захотел взобраться на колени отца, его мачеха прогнала его, сказав, что он не может сидеть на коленях царя, т. к. он родился не у нее. Хотя он был маленьким ребенком, из-за кшатрийской крови, которая текла в нем, он почувствовал себя очень оскорбленным. Как мы знаем, из 18-й главы "Бхагавад- гиты", кшатрии относятся к классу воинов. Мне говорили, что в России тоже есть такие воины-казаки. Мы вчера были в Ростове и встречались там с заместителем атамана. Кшатрии принадлежат к классу воинов, поэтому кровь у них очень горячая. Дхрува Махараджа почувствовал себя очень оскорбленным и, заливаясь слезами, побежал к своей матери.

Но мать сказала:
- Что я могу сделать? Твой отец меня не любит.
- А может ли кто-нибудь мне помочь?
Она сказала:
- Только Бог может тебе помочь. Я не могу.
- А где можно найти Бога?
- Говорят, что Бог живет в лесу.

Рядом с Вриндаваном находится множество лесов. Вы знаете сколько их? Там 12 лесов, и один из них называется Мадхуван. Правда, в этих лесах не осталось ни львов, ни тигров, только замечательные павлины. Но в лес можно пойти только днем, т. к. в некоторых из этих лесов Кришна всё еще совершает Свои игры ночью. Поэтому ночью туда идти нельзя. Некоторые пытались идти туда ночью, но они либо слепли, либо что-то с ними еще случалось. И один из этих лесов неподалеку от нашего храма Кришна-Баларам называется Мадхуван. Дхрува Махарадж собирался отправиться в этот лес Мадхуван, как на сцене появился Нарада Муни. Сам Всевышний Господь послал туда Нараду Муни.

Никогда не забывайте о том, что Господь находится в сердце каждого. Кришна говорит в "Бхагавад-гите": "Я нахожусь в сердце каждого, и Я - причина памяти, знания и забвения". Чем же занимается Кришна в роли Параматмы? Кришна не бездельничает ни минуты. Кришна все время занят. Будучи Параматмой, Кришна является свидетелем всего того, чем вы занимаетесь. Поэтому Он - свидетель, сакши. Затем, будучи Параматмой, Он дает всему санкцию. Вы, например, можете пожелать стать миллионером, вы можете пожелать купить"ролс-ройс". Санкционирует ли это Параматма? Параматма - это тот авторитет, который дает санкцию. Почему она дает санкцию, чтобы один человек получил большой дом, а другой - нет? Существует закон кармы. И на основе закона кармы каждому положена его доля счастья и несчастья. В зависимости от вашей кармы вы получаете определенную долю счастья и определенную долю несчастья. Вы можете вкалывать тяжко, как осел 24 часа в сутки, но если вам судьбой не уготовлено это получить, вы не получите. Но если вам уготовлено что-то получить, даже если вы не будете ничего делать, вы это получите. Поэтому не стоит прилагать излишних усилий. Мы должны прилагать усилия, но мы не должны прилагать излишние усилия. Итак, Кришна, находясь в сердце, видит наши желания и отвечает соответственно. Поэтому один человек вытягивает лотерейный билет Харе Кришна, а другой вытягивает лотерейный билет какой-то ложной философии.

Господь знал, что Дхрува очень искренен. На санскрите слово "дхрува" означает решимость. Дхрува был очень решительным. Такой у него был характер. Подобным образом, мы так же должны быть решительны в духовной жизни. Не нужно легкомысленно относиться к духовной жизни. В "Чайтанйе-Чаритамрите" Шрила Прабхупада дает замечательную историю о том, как мы должны быть решительны, чтобы обрести сознание Кришны. Однажды жил человек, страдающий от проказы. У него была очень целомудренная жена. И он захотел вступить в связь с проституткой. Его жена стала служанкой в доме этой проститутки. Проститутка сказала: "Почему ты мне так хорошо служишь?" Жена ответила: "Потому что мой муж хочет вступить с тобой в связь, и я плачу за это. " В конце концов ее муж пришел к проститутке. И когда он обнаружил, что все там организовала его жена, ему стало очень стыдно, и он вернулся домой.

Ее муж страдал от проказы. На обратной дороге, когда муж возвращался из дома проститутки, он коснулся тела великого мудреца. Мудрец сказал: "Ты болеешь проказой и прикоснулся ко мне. Я проклинаю тебя - ты умрешь до восхода солнца. " Его жена была настолько решительна, что она отправилась к Всевышнему Господу, ко всем полубогам и стала их умолять: "Пожалуйста, сделайте так, чтобы солнце завтра не взошло, потому что мой муж проклятием обречен на смерть. " Она была настолько решительна, что Всевышний Господь принял ее мольбу, и ее муж был освобожден от проклятия. Прабхупада дал пример в "Чайтанйа- Чаритамрите", чтобы показать нам, что мы должны быть решительны, неважно, какие бы ни были препятствия.

Итак, "дхрува" означает решительный. Нарада Муни сказал Дхруве: "Твоя мама просто с тобой шутила, ты маленький ребенок, не принимай это всерьез, иди и играй. Бога следует искать только в старости. " Разве вам родители не говорят что-нибудь подобное? Когда вы приходите домой, ваши папа, мама, бабушка, дедушка не говорят вам: "Ты еще такой молодой, зачем ты ищешь Бога? Бог - это для стариков. " И Нарада Муни сказал ему: "Ты маленький мальчик, нет нужды искать сейчас Бога. Иди и играй. " Дхрува сказал: "Ты говоришь, что я должен искать Бога, когда состарюсь, а сейчас играть. А что, если я умру завтра?"

Когда Дхрува сказал это Нараде Муни, Нарада Муни увидел, что Дхрува очень решителен. И тогда Дхрува получил все эти наставления от Нарады Муни. Нарада Муни начал давать наставления Дхруве Махараджу о том, как человек должен стать дхирой, или же не встревоженным, не беспокоящимся ни при каких обстоятельствах.

В данном стихе Нарада Муни говорит о трех видах общения, которого мы можем достигнуть. Нарада Муни сказал Дхруве Махарадже, что следует быть удовлетворенным в любой ситуации. Вы можете испытывать счастье или же несчастье. Но вы не должны слишком ликовать, когда вы испытываете счастье и не должны слишком печалиться, когда вы несчастны. Мы должны стать дхирами, т. е. не тревожащимися. Итак, мы должны стать уравновешенными. И здесь Нарада Муни говорит о трех видах общения, которых можно достигнуть. Четвертого вида общения не существует. Можно общаться с кем-то более продвинутым, менее продвинутым или же равным. Кто-нибудь может придумать четвертый вид общения? Я не могу. Нарада Муни тоже не мог. Итак, четвертого не бывает. Мы общаемся с кем-то менее продвинутым, более продвинутым или же равным. И обычно, если мы встречаемся с кем-то более продвинутым, как Прабхупада говорит в комментарии, мы имеем тенденцию завидовать ему. Зависть - это анартха, которая глубоко сидит в нашем сердце. На санскрите зависть называется "матсарья". Матсарья - это зависть, и она началась с того, когда мы начали завидовать Всевышнему Господу. Существует 6 анартх или врагов духовной жизни. И одна изних - это зависть, матсарья. Затем есть гордость - мада. Затем есть иллюзия - моха. Затем есть лобха, или жадность. Затем есть гнев, или кродха. Есть кама, или вожделение. Зависть есть причиной того, что живое существо было депортировано из духовного мира. В тот момент, когда живое существо начинает завидовать Всевышнему Господу, ему приходится покинуть духовный мир, т. е. переместиться в материальный. А что случается в материальном мире? Кришнадас Ковирадж объясняет нам это. Попав в материальный мир и забыв Кришну, живому существу приходится испытывать не что иное, как дукха. Вы знаете, что такое дукха? Дукха означает страдания. Материальная жизнь приносит одни страдания. Конечно, материалист может с этим не согласятся. И тот, кто хочет чувственного наслаждения тоже может не согласиться. Материальная жизнь предлагает самые разные несчастья. Начиная с самого рождения, когда ребенок рождается и плачет, до самого конца, в жизни нет ничего, кроме страданий. Преданный принимает эти утверждения, потому что это говорят великие мудрецы и священные писания, и он сам практически видит это кругом. В материальной ситуации, обычно, если вы видите, что у кого-то есть чего-то больше, чем у вас, или он лучше вас, вы пытаетесь его критиковать, стащить его, сшибить его, и т. д. Нарада Муни говорит, что когда вы видите кого-то более продвинутого, вы должны ликовать, радоваться и восхищаться. Почему? Потому что, встречаясь с более продвинутым, вы получаете общение, которое даст вам возможность слушать о Кришне. Вы услышите то, что поможет вам разрубить узел материальных наслаждений. Ахам мамети - я это тело и все, кто связаны с этим телом являются моими спутниками. Такова материальная жизнь - ахам мамети. Мое тело вечно, и мои дорогие родственнички всегда останутся со мной.

Однажды на дереве жили голубь и голубка. У них было замечательное гнездышко, сделанное из замечательной соломы. Они занимались тем, что хвалили друг друга. Жена хвалила своего мужа, какой он красивый, а муж хвалил жену. И постепенно у них родились дети. Однажды мама с папой отправились в лес, чтобы принести пищу для детей. Дети повыпрыгивали из гнезда и начали бродить под деревом. Мимо проходил коварный охотник. Он увидел маленьких, сладеньких птичек, бросил на них свою сеть и поймал. Когда родители вернулись домой, они увидели, что их замечательные, прекрасные маленькие детишки, на которых они все время медитировали, теперь уже не их дети, а несчастные пленники дьявольских планов коварного охотника. Мама начала плакать: "Вот мои возлюбленные, ради которых я жила. Теперь они попались в лапы моего врага". Для животных охотник является врагом. Так она скорбела, скорбела и, в конце-концов, тоже попала в сети охотника. Остался отец. Его жена стояла рядом с ним, но она была в сетях охотника. Его прекрасные дети-птенчики тоже были рядом с ним, но они были в сетях охотника. А рядом был сам охотник с ружьем. И папа тоже стал скорбеть: "Я потерял возможность прославлять Господа. Вот рядом со мной находятся мои прекрасные дети и жена, и я ничего не могу сделать, чтобы спасти их. Находясь в такой медитации, он тоже попался в сети охотника. Эту историю можно найти в "Шримад-Бхагаватам". "Шримад-Бхагаватам" настолько тщательное священное писание, что оно дает нам очень много примеров, чтобы заострить наше внимание. "Шримад-Бхагаватам" дает нам эту историю, для того чтобы сказать нам: "Не будьте такими глупыми, не следуйте примеру этих птичек и не тратьте напрасно свою редкую жизнь".

Если вы встречаетесь с более продвинутым, он не будет с вами беседовать на какие-то мирские темы. Он скажет вам, что эта философия ахам мамети не верна, и он разрушит ее. Поэтому говорится, что когда вы встречаетесь с более продвинутым, вы должны радоваться. В "Чайтанйа-Чаритамрите" говорится, что если вы получите общение с чистым преданным, даже на четырнадцатую долю секунды, вы получите благо в отношении смысла жизни. "Лава матра" означает четырнадцатая доля секунды. Это невозможно себе даже представить. Суть в том, что когда вам выпадает возможность общаться с теми, кто утверждены в смысле жизни, воспользуйтесь этим, потому что вы услышите о Кришне. Мы должны стремиться слушать каждого, кто говорит о Кришне. Когда Девахути спросила своего сына, Господа Капиладеву: "Каким образом избавиться от цикла рождения и смерти?" Он сказал: "Дорогая мама, твой вопрос достоин всякого восхваления, ибо, встав на путь бхакти-йоги, можно порвать с материальными страданиями. " Тогда она спросила: "А как обрести бхакти-йогу?" И сын сказал: "С помощью садху-санги. " И здесь говорится о том же самом. Когда павлины видят впервые облака во время сезона дождей, они начинают танцевать в экстазе. У вас павлины здесь живут? Здесь такой замечательный сад, и нет павлинов? Есть? Когда павлины видят впервые приближающиеся облака во время сезона дождей, они начинают танцевать в экстазе. Рядом с нашим храмом во Вриндаване есть замечательный лес, где все время танцуют павлины. И у нас в гошале во Вриндаване тоже замечательные павлины живут. И там можно видеть, когда они в экстазе прыгают и танцуют. Когда павлины видят впервые приближающиеся облака, они начинают в экстазе танцевать. Подобным образом, когда преданные видят кого-то более продвинутого, они радуются и чувствуют себя счастливыми.

Как мы принимаем духовное лекарство? Ушами. Конечно, прасад мы едим ртом. Но настоящий прасад для преданных - это слушание. Слушать, слушать и слушать. Слушание - это ключ к духовному прогрессу. Поэтому уши - это тот рот, которым мы вкушаем настоящий нектар. Преданные испытывают два вида нектара. Первый нектар - это с помощью языка, который он испытывает, поедая самосы, качори, расагулы, гулабджамуны. Другой вид нектара вы вкушаете своими ушами. Это удовольствие, которое вы получаете, слыша воспевание Харе Кришна маха-мантры и слыша разговоры о Кришне. Возможно, вы скажете: "Но если честно, я испытываю только один нектар, пока не испытываю другого. Когда мне дают вкусный прасад, я наслаждаюсь им. Но мои уши не наслаждаются, слыша Святое Имя и слушая трансцендентные истории о Кришне. " Да, к несчастью, такова реальность. Потому что естественно, если бы мы испытывали нектар, мы бы все время были внимательны. И в силу присутствия в сердце анартх, мы не в состоянии ощущать сладость Святого Имени и философии.

Из-за анартх мы не внимательно слушаем или воспеваем. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что когда мы повторяем Харе Кришна маха-мантру, мы должны медитировать на ее значение. Когда вы повторяете Харе Кришна маха-мантру, вы прославляете Радху и Кришну, вы обращаетесь к ним: "Пожалуйста, дайте мне служение, дайте мне служение". И это внимательное воспевание, когда вы повторяете и медитируете на значение маха-мантры. Харе Кришна мантра - это прославление Радхи и Кришны. Это призыв к Господу : "Пожалуйста, дай мне преданное служение". Мы должны воспитать себя так, чтобы мы смогли наслаждаться этим нектаром. Если вы будете прилагать усилия, Господь ответит вам взаимностью. Бог помогает тем, кто помогает себе сам. Как, например, Дхрува Махарадж был исполнен решимости, и Кришна ответил ему взаимностью. Он прислал к нему Нараду Муни. Нарада Муни дал ему мантру. И Нарада Муни научил его поклоняться форме Бога. Поэтому Кришна отвечает на наши желания. Чем больше мы слушаем о Кришне и о преданном служении, тем больше нас будет привлекать преданное служение.

Но даже среди продвинутых преданных есть разные уровни. Иногда у вас в ашраме могут быть преданные более продвинутые, чем вы. Они не обязательно должны быть гуру или саньяси. И что мы делаем, встречаясь с более продвинутым преданным? Будьте почтительны. Оцените по достоинству его решимость. Стремитесь общаться с ним. Потому что, видя его пример, вы вдохновляетесь дальше прогрессировать. Поэтому воспользуйтесь обществом старших преданных. Затем Нарада Муни говорит, как реагировать на менее продвинутых. Нарада Муни говорит: "Вы должны быть сострадательны. Вы должны быть милостивы к ним. " Сострадание значит, что вы думаете: я должен сделать что-то, чтобы вытащить этого человека из невежества. Например, когда мама видит, что ребенок заболел, она чувствует сострадание. Она тоже начинает принимать всякие неудобства. Т. е. боль испытывает ребенок, но мать тоже испытывает неудобства.

У нас может не быть такого же уровня сострадания, но мы должны проявлять сострадание, видя людей, которые глубоко запутались в этой материальной жизни. Как же можно проявить сострадание к менее продвинутым? Мы стремимся дать им духовное знание, т. е. мы должны быть терпеливы с ними. Махараджа Ришабхадев говорит, что давая наставления менее продвинутым нужно быть терпеливым, потому что в материальном мире все глупы. Все глубоко привязаны к чувственным наслаждениям. Это естественная тенденция - тяготеть к эксплуатации тела и все. Поэтому мы должны быть сострадательны. Иногда менее продвинутые могут задавать самые дурацкие вопросы. Они могут не воспользоваться теми наставлениями, которые вы дали, и вы должны набраться терпения и повторить им то же самое вновь. Но мы не должны отвлекаться от своего долга просвещать их. И как мы проявляем сострадание? Давая им знание. Не должно быть ложного сострадания. Прабхупада говорил, что когда у вас нарыв, нужно не дуть на него, а выдавить гной. Поэтому мы не практикуем ложного сострадания. Ложное сострадание означает: "Вы занимаетесь всякой дрянью? Хорошо, продолжайте, ничего страшного. " Прабхупада приводил пример. Когда он жил в Калькутте, еще будучи домохозяином, его соседский ребенок очень громко плакал, просто pыдал. Прабхупада спросил: "Чего он плачет?" Тогда он обнаружил, что его мать очень сильно отшлепала его. За что? Потому, что брат этого ребенка, которого шлепали, болел, и у него была очень высокая температура, и он дал больному много пакор и самос. И после этих пакор и самос он заболел еще больше. Это ложное сострадание - давать больному самосы и пакоры. И тогда мама отшлепала ребенка.

Итак, мы не придерживаемся ложного сострадания. Когда кто-то хочет чувственного наслаждения, мы говорим: "Хорошо, ничего страшного". "Бхагаватам" никогда не проявляет ложного сострадания. Настоящее сострадание - это говорить истину, но говорить истину по-хорошему. Мы не отклоняемся от истины, мы не разбавляем истину, мы никогда не подделываем истину. Но мы представляем истину по-хорошему. Можно сказать одну и ту же вещь по-хорошему и грубо. В "Бхагаватам" говорится, что материалисты подобны собакам, свиньям, ослам и верблюдам. Но необходимо это послание излагать по-хорошему. Зачем мы занимаемся проповедью? Зачем мы занимаемся распространением книг? Потому, что это естественный способ проявлять сострадание. Нас не интересуют эти мирские условия, которые дают возможность людям все больше и больше заниматься чувственным наслаждением. Как говорит Прахлада Махарадж, возможность заниматься чувственным наслаждением есть в любой форме жизни. Даже у животных она есть. И настоящее сострадание - начать давать людям знание, которое сможет рассеять их невежество. Поэтому, когда вы встречаетесь с менее продвинутым преданным, пожалуйста, будьте милосердны и сострадательны к нему. Даже если он и глупец, все равно будьте терпимыми. Когда мы встречаемся с грубым материалистом, мы должны проявить сострадание и терпимость. Затем Нарада Муни говорит: "Дружите с одинаково продвинутыми". Что означает - дружить? Т. е. когда вы встречаетесь с одинаково продвинутым, вы начинаете дружить с ним, потому что у вас есть общая тема для совместного существования. У всех преданных есть одна общая цель - доставить удовольствие Кришне, т. е. положить конец анартхам. Эти анартхи, которые мы вкратце описали и упомянули, приводят к возникновению шести видов волн. Эти волны создаются в уме, в тонком теле и в грубом теле. У нас есть два тела - гpубое и тонкое. Итак, эти анартхи создают шесть видов волн в теле.

Первая называется шока или страдание. Другая называется моха или же иллюзия. Следующая называется кшут или же голод. Другая называется пипаса или жадность. Затем - джара или старость. Следующая называется мритью или смерть.

Есть 6 видов реакций, которые мы испытываем вследствие влияния анартх. Например, иногда вы счастливы, и это счастье является просто продуктом ума. Ум говорит вам: "Я должен получить вот это". И когда вы получаете это, вы счастливы. А когда не получаете - несчастны. Я должен получить честь. Если вам оказывают честь, вы счастливы. А если не оказывают, то несчастны. Это все только ум. Затем есть голод и жажда. Мы испытываем голод и жажду чувственного наслаждения.

В материальном мире нет настоящего счастья. Однажды жила-была в пустыне собака, испытывающая жажду. Она искала там воду. И эта жаждущая собака вдруг увидела мираж. Она говорит:"Вот вода", и отправляется к этому миражу. Затем она обнаруживает, что вода отодвинулась немного дальше, и она идет туда и продолжает гнаться за миражом. Но так и не найдя воды, она умирает. Мы все гонимся и гонимся за счастьем. Но так и не найдя настоящего счастья, приходит джара - старость, а затем смерть - мритью.

Как, например, сейчас по всей стране можно видеть рекламные щиты американских и европейских сигарет. Люди думают: наши местные украинские сигареты нас не удовлетворяют, а европейские удовлетворяют. Итак, у нас есть голод и жажда ко все новым и новым чувственным наслаждениям. Затем, кроме всего прочего, вы не хотите джара, но джара приходит. Спросите у любого старика: "Вам нравится старость?" Все скажут:"Пожалуйста, ради Бога, никакой старости. " Прийдите к своим бабушкам и дедушкам и спросите: "Вы хотите поменять свою старость на юность?" Они все скажут: "Да". Никто не хочет старости. Потому что старость болезненна. Затем есть бритью. Никто не хочет бритью, но каждому через нее приходится пройти. Преданный знает, что материальная жизнь не может предложить ничего приятного. Поэтому старайтесь извлечь максимальную выгоду из дурной сделки. Он не хочет жить в мире мечты. Однажды жил да был горшечник. Знаете что такое горшечник? Горшечник стал планировать, как он собирается стать миллионером. Он сказал: "Вот мои четыре горшка. Я продам эти четыре горшка и на выручку сделаю десять горшков. Затем, когда у меня будет десять горшков, я их продам и на выручку сделаю двадцать. Затем, когда у меня будет двадцать, я их продам и на выручку сделаю сорок. И так постепенно я стану миллионером. Тогда я женюсь на очень хорошей жене, но если она меня не будет слушаться, я ее буду бить". И он пнул эти четыре горшка, которые у него были и разбил. Так он вновь стал нищим. Такова материальная жизнь - вы строите все новые и новые планы: как я стану миллионером. Этот человек строил свои планы и пнул горшки настолько сильно, что они разбились. Преданный заинтересован в том, чтобы так или иначе вручить себя Кришне. Что означает вручить себя Кришне. Сила иллюзии такова, что каждый считает, что он уже вручил себя Кришне. В Индии все вам скажут: "Я преданный Кришны, я люблю Кришну. " Как в вашей стране все говорят: "Я люблю Христа, я предался Христу". Но каковы внешние признаки этого предания? Кришна говорит: "Вручи себя Мне, и Я защищу тебя". Кришна не говорит: "Занимайся своей дрянью, Я защичу тебя". Кришна говорит: "Если ты будешь заниматься всякой своей дрянью, то о тебе позаботится материальная природа. " Так, если кто-то будет заниматься какой-то дрянью, то о нем будет заботиться не президент страны, а тюрьма. Но Кришна говорит: "Если ты предашься Мне, то Я позабочусь", а если вы Кришне не предадитесь, то о вас позаботится Ямарадж. Вы видели фотографию ямадутов? Длинные клыки, длинные когти, рожи такие, что взглянешь - сознание потеряешь. Аджамила потерял сознание, увидев физиономию ямадутов. Он увидел ямадутов, приближающихся к нему, с длинными волосами, когтями и зубами и закричал: "Нарайана!"

Законы природы очень строги. Вы не должны недооценивать их. Однажды к Ямараджу привели одного мудреца. Ямарадж сказал ямадутам: "Посадите его на кол". Мудрец спросил: "За что меня так наказывают?" "Потому, что когда ты был маленьким ребенком, ты проткнул иголкой муравья. " Такова материальная жизнь - зуб за зуб. Все записывается.

Каковы же шесть признаков преданности? Первое - это принимать все благоприятное для духовного прогресса. Что благоприятно для духовного прогресса? Вы должны читать свою джапу каждый день, причем, читать ее утром, должны слушать лекции по "Бхагаватам". Если вы грихастха и живете дома - следуйте регулирующим принципам. Вставайте утром, проводите мангала-арати, читайте свои круги, не прилагайте излишних усилий, т. е. принимайте то, что благоприятно. Как если бы я сказал:"Вот замечательный торт, возьмите его себе". Вы бы взяли. Но если бы я сказал, что в этом торте есть капля яда, вы бы не взяли. Вы возьмете торт с каплей яда? Итак, принимайте все благоприятное и отвергайте все неблагоприятное. Что неблагоприятно? Когда вы не можете общаться с преданными, когда вы не можете по-человечески читать свои круги, когда вы не можете читать книги, когда вы не можете заниматься служением. Потому что не важно, где находится преданный, он должен заниматься служением, чтобы доказать Кришне, что он понимает смысл воспевания. Когда вы воспеваете, вы прославляете Радху и Кришну. Мы молим Их о служении. Так или иначе, мы должны построить жизнь так, чтобы заниматься служением, потому, что служение очищает сердце. Итак, принимайте все благоприятное и отвергайте все неблагоприятное. Что неблагоприятно? Слишком много мирского общения, излишние усилия, чтобы заработать деньги, излишние усилия ради материальных удобств. Затем понять то, что Кришна окажет нам защиту. Преданный понимает, что Кришна даст ему защиту. Это понимание, что Кришна защитит, не значит, что вы становитесь обузой для Кришны. Иногда преданный думает так:" Кришна всем управляет, я не управляю, поэтому я ничего делать не буду". Кришна не говорил Арджуне: "Ты можешь сидеть у себя в колеснице, а стрелы будут выпускаться автоматически, с помощью определенного механизма. Разве Кришна говорил об этом Арджуне? Он сказал: "Нет, ты испускай стрелы. Я вывезу колесницу между двумя армиями, но стрелять не буду, стрелять придется тебе". Не забывайте об этом. Итак, мы должны прилагать усилия, чтобы стать сознающими Кришну и дать возможность другим осознать Кришну. Материальное тело сравнивают с лодкой, а духовного учителя сравнивают с капитаном корабля, а наставления шастр сравнивают с благоприятным попутным ветром. Кришна дал вам это благоприятное тело, т. е. корабль, капитана, попутный ветер. Но усилия придется прилагать вам. Бог помогает тем, кто помогает себе сам. Старая поговорка. Когда Кришна видит, что есть некто, прилагающий усилия, Он отвечает взаимностью. Утверждение, что Кришна даст мне защиту, означает понимание, что если я буду стараться изо всех сил, то остальное находится в руках Кришны. Тот, кого Кришна хочет защитить, никто не может уничтожить, а того, кого Кришна хочет уничтожить, никто не сможет защитить.

В битве при Курукшетре у Кауравов было больше солдат и более мощное оружие, чем у Пандавов, но у них не было Кришны. Господь Рамачандра отправился на Шри Ланку, чтобы вернуть Ситу. С кем Он сражался? С Раваной. Вы знаете, что означает слово равана? Тот, кто заставляет других плакать. Равана всех заставлял плакать, демоны очень искусны в этом. Когда Господь Рама, Лакшман, Хануман и вся хануманская армия отправились сражаться с Раваной, то единственными, кто умел стрелять из лука, были Рама и Лакшман. А вся эта армия обезьян могла только швырять огромные скалы и деревья, они не умели стрелять из лука. А армия Раваны была вооружена новейшим оружием и ядерными бомбами. Поэтому не недооценивайте могущество Кришны. Кришна стремится защитить Своих преданных. Вы должны понять это.

Затем, четвертый принцип преданности, который необходимо понять, заключается в том, что Господь является хозяином и заботится о каждом живом существе. Как например, ребенок знает, что отец позаботится о нем, точно также мы должны считать, что Господь позаботится о нас. У каждого должен быть господин, хозяин. Нам всем нужен хозяин. Когда у вас был коммунизм, вашим хозяином был Ленин. У вас может быть хороший господин или же плохой. Кришна - единственный господин, а все остальные его слуги.

Затем, пятый принцип преданности - вручить себя полностью. Это означает: все, что у меня есть, я отдаю Господу. А что у вас есть? Вы скажете: "Я нищий преданный Харе Кришна, у меня нет ничего. У меня есть только одно сари или одно дхоти. " Что же такое вручить себя полностью? У вас есть ум, тело, чувства. Предложите их Кришне. Предложите свое тело ум и чувства. Кто-то скажет: "Это же абсурд, как это можно Кришне предложить? Кришне не нужно ни мое тело, ни ум ни чувства. Мне они нужны больше, чем Ему". Да, конечно, Кришне ничего не нужно, Он полон во всех отношениях. Он полон. Иногда в Индии, когда мы собираем пожертвования, люди говорят: "Бог такой богатый, зачем вам еще что-то нужно? Мы все получаем от Бога, а теперь Он Сам приходит, чтобы все это забрать. У Бога все есть. Ему ничего не нужно. " Да, конечно у Бога есть все. Но Бог дает нам возможность очиститься. В Индии вы можете подойти к Ганге, набрать чашку воды с Ганги и предложить ее обратно Ганге. Господь дает нам возможность предложить ум, чувства и тело служению Господу. Если вы не поднесете свои чувства, ум и тело служению Господу, то куда вы отправитесь? Только в одном направлении - деградации. Одни и те же ум, чувства и тело могут освободить вас или запутать. Как молоко может причинить расстройство желудка, так и молоко, которое употребляют в форме йогурта, излечивает расстройство желудка. На Украине это работает? Это универсальный принцип. И тот же самый ум, тело и чувства, если они используются независимо от Кришны, они ведут вас в ад. А когда они используются правильно, они ведут вас к Кришне. Таково значение вручения себя полностью: я ничего не прячу от Кришны. Все, что у меня есть, принадлежит Кришне. Люди говорят: "Все принадлежит Кришне, но все, что у меня есть, принадлежит мне". Вы слышали о Чанакйе пандите? Чанакйа пандит говорит, что если у вас есть деньги, и вы будете их хранить, то произойдут две вещи. Если вы не отдадите деньги Кришне, то произойдут две вещи. Кто- нибудь другой заберет ваши деньги, или же вам самим прийдется расстаться со своими деньгами. Я могу быть очень богатым человеком, но мне прийдется умереть, т. е. мне прийдется расстаться со своими деньгами. Нанайка пандит говорит: "Или вы уйдете от денег, или деньги уйдут от вас. " Поэтому лучше отдать деньги Кришне сейчас. Иначе деньги останутся, но вас не будет. И в течение нескольких дней ваши дети забудут о вас.

Шестой принцип преданности - это смирение. Смирение, вы много раз об этом слышали. Смирение означает, что вы готовы оказать почтение другим. Смирение включает в себя терпение. Смирение означает выражать почтение. Чайтанйа Махапрабху дает нам некоторые замечательные примеры смирения. "Киртания сада Харих" означает, что вы приходите к такой точке, когда вы можете без остановок повторять святые имена Кришны. Быть терпеливее, чем дерево, лишенным чувства ложного престижа. Посмотрите только, как терпеливы деревья. Дерево срубают, но все равно оно продолжает вам служить. Люди используют древесину, чтобы делать огонь. Вы можете ходить по траве на улице, но будет ли трава кусать вас за пятки? Если в ашраме вы наступите на кого-нибудь спящего, он только разозлится и скажет:"Ты что ослеп, что-ли ?" Но солома никогда этого не скажет. И далее: полностью лишенный чувства ложного престижа. Оставьте свой ложный престиж. Ложный престиж означает: ахам мамети - я есть это тело. Надо заменить его настоящим эго. Настоящее эго означает - я вечный слуга Всевышнего Господа. Смирение является ключом к духовному прогрессу. Кришнадас Ковирадж Госвами говорит, что мы должны взять эту шлоку: "тринад апи сахишнуна... " и завязать ее у себя на шее.

Однажды Прабхупада приготовил тонизирующее. Вы знаете, что в свое время Прабхупада занимался фармацевтическим бизнесом. Прабхупада был опытным врачом кроме всего прочего, и он показывал этот витаминный тоник, который он приготовил. У Прабхупады были решения от всех болезней. Он показал его своему брату в Боге и сказал: "Я приготовил новый тоник". Брат в Боге Прабхупады сказал: "Дайте мне лучше тоник, с помощью которого я смогу развить любовь к Богу. " Прабхупада сказал: "Лекарство пока еще не готово, но я знаю его формулу. " Прабхупада все время был очень смиренным. И какая это была формула? Тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна. Это формула того, как развить любовь к Богу. Если вы хотите развить любовь к Богу, то вы должны практиковать смирение. И один из способов практики смирения означает смотреть на хорошие качества в каждом вайшнаве. Тогда вы автоматически разовьете уважение к нему. Но обычно у нас есть тенденция смотреть на дурные качества в каждом. И смотря на эти дурные качества, мы обычно смотрим, какой я хороший и какой он плохой. Прабхупада часто говорил, что мы должны развить в себе видение Вайкунтхи. Господь стремится защитить нас, точно так же как теленок всегда находится под защитой коровы. Но мы должны прилагать усилия, чтобы вручить себя Ему. Мы можем практиковать смирение, неся служение всем вайшнавам. В этом стихе Нарада Муни дает очень большое вдохновленное и наставления, как духовно прогрессировать. Все правила и предписания, которые находятся в шастрах, предназначены для того, чтобы привести нас к одной точке - всегда думать о Кришне и никогда не забывать Его. Когда вы встречаетесь с одинаково продвинутым преданным, то вы начинаете дружить с ним, потому, что у вас общая цель - продвигаться в сознании Кришны. И можно осознать Кришну, занимаясь Кришна-катха. А с кем вы можете заниматься Кришна-катха? Как раз с равно продвинутыми. Кришна- катха конструктивна. А праджалпа деструктивна. Мы должны стремиться общаться в преданными, особенно, с одинаково продвинутыми преданными, дружить с ними. Наша дружба не означает: я почешу спину тебе, когда ты почешешь спину мне. Вы понимаете смысл этого? Мы лучшие друзья - я прикрываю ваши недостатки, а вы мои. Ты не будешь говорить мне про мои недостатки, я не буду говорить тебе про твои. Это не дружба. Это вражда. Если вы не исправляете того, кто не прав, то вы ему не друг, а враг. Поэтому Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати говорил своим ученикам: "Остерегайтесь льстецов, бойтесь того, кто льстит вам, у него есть что-то в рукаве. " Мы помогаем преданным, называя лопату лопатой. Но следует воспользоваться теми наставлениями, которые даны в этом стихе и стремиться пребывать в обществе преданных. Именно это общение с преданными дает нам силы продолжать заниматься преданным служением. Мы обретаем общение с Прабхупадой и великими ачарйами, читая их книги. Прабхупада говорил: "Пока книги распространяются, я не умру". Эти слова не отличны от Прабхупады и великих ачарйев. Мы общаемся с Кришной, читая произведения о Кришне.

Когда Кришна видит: вот человек, который читает то, о чем Я говорил в "Бхагавад-гите" и "Шримад-бхагаватам", он серьезно относится ко Мне, и Я дам ему понимание, с помощью которого он сможет прийти ко Мне. Например, когда мама видит, что ребенок хочет взобраться к ней на руки, в конце концов, она сама его берет. Подобным образом, когда вы читаете книги Прабхупады, то вы убеждаете Кришну, что вы действительно хотите понять Его, и вы серьезно относитесь к войне с майей. Потому что чтение заостряет ваш разум. Чтение очищает вас от анартх. Чтение превращает ваш разум в магнит, превращает его в острое лезвие. Поэтому чтение важно. Принимая участие в этой деятельности, мы становимся все более и более сознающими Кришну. Итак, мы всегда должны медитировать на совет Нарады Муни. Мы должны с решимостью стремиться добиться успеха на этом пути, точно так же, как у Дхрувы Махараджи было много решимости найти Бога. Итак, наберитесь решимости осознать Кришну.

Вопрос: Как определить, кто более продвинут, менее продвинут и равно продвинут?
Ответ: Хороший вопрос. Посмотрите насколько глубоко этот человек привязан к чувственным наслаждениям. Рупа Госвами дает нам хороший совет. Он говорит, что если вы встречаете человека, который повторяет Харе Кришна, но при этом занимается всякими глупостями, то выражайте ему почтение на расстоянии. Потому, что часто можно встретить людей, которые повторяют мантру, но занимаются разнообразной чепухой. Но если вы встречаетесь с человеком полностью преданным, тогда воспользуйтесь благом, которое несет его общение. И с одной стороны вы должны смотреть на хорошие качества в каждом вайшнаве. Но мы также должны смотреть, кто следует гуру и шастрам. Если человек следует этому, то воспользуйтесь благом, которое несет его общение. Но если человек не следует гуру и Кришне и говорит, что он в сознании Кришны, то вы можете оказывать ему почтение, но вы не должны общаться с ним близко.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами о значении гуру 

Мумбай (Бомбей), 16.07.2000

Сегодня Гуру Пурнима, особый день для преданных и также сегодня день ухода Санатаны Госвами.

В шастрах говорится, что тот, кто хочет прогрессировать в духовной жизни должен принять гуру, который является представителем Кришны, потому что гуру дает нам знание о Кришне. Многие люди говорят, что они являются гуру, но гуру может быть тот, кто дает нам знания.

У гуру есть качества и не нужно принимать всё слепо. Нет. Какое знание он дает? Является ли это тем же самым знанием, что давал Кришна? Или это его собственное мнение? Дхарма означает слова Кришны и обязанность гуру передавать слова Кришны. Не "по-моему". Кто заботится о вашем мнении? Наши мнения меняются. Что говорит Кришна?

Гуру ИСККОН дают знание только из Бхагавад-гиты. Сначала Бхагавад-гита была поведана Вивасвану. Гуру должен находится в парампаре "эвам парампара праптам" "это божественное знание было передано через парампару". Основатель-ачарья Шрила Прабхупада имел гуру, у его гуру тоже был гуру, и у него также был гуру - таким образом вы можете сосчитать парампару.

Поступки гуру чисты. Мы хотим иметь честных лидеров. В духовной жизни это важно. Шрила Рупа Госвами сказал: "вача веган манаса кродха веган"- "тот человек может иметь учеников, кто контролирует свой ум и чувства", иначе как он может показать пример? В Чайтанье Чаритамрите говорится, что проповедник должен убеждать других своими действиями, основанными на шастрах. В шастрах говорится, что нужно принять гуру. Кришна также принял гуру - Сандипани Муни. Чайтанйа Махапрабху, который является самим Богом, принял гуру Ишвару Пури.

Поэтому нужно принять гуру и служить ему, получить инициацию, спрашивать его как прогрессировать в духовной жизни. Нашим главным вопросом должно как прогрессировать в бхакти. Это должны быть нашей целью. Неважно, являемся ли мы грихастхой, санньяси или брахмачари - мы должны стараться достичь цели.

Обязанность гуру давать духовное знание всем. Никто не может быть счастлив без духовной жизни. Если рыбу вытащить из воды, даже если вы дадите ей пищу на золотой тарелке, она не будет счастлива. Также без духовной жизни нет счастья. Эта человеческая форма жизни дается после пребывания во многих других видах жизни, поэтому нашей целью должно быть достижение Кришны.

Шрила Прабхупада был чистым преданным Кришны и его гуру сказал ему в 1922г. распространять сознание Кришны на западе. И он медитировал как выполнить наставления своего гуру. Сначала он попробовал в Индии, но не сильно преуспел в этом. Затем в 1965г. он покинул Индию со всего лишь 40 рупиями. Сегодня вы не можете даже выйти с 40 рупиями!
Шрила Прабхупада приехал на запад и не изменил наставления Кришны. Он продолжал и преуспел в этом. Он путешествовал по всему миру и основал ИСККОН, который привлек многих к сознанию Кришны. Он переводил книги, которые были опубликованы на многих языках.

Сегодня благодаря усилиям Шрилы Прабхупады, куда бы вы не поехали вы можете купить Бхагавад Гиту или Шримад Бхагаватам на многих распространенных языках. В каждом уголке мира люди собираются по воскресеньям, чтобы услышать духовное знание.

В этот день Гуру Пурнимы я смиренно прошу вас, пожалуйста следуйте знаменитому гуру Шриле Прабхупаде. Чайтанйа Махапрабху сказл, что те кто родился в Индии должны освободить себя и освобождать других. Сегодня день ухода Санатаны Госвами. День явления означает - явление мудреца, день ухода означает его уход. Обычно когда кто-то покидает тело, мы плачем перед его фотографией. В духовной жизни мы не плачем. Мы вспоминаем его наставления, проводим пир, киртан и танцуем.

Чайтанья Махапрабху был самим Богом и пришел на эту землю 520 лет назад, чтобы основать санкиртану. Йада йада: Кришна говорит: "Я являюсь, чтобы установить религиозные принципы". Чайтанья Махапрабху пришел не один, а с Санатоной Госвами, егу спутником. Когда Кришни приходит, Он приходит вместе со своими спутниками.

Шесть Госвами обладали полным духовным знанием и вели очень простую жизнь. 520 лет назад в Бенгалии, Набоб Хусейн Шах видел, что в основном жители индусы, а царь мусульманин. У него было желание иметь уважаемого человека на посту Премьер-Министра. Он узнал, что Рупа Госвами и Санатана Госвами были очень уважаемы. Он попросил их позаботиться о царстве, но они отказались, хотя им предлагали много денег. Он сказал, что если они не согласятся, то он разрушит религию индусов.

Санатана Госвами стал Премьер-Министром. Индия была самой богатой страной, не Америка! В наше время индусы хотят поехать в Америку, чтобы заработать деньги. Иностранцы приезжают в Индию, чтобы делать бизнес. Колумб хотел поехать в Индию, но достиг Америки. Санатану Госвами интересовало духовное знание и он не выходил в течение многих дней, сказав что он болен. Царь начал беспокоиться и послал человека, чтобы узнать что случилось.

Если вы не хотите, чтобы кто-нибудь зашел в ваш дом, вы не открываете ему дверь. Царь послал доктора, который вошел в дом Санатаны Госвами, и увидел его сидящего с 30 брахманами, изучая Веды. Санатану Госвами посадили в тюрьму. Позже Санатана Госвами отправился в Варанаси, чтобы встретиться с Чайтаньей Махапрабху и по дороге он остановился в доме своего зятя Шриканта. У него был слуга - Ишан, и первую ночь они остановились в гостинице. Управляющий гостиници стал с ними очень ласково разговаривать, что дало понять Санатане Госвами, что он что-то хочет. Он спросил своего слугу, если у него какие-нибудь ценности с собой, и слуга ответил, что у него 7 золотых монет.

Санатана Госвами сказал: "Почему ты носишь с собой причину смерти?" Он отдал золотые монеты управляющему гостиницы, который был очень удивлен его честностью. Астролог предсказал управляющему отеля, что он получит 8 золотых монет этой ночью, и он собирался убить Санатану Госвами, чтобы получить эти монеты. Управляющему отеля было стыдно, и он не хотел брать деньги. Но Санатана Госвами сказал ему, что если он их не возьмет, кто-нибудь другой убьет его и заберет их. Позже он отправил обратно Ишана.

Санатана Госвами написал много книг. Когда он отправился, чтобы встретиться с Чайтаньей Махапрабху, Шрикант сказал ему, что всё ему отдаст, но он отказался.. Он пожертвовал всем для служения Кришне. Чайтанья Махапрабху знал, что за дверью стоит святой, и он попросил слугу привести его. Слуга увидел человека с бородой и подумал, что это был хулиган. Он вернулся обратно и сказал Чайтанье Махапрабху, что там никого нет, кроме муллы. Слугу обратно послали, чтобы привести муллу. Он сказал, что это был Санатана Госвами. Он обнял его и был очень счастлив, что Санатана Госвами пожертвовал всем. Но на Санатане Госвами была дорогая шаль.

Саньяси ведут простую жизнь, поэтому Чайтанья Махапрабху был не очень счастлив, увидев дорогую шаль. Санатана Госвами пошел к Ганге и там он увидел пожилого человека с разорванным одеялом. Он попросил его поменять одеяло на дорогую шаль. Этот человек подумал сначала, что Санатана Госвами шутит. Но потом, когда Санатана Госвами вернулся к Чайтанье Махапрабху, Чайтанья Махапрабху был счастлив.

Когда хороший доктор лечит болезнь, он также устраняет и причину. Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал Санатане Госвами, что получить человеческую форму можно, только после прохождения через многие формы жизни. Он попросил его пойти во Вриндаван, распростнаять сознание Кришны и также установить святые места, где Кришна проводил свои игры.

Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал, что когда семя преданости посажено, его нужно поливать с помощью шраванам, киртанам и бхакти, тогда разовьется Кришна према. Невозможно начать духовную жизнь без общения с преданным. Если семя посажено, то нужно его поливать, и тогда оно вырастет Если не поливать его, то оно не вырастет. Это очень легкий метод. Просто воспевайте, читатйте и общайтесь. Это не трудно. Любой может следовать этому процессу.

В святом имени заключается полная сила. Тот кто принял святое имя, очень удачлив. Когда семя преданности поливается, тогда вырастает растение и принесет плоды и нектар, который освобождает от цикла рождений и смерти. Общение с преданными приносит нам знание. В третьей песне Шримад Бхагаватам, Девахути спрашивает своего сына Капилу Муни о том как получить освобождение. Затем она спрашивает как различить садху. Капила Муни отвечает ей, что садху можно различить по качествам.

Итак чистое общение может вымыть всю грязь с наших сердец. Я смиренно прошу вас принять духовную жизнь. В Кали югу есть только одно хорошее качество - воспевание святых имен. Мы должны решить, хотим ли мы достичь цели жизни или нет? Если для этого нужно пожертвовать чем-то, делайте это. Делайте только то, что даст вам любовь к Кришне. Таким образом вы сделаете свою жизнь успешной.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Dravida das

*Слайд шоу о Гуру Махарадже*

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами по Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.11.2 

Москва, 10.05.96

татхаива раджанн уру-гархамедха-
витана-видйору-виджрмбхитешу
на веда-ведешу хи таттва-вадах
прайена шуддхо ну чакасти садхух

Дорогой царь, разговоры об отношениях слуги и господина, царя и подданных и т.п. попросту относятся к материальной деятельности. Люди, проявляющие интерес к материальным действиям, подробно описанным в Ведах, склонны совершать материальную деятельность.Такие люди, разумеется, не могут видеть проявлений духовного развития.

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
В этом стихе особенно важны два слова веда-вада и таттва-вада. Согласно "Бхагавад-гите", тех, кто просто привязан к Ведам, не понимая цели Вед, или Веданта-сутры, называют веда-вада-ратах.

йам имам пушпитам вачам
правадантй авипашчитах
веда-вада-ратах партха
нанйад астити вадинах

каматманах сварга пара
джанма-карма-пхала-прадам
крийа-вишеша-бахулам
бхогаишварйа-гатим прати

"Тех, чьи познания слишком ограничены, очень привлекают цветистые слова Вед, предлагающие совершать различные кармические действия ради вознесения на райские планеты, высокого рождения, обретения могущества и т.п.Стремясь к чувственному удовлетворению и богатой жизни, они говорят, что нет ничего превыше этого." (Бг.2.42-43)

Последователи Вед из числа веда-вада, как правило склонны к карма-канде, совершению жертвоприношений в соответствии с ведическими указаниями. Благодаря этому они переносятся на более высокие планетные системы. Обычно они следуют системе Чатурмасйи. Акшайам ха ваи чатурмасйа-йаджинах сукритам бхавати: тот, кто совершает чатурмасйа-ягью, становится благочестивым. Став благочестивым, можно перенестись на высшие планетные системы. Некоторых последователей Вед карма-канда, т.е. кармическая деятельность, рекомендованная Ведами, привлекает как возможность достичь более высокого уровня жизни. Другие же утверждают, что цель Вед не в этом. Тад йатханвеха карма-джитах локах кшийате эвам эвама утра пунйа-джитах локах кшийате. Иногда в этом мире человек оказывается в очень высоком положении, родившись в аристократической семье, получив хорошее образование, обладая прекрасной внешностью или огромными богатсвами. Они получает эти дары за благочестивые действия, совершенные в прошлой жизни. Но, когда запас, созданный благочестивой деятельностью, иссякнет, эти дары прекратятся. Если мы привяжемся к благочестивой деятельности, то в следующей жизни сможем получить все эти мирские блага, а также родиться на райских планетах. Но со временем этому придет конец. Кшине-пунйе мартйа-локам вашанти (Бг.9.21): тому, кто исчерпал запас, созданный своей благочестивой деятельностью, приходится возвращаться на эту мартйа-локу. Согласно самим Ведам, совершение благочестивой деятельности не является их целью. Цель Вед объясняется в "Бхагавад-гите". Ведайш ча сарваир ахам эва вадйах: цель Вед - постичь Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога.
На самом деле веда-вади не обладают глубокими знаниями; те, кто следуют путем гьяна-канды (постижения Брахмана), также не являются совершенными. Но тот, кто достигает уровня упасаны и приходит к поклонению Верховной Личности Бога, становится совершенным (арадхананам сарвешам вашнор арадханам парам). В Ведах, конечно же, упоминается поклонение различным полубогам и проведение жертвоприношений, но те, кто совершает такое поклонение, находятся на более низком уровне, т.к.не знают, что высшая цель - Вишну (на те видут свартха гатим хи вишнум). Тот, кто поднялся на уровень вишнор арадханам, т.е. бхакти-йоги, достиг в жизни совершенства. А иначе, как указывается в "Бхагавад-гите", человек остается не таттва-вади, а веда-вади, слепым  последователем ведических предписаний.Веда-вади не сможет очиститься от материального загрязнеия, пока не станет таттва-вади, т.е.тем, кто знает таттву, Абсолютную Истину.Таттва же постигается в трех аспектах: брахмети параматмети бхагаван ити шабдйате. Даже придя к пониманию таттвы, нужно поклоняться Бхагавану,  т.е.Вишну и Его экспансиям, иначе совершенство еще не достигнуто. Бахунам джанманам анте гйанаван мам прападйате:после многих рождений тот, кто действительно знает, предается Кришне.Итак, неразумные люди, у которых мало знаний, не способны постичь Бхагавана, Брахмана и Параматму; предполагается, однако, что тот, кто изучил Веды и пришел к пониманию Абсолютной Истины, Верховной Личности Бога, обладает совершенным знанием.

Лекция Гопал Кришны Госвами:
Итак, как мы объясняли вчера, в предыдущей главе Джада Бхарата вкратце описал философию Абсолютной Истины.В этой и в последующих главах он подробно описывает это знание. В начале своего комментария Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, в этом стихе особо выделяются два слова: веда-вада и таттва-вада. Другими словами, веда-вада - это те, кто принимает и верит Ведам, но они привязаны к совершению различных жервоприношений ради каких-то материальных целей, ради чувственного наслаждения.Вйасадева даже после того, как составил все ведические писания, чувствовал неудовлетворение. Он обратился к своему духовному учителю, Нараде Муни, на берегу реки Сарасвати. И что ответил Нарада, когда Вйасадева спросил у него о причине своего неудовлетворения? Нарада Муни объяснил Вйасадеве, что единственная причина его неудовлетворения заключается в том, что Веды, помимо всего прочего, содержат веда-ваду, т.е. в этом истинная причина его неудовлетворения. Другими словами, Нарада сказал Вйасадеве, что тот должен написать такое писание, которое говорит только о чистом преданном служении и вовсе не упоминает карма-канду.Как объясняет Кришна во второй главе "Бхагавад-гиты", люди не обладающие слишком большим разумом, очень привлечены цветистыми словами Вед.Веды цветистыми словами рекомендуют совершение кармической деятельности для достижения райских планет. Это приводит к хорошему рождению, власти, богатству, красоте, хорошему образованию, славе и т.д. Те, кто придерживается этой точки зрения, считает, что это и есть цель Вед - позволить человеку обрести безграничные чувственные наслаждения.Они совершают различные ритуалы и жертвоприношения.

К счастью, в этой стране вы не знаете о большинстве таких ритуалов, но в Индии люди очень опытны в этом. "Бхагаватам" отвергает использование религии ради совершения карма-канды. Даже в самых первых стихах "Шримад-Бхагаватам" говорится о том, что дхарма не должна использоваться ради артхи, камы и мокши. Нароттама дас Тхакур очень хорошо объяснил, что деятельность карма-канды можно сравнить с тем, что человек пьёт яд из золотого кубка. Пьете ли вы яд из ладоней или из золотого кубка, или из глинянной миски, результат будет один и тот же. Вы, конечно же, не должны неправильно понимать положение карма-канды. Это, естественно, лучше, чем атеизм или агностицизм, которых придерживаются многие люди в обществе.Атеисты и агностики не верят в Бога, их это совершенно не беспокоит, они думают, что всё кончается со смертью тела. По крайней мере, если человек придерживается карма-канды, он признает то, что есть кто-то, кто всем управляет, и если он хочет что-то получить , он должен заплатить за это.Те, кто придерживаются карма-канды, совершают много различных аскез. Даже могущественный демон  Хираньякашипу знал, что если он хочет чего-то добиться, то он должен за это заплатить. Он знал, что Брахме было доверено это важное дело - творение вселенной из-за того, что он совершил очень великие аскезы. Поэтому Хираньякашипу тоже стал совершать исключительно суровые аскезы. В карма-канде есть различные виды аскез, благотворительности и постов. Но поскольку цель этих действий - какой-то из видов чувственных удовольствий, то невозможно достичь высшей цели, достичь любви к Богу. Что происходит, если вы занимаетесь деятельностью карма-канды? Вы возвышаетесь после смерти на райские планеты. Вы можете сказать: "Здорово, ведь на райских планетах лучше, чем в России, и даже, может быть, лучше чем в Америке". Конечно, гораздо лучше, чем здесь , никаких дефицитов, инфляций денег. И можно жить там на разных планетах. Это можно сравнить с тем, что даже на этой планете также есть разные условия жизни на разных местах. Даже в одном городе Москве есть много различных условий жизни, и разные люди живут в разных условиях жизни. В Америке даже если у вас три машины, вас все равно будут считать бедным. Но в Индии определение бедняка совершенно другое, там считают бедным того, кто не может достать для себя даже поесть что-то. Так что перед нашими глазами существует множество различных условий жизни. На высших планетах стандарт жизни гораздо выше, но это тоже временно. Кришна очень ясно говорит в "Бхагавад-гите": Человек может отправиться даже в обитель Брахмы, но до тех пор, пока он не придет ко Мне, повторяющихся рождений и смертей невозможно избежать". Подобно тому, как самолет может лететь в небе только до тех пор, пока достаточно топлива. Например, есть самолеты небольшие, где бак небольшой и топлива можно залить немного, и летать он сможет, может быть час или два;и есть большие самолеты, как, например, боинг-747, там очень большой бак, и этот самолет может лететь 24 часа. И как различные самолеты могут проводить в небе разную продолжительность времени в соответствии с тем, насколько велик их запас топлива, точно так же разные живые существа могут отправляться на райские планеты и оставаться там в течении некоторого времени в соответствии с их запасом  благочестия, но затем, когда заканчивается этот запас благочестия, это топливо или виза кончается, им прходится снова возвращаться в цикл повторяющихся рождений и смертей. Как, например, когда мы приезжаем в вашу страну, мы получаем визу, которая позволяет оставаться в вашей стране в течении некоторого времени, точно так же совершение кармической деятельности позволяет человеку попасть на райские планеты и оставаться там столько, сколько позволяет запас его благочестия. Но мы не заинтересованы в том, чтобы просто совершать благочестивые действия.

Нас интересует самая суть, корень Вед. Это то, о чем говорит Кришна в "Бхагавад-гите": "Цель всех Вед - постичь Меня, поскольку Я - составитель Вед". В "Источнике вечного наслаждения" мы читаем одну очень удивительную историю, историю об одном очень благочестивом царе Нриге. Вы слышали о царе Нриге? Он был очень благочестивым царем и славился своей благотворительностью. Никто в мире не мог сравниться с ним в благотворительности. Однажды он дал в милостыню коров одному брахману.В Индии люди дают в милостыню коров, но обычно они отдают этих коров, когда те уже не могут давать молоко и становятся старыми. Есть одна история, которая называется "Говинда-бхог". Однажды жил-был один очень жадный брахман, и он собрался поесть дутый рис. Но налетел порыв ветра и сдул этот дутый рис с его тарелки. И брахман сказал: "Говинда, прими это подношение." Когда дутый рис улетел с его тарелки, он сказал: "Говинда, прими это подношение". Многие люди, по крайней мере, в Индии, имеют подобный подход к раздаче милостыни. Когда что-то становится практически не нужным, они говорят: "Возьмите это, пожалуйста". Поэтому они отдают в жертву даже коров, когда те состарятся. Но этот царь Нрига был не таким. Он раздавал в милостыню молодых, здоровых коров. Он раздавал в милостыню коров, которые родили по одному теленку. Когда у коровы рождается теленок, по устройству Бога, она дает больше молока. У этих коров рога были украшены золотом и серебром, и у каждой коровы были прекрасные браслеты. Сейчас даже женщины не могут позволить себе носить дорогие браслеты, но у тех коров, которых раздавал царь Нрига, у всех были золотые и серебрянные браслеты.

Итак, он отдал одному брахману очень много коров, но по ошибке одна из коров обратно пришла к царю Нриге, и он отдал её другому брахману, которому он также дал много коров. Когда это случилось, первый брахман прибежал к царю и сказал: "Как ты осмелился сначала дать мне корову, а затем забрать?!" Но царь сказал: "Что случилось? Я не забирал у тебя никаких коров". Но затем царь понял, что одна из коров, которых он дал первому брахману, вернулась, и он отдал её вместе со всеми коровами другому брахману. Прабхупада объясняет в "Источнике вечного наслаждения", что собственность брахманов не может забрать даже правительство. Брахманы - это очень возвышенные личности, поэтому царь очень забеспокоился. Эти два брахмана стали ругаться друг с другом, и оба они стали обвинять царя. Первый брахман говорил:"Ты забрал мою корову, тебе придется страдать". Тогда царь пошел ко второму брахману и сказал: "Пожалуйста, верни мне эту корову, которую я сначала дал первому брахману, а потом по ошибке отдал тебе, и за это я тебе дам сто тысяч коров вместо этой одной". Но второй брахман сказал: "Нет, нет, я не отдам тебе эту корову, это моя корова. Как я могу тебе ее отдать?". Он не хотел менять эту корову даже на сто тысяч других коров. Конечно, брахманы не жадные, поэтому его не соблазнило это предложение. Тогда царь отправился к первому брахману: "Пожалуйста, прости меня за ту ошибку, которую я совершил, а вместо этой одной коровы, которую я по ошибке отдал другому брахману я готов отдать тебе сто тысяч других коров". Но этот брахман сказал:"Нет, я не собираюсь тебя прощать, я хочу свою корову назад, и мне не нужно взамен сто тысяч других коров".Царь знал, чем грозило то, что он сначала дал что-то брахману, а потом забрал. Царь знал, что из-за этого оскорбления у него возникнут прблемы в духовной жизни.

Когда настало время царю умирать, Ямарадж задал ему один вопрос. Он спросил: "Что ты хочешь сначала?" Конечно, нам такого выбора не предоставится, но этот царь был выдающимся преданным, поэтому он получил такой выбор. Ямарадж спросил у царя Нриги: "Что ты хочешь сначала:насладиться плодами своей благочестивой деятельности или результатами своей неблагочестивой деятельности? Если ты захочешь сначала насладиться результатами своей благочестивой деятельности, то это будет длиться бесконечно, т.к.ты совершил столько благочестивых поступков. Но царь решил, что он сначала примет реакции за свои неблагочестивые поступки. И царю пришлось стать ящерицей в колодце.

Конечно, он был не обычной ящерицей, а очень особенной. Однажды сыновья Кришны отправились на пикник в лес рядом с Дваракой. Один из них был Самба. Они увидели, что в колодце сидит ящерица и попытались вытащить ее оттуда, но не смогли дотянуться до нее. Когда Кришна является на землю и совершает Свои игры, они напоминают деяния обычных людей и обычных домохозяев, когда Кришна имеет семью. Но мы никогда не должны забывать о том, что приход и уход Кришны трансцендентны.Когда сыновья Кришны вернулись с этого пикника, Он, как любой любящий отец, спросил у них: "Ну как, пикник удался?" И сыновья сказали Кришне, что они увидели одну очень красивую ящерицу в колодце, но не смогли ее вытащить оттуда. Кришна - причина всех причин, Он знает все, и Он решил Сам пойти к этому колодцу. Для Кришны нет ничего невозможного.Есть ли что-то невозможное для Кришны? Итак, как только Кришна прикоснулся к этой ящерице, она сразу же освободилась из этого колодца и приняла форму прекрасного полубога.

И тогда царь объяснил, каким образом он получил это тело ящерицы. Но затем он сказал: "Даже в теле ящерицы я не забывал Тебя, о Господь!". Эта история описана в "Шримад-Бхагаватам" для того, чтобы показать, что даже если мы так благочестивы, как царь Нрига (конечно, мы даже мечтать не можем, чтобы достичь такого благочестия), все равно, даже если вы совершите всего лишь одну ошибку, вы будете наказаны. Вчера я рассказывал о том, что царю Бхарате пришлось родиться в теле оленя из-за того, что он привязался к оленю. "Бхагаватам" объясняет, что одна из причин, по которой царь привязался к оленю, заключалась в том, что хотя он был благочестивым, в прошлом же он совершал кармическую деятельность. Совершать благочестивые поступки, быть известным как хороший, праведный человек, это не является целью нашей жизни.

Это приводит нас к другому слову в этом стихе, которое имеет большое значение, это - таттва-вада. Что такое таттва-вада или таттва-вади? Таттва-вади - это тот, кто постиг науку об Абсолютной Истине. Он знает науку о Боге и высшую цель изучения Вед. Поэтому такой человек возвышается до уровня преданного служения.Разница между "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и писаниями других установившихся религий заключается в том, что "Шримад-Бхагаватам" описывает только одну тему: полное, безусловное предание себя Господу.Совершенство жизни достигается тогда, когда вы достигаете уровня вишнор арадханам парам, т.е. когда вы понимаете: "Кришна сту бхагаван сваям, Кришна - причина всех причин, и мое единственное занятие заключается в том, чтобы совершать бескорыстное преданное служение Кришне.Желание удовлетворять свои чувства настолько сильно, что в "Бхагаватам" великие мудрецы говорят об этом для того, чтобы мы освободились от этого желания. Если вы совершаете благочестивые поступки, в следующей жизни вы можете стать богатым человеком, у вас может быть десять "мерседесов". Но как долго вы сможете оставаться богачем? Обычно, чем богаче становится человек, тем большим грешником он становится. В большинстве случаев богатство, красота, хорошее образование - это как проклятие для человека, как тяжелое бремя для него. Бхактивинода Тхакур объяснил, что если человек не использует свое материальное образование в служении Господу, то это материальное образование подобно тяжелому тюрбану на его голове. Он говорит о том, что человек, у которого на голове такой тяжелый тюрбан, может утонуть быстрее, чем тот, у кого нет такого тюрбана.

Таттва-вади или человек, постигший Абсолютную Истину, как говорит об этом Шрила Прабхупада в конце своего комментария, понимает, что Абсолютную Истину можно осознать в трех аспектах. Первая песнь "Шримад-Бхагаватам" объясняет, каким образом можно постичь Абсолютную Истину, Верховного Господа, в трех аспектах, начиная с Брахмана,  затем Параматмы и Бхагавана.Осознание Брахмана - это частичное осознание. Прабхупада рассказывал историю, как в деревне построили железнодорожную станцию. Сейчас, может быть, почти везде, во всех деревнях даже, есть железная дорога, но это старая история.Деревенские жители послали делегацию в составе трех человек, чтобы они посмотрели на поезд и рассказали, что это такое, потому что никто из них никогда не видел поезда. Итак, эти жители послали делегацию из трех человек. И первый человек, увидев свет паравоза, сразу побежал обратно в деревню и сказал: "Поезд - это свет". Второй человек был более терпеливей и сообразительней и подождал по-больше, и сначала он увидел свет, а затем паровоз. Второй человек тоже побежал в деревню и рассказал, что такое поезд.Но третий человек был самым разумным, он остался до конца, увидел и свет, и паровоз, и вагоны, и увидел, как люди заходят и выходят из вагонов, и, таким образом, он дал полное описание поезда.

Вы, преданные, будете удивлены, узнав о том, сколько людей верят в имперсональную концепцию, в то, что Бог - это что-то безличное. Поскольку вы - преданные и пришли в сознание Кришны, вы достигаете гуны благости, потом - чистой благости, поэтому вы не можете даже себе представить, как кто-то может верить в то, что у Бога нет формы. Но вы будете удивлены, узнав, что весь западный мир, в особенности, и в Индии также, весь мир сейчас заполнен этой философией майавади. Поэтому мы возносим Шриле Прабхупаде такую молитву:

намас те сарасвати деве гаура вани прачарине
нирвишеша шунйавади пашчатйа деша тарине

В этой молитве мы говорим: "Поклоны тебе, о духовный учитель, слуга Сарасвати Тхакура.Ты милостиво освобождаешь обитателей западных стран, которые наполнены философией пустоты и имперсонализмом".

Есть очень много людей, которые имеют эти неправильные представления о том, что Бог безличен. Есть много ученых, которые переводили "Бхагавад-гиту" и представляли такие глупые бессмысленные идеи. Был один очень известный немецкий ученый, он был христианином. Он был очень известным философом, и у него определенный взгляд на жизнь. Он видел, что у индусов очень сильна вера в Веды, в которых объясняется, что Бог - это личность, и что нужно предаться Ему. Этот философ приехал в Индию и в течении многих лет изучал санскрит. Он стал ученым санскритологом. Затем он перевел Веды и представил под видом Вед свою бессмысленную философию.

Также в комментарии Шрила Прабхупада отмечает положение полубогов. К счастью, по крайней мере в вашей стране, это не большая проблема. Но в других частях света это большая проблема, то, что люди не понимают разницы в положении полубогов и Верховной Личности Бога. Веды, несомненно, рекомендуют поклонение полубогам. Но Веды ясно объясняют, что полубоги  находятся под властью Верховного Господа и полностью подчинены Ему. Полубоги могут даровать вам какие-то материальные благословения, но Кришна беспокоится о том, чтобы даровать вам высшее благо. И даже полубоги в конце концов предаются Кришне. Индра, например, не осознавал всей власти этого маленького пастушка. Кришна разрушил все планы Индры, подняв холм Говардхан и защитив всех обитателей Вриндавана. Господь Шива тоже однажды дал благословение Врикасуре. И этот демон хотел сразу же применить это благословение, коснувшись головы Господа Шивы.Господу Шиве пришлось убегать, пока он не добежал до Шветадвипы. Там Господь изменил Свой облик и смог защитить Господа Шиву, обманув этого демона. Поэтому мы должны утвердить это без всяких сомнений, что Кришна - это причина всех причин и высший повелитель, и что Он повелитель всех полубогов.

Однажды великие мудрецы обсуждали, кто из трех господствующих божеств обладает в наибольшей степени благостью. Поэтому мудрецы решили отправить Бхригу муни, чтобы он испытал Брахму, Вишну и Шиву. Бхригу муни пришел к Господу Брахме, но не выразил никакого почтения ему. Брахма очень разгневался и был уже готов проклясть его, но потом подумал:"Ну ладно, это
мой сын, я его прощу". Также, когда Бхригу пришел к Господу Шиве, Господь Шива находился в медитации, но когда Бхригу пришел, Господь Шива вышел из медитации и хотел подойти к Бхригу, чтобы обнять его. Но Бхригу сказал: "Эй, не подходи ко мне, ты слишком грязен, твое тело все в пыли, я не хочу с тобой обниматься". Представьте себе, как бы вы себя чувствовали, когда вы
хотите кого-то обнять, а другой преданный говорит: "Эй, прабху, не подходи ко мне близко, у тебя грязная одежда". Таким образом Господь Шива очень разгневался. Господь Шива очень легко гневается и очень легко удовлетворяется. И он уже был готов проклясть Бхригу. Тогда жена Господа Шивы, Парвати сказала:"Это же твой брат, прости его". Затем Бхригу Муни пришел к самому Верховному Господу и поставил свою ногу на Его грудь. Богине Лакшми это не понравилось, но Господь был очень доволен этим и сказал: "Как Я удачлив. Стопа брахмана коснулась Моей груди". Когда Бхригу вернулся и объяснил это мудрецам, то они пришли к выводу, что Кришна обладает самой большой в мире благостью.

Придя к пониманию того, что Кришна - это Верховный Господь, мы должны без сомнений предаться этому Верховному Господу. Кришна говорит:"Предайтесь, предайтесь, сарва дхарма паритьяджа. И что же означает предаться? Насколько я знаю, для разных людей предание означает разные вещи. В ИСККОНе есть такая поговорка: для каждой группы людей своя шлока. Другими
словами, кто-то может взять какую-то шлоку и как-то истолковать её так, что это хорошо для его уровня предания себя;кто-то может выбрать какую-то другую шлоку и её как-то истолковывать, и это хорошо для его уровня предания себя. Но Бхактивинода Тхакур в своих замечательных молитвах "Шарана-гати" объясняет, что означает предание себя. Это очень известный бхаджан Бхактивиноды Тхакура, в котором он объясняет, что является подлинным преданием себя Господу. Кришна говорит: "Думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и выражай Мне свое почтение". Бхактивинода Тхакур молит: "Мой дорогой Господь, я помещаю свой ум, свое тело, свои слова, свое достояние, свой дом, свою семью, свою жену, своих детей у Твоих лотосных стоп".Кришна говорит в "Бхагавад-гите", что махатма, т.е.великая душа, личность, которая понимает Верховного Господа, очень редка. Почему такой человек очень редко встречается? В чем
заключается его понимание? Он понимает, что Господь - причина всех причин, и такое понимание развивается в нем только после многих рождений и смертей.

Другими словами, кульминацией развития знания является понимание того, что Верховный Господь является верховным повелителем всех живых существ, верховным владельцем всего, высшим наслаждающимся, а мы, живые существа, предназначены для того, чтобы использовать свои тело, речь, ум для служения Ему. Но часто люди думают: "Если я все отдам Господу, то что же мне останется?". Но мы должны понять, что подобно тому, как когда мы кладем пищу в желудок, это удовлетворяет все тело, точно также, если мы будем служить Господу, это полностью удовлетворит все наши потребности. Предаться означает полностью вовлечь себя в служение Господу, служить Ему в течении 24 часов. Конечно, как и во всем, в предании себя Господу есть разные уровни, есть разные ступени в духовной жизни.

На начальном этапе мы должны убеждать себя постоянно отказываться от греховных действий и принимать благоприятный путь преданного служения. Но если мы утвердились на духовном пути, то мы должны постоянно стремиться к духовному продвижению, мы не должны попадать в состояние застоя и просто постепенно деградировать. В материальной жизни все хотят продвигаться вперед. Если кто-то зарабатывает десять тысяч рублей в месяц, он хочет в следующем году зарабатывать по пятнадцать тысяч рублей. Тот, кто учится в школе хочет на следующий год перейти в следующий класс, он не хочет оставаться на второй год и просто сидеть, занимая место за партой в школе. И в духовной жизни нашей целью также должно быть совершение духовного прогресса. Мы должны быть решительны, мы должны хотеть прогрессировать в духовной жизни. Рупа Госвами говорит: "Какую бы цену вам не пришлось бы заплатить за то, чтобы обрести сознание Кришны, не торгуйтесь, заплатите эту цену". У нас есть самые разные анартхи, которые проявляются в виде жадности, вожделения, гнева, зависти, эго и т.д.

Мы должны очистить свое сердце от влияния этих анартх.Мы не должны думать: "Вот, я получил первую инициацию, брахманическую инициацию, все, теперь меня не будут беспокоить эти анартхи". Как только вы немного становитесь неосторожными в преданном служении, эти анартхи могут ударить по вас. Если вы путешествуете с чемоданом и где-то на станции отвлекаетесь даже на секунду и не смотрите за чемоданом, то его кто-то украдет. Может быть, в вашей стране не так, но в Калькуте это так. Суть в том, что, как только вы теряете бдительность в практике преданного служения, иллюзорная энергия сразу же введет вас в заблуждение, и она будет сбивать вас с толку все больше и больше. Когда вначале вы попадаете в заблуждение, вы думаете: "На самом деле, я не попал в иллюзию, просто другие думают, что я в иллюзии". Иногда преданные склонны переоценивать свою духовную жизнь, быть о себе слишком высокого мнения. Что это означает? Это означает следующее:я начинаю нарушать некоторые принципы и не так строго повторять мантру и читать книги, следовать садхане, но при этом я думаю, что все в порядке, что я здоров и прогрессирую. И мы переоцениваем свою духовную силу. И что же происходит? Происходит следующее, что в один момент вы просто обнаруживаете, что вы настолько ослабели, что у вас не осталось никакого вкуса к духовной жизни, и вы просто говорите: "Досвидания!"

Поэтому не доводите все до такого состояния, когда вы становитесь такой жертвой иллюзорной энергии, что вы просто хотите оставить духовную жизнь. Шрила Прабхупада приводил известный пример: "Если вы бреетесь острой бритвой и не внимательны при этом, вы можете порезаться". Мы не хотим, чтобы кто-то порезался. Мы хотим, чтобы все с верой и решимостью следовали всем
регулирующим принципам, данным гуру парампарой. Если человек находится в таком положении, то он достигает духовного уровня, и в таком положении он не скорбит ни о чем и ни к чему не стремится. В таком состоянии вся ваша скорбь и все ваши стремления направлены только на духовное продвижение. Наше жадное стремление должно заключаться в том, что мы должны хотеть очень сильно служить гуру и Кришне. Наша скорбь должна заключаться в следующем: "В течении стольких жизней я поступал независимо от наставлений Господа, но сейчас - все, конец этому". У англичан есть поговорка (может на русском тоже есть эквивалент): "Обжегшийся на воде, на молоко не дует". Суть этой поговорки в том, что однажды обжегшись, человек второй раз не хочет этого. Джада Бхарата, после того, как он совершил ошибку, будучи царем Бхаратой и привязавшись к олененку, решил, что больше он не собирается совершать такую ошибку.

Я закончу лекцию, рассказав историю, которую рассказывал Шрила Прабхупада. Т.е.смысл этой истории в том, что, обжегшись один раз, человек уже больше не хочет этого. Однажды, когда Прабхупада был ещё в грихастха-ашраме, он отправился к своему другу вместе со своим сыном. В то время у людей были настольные вентиляторы. Есть ли у людей в России такие вентиляторы? Сейчас есть современные вентиляторы, но раньше были такие старые, они очень медленно вращались и очень громко шумели. Сын Прабхупады очень привлекся этим вентилятором, и он постоянно тянул свою руку и хотел через решетку на вентиляторе коснуться лопастей вентилятора. Он тянул руку, а Прабхупада оттягивал его назад. И так было несколько раз. Но потом друг Прабхупады сказал: "Ну, пусть он засунет руку в огонь", и Прабхупада разрешил сыну засунуть туда руку. Лопасти вентилятора ударили по пальцам ребенка, и он начал дуть на руку, так сильно ударило. Вдруг Прабхупада сказал сыну тогда: "Ну давай, сунь туда еще раз руку". И сын сказал: "Нет, больше не хочу".

Шрила Прабхупада рассказывал эту историю, для того, чтобы объяснить, как мы должны обращаться с иллюзорной энергией. Иллюзорная энергия столько раз зачаровывала нас. Поэтому мы сейчас уже должны набраться разума и не заигрывать больше с иллюзорной энергией. У нас не должно быть умонастроения воров. Все воры думают о том: "Всех других воров ловят, но у меня особый план, меня не поймают". Мы не должны думать, что все другие попадают в майу, но я не попаду, я защищен надежно. Поэтому мы всегда должны быть начеку. Мы всегда должны сохранять энтузиазм в преданном служении. Прабхупада сказал, что энтузиазм - это начало в духовной жизни. Поэтому будьте исполнены энтузиазма в том, чтобы вернуться обратно к Богу и служить Господу. С энтузиазмом выполняйте любое служение, которое вам дали, тогда вы достигнете успеха в духовной жизни. Чтобы обобщить, подитожить этот стих, Джада Бхарата продолжает давать наставления царю Рахугане. Суть этого стиха сводится к тому, что нужно оставить любую деятельность, направленную на чувственные наслаждения. Нужно достичь уровня чистого преданного служения Господу, Верховной личности Бога, причине всех причин. Будьте уверены в том, что это радостный процесс, а не какой-то скучный процесс. Если есть у вас сейчас какие-то гости, то я не хочу, чтобы вы подумали, что это что-то скучное. Это приносит такое блаженство, люди просто не в состоянии даже понять, какое счастье испытывает преданный. Один из духовных братьев рассказал такую историю, что когда западные преданные приехали вначале в Индию, у них не было машин, и они везде ходили пешком или ездили на велосипедах. Один этот мой духовный брат поехал на велосипеде в магазин одного из самых богатейших людей в этом городе, чтобы купить какие-то материалы. Этот человек был самым богатым в городе, у него был очень богатый дом, очень хороший бизнес, машины. Этот преданный пришел туда, он был очень радостный, улыбающийся. И сказал, улыбаясь: "Дай мне, пожалуйста, такие материалы". Богатый человек сказал: "Почему ты такой счастливый? Ты на велосипеде приехал и такой счастливый. А у меня дом, машины, деньги, и я все время страдаю. Что ты делаешь, чтобы быть таким счастливым?" А он сказал: "Если ты хочешь быть счастливым, тогда повторяй Харе Кришна".

Поэтому не сомневайтесь, что если вы предадитесь, в результате этого, вы обретете истинное счастье, которое вы никогда не найдете в этом материальном мире. Даже если вы станете могущественным диктатором или миллионером, или у вас будет сотни подружек или друзей, вы будете всеравно страдать. Но если вы примете сознание Кришны, то вы будете испытывать только блаженство. Некоторые храмы на западе делают разные пирожные и сладости и продают их, называя плитками блаженства. Сознание Кришны не дает, в действительности, ничего, кроме блаженства. Поэтому держитесь за сознание Кришны очень крепко и следите за тем, чтобы ничто не помешало вашему преданию Господу, и будьте счастливы.

Харе Кришна!

Вопрос: Объясните, пожалуйста, как можно совершать преданное служение в духе карма-канды. И как может брахмачари, у которого нет ничего материального, действовать в духе карма-канды?
Ответ: Вопрос был о восьмом оскорблении в воспевании Святого Имени. Мы не считаем повторение Святого Имени кармической деятельностью.Повторение мантры - это молитва Господу, чтобы Он занял нас в служении Себе, чтобы Он дал нам чистое преданное служение.Неважно, брахмачари вы или грихастха, вы не должны считать повторение мантры одним из благоприятных процессов карма-канды. Вы должны понимать, что это молитва о преданном служении.

Вопрос(не слышен).
Ответ: Брахманы считаются продвинутыми личностями, поэтому они могут ссориться из-за того, что они не настоящие брахманы. Хороший вопрос. Брахманы обладают способностью прощать. Поэтому, что вам простить потерю одной коровы, если вам пожертвовали тысячу коров. Но если бы этот брахман не стал бы так протестовать против того, что он потерял эту корову, вы бы не узнали этого урока о том, что не нужно заниматься кармической деятельностью. Таким образом, это было устроено Господом, что этот брахман стал так протестовать. Точно также как Господь устроил то, что Парикшит Махарадж был проклят мальчиком-брахманом Шринги. Но когда вы поступаете неправильным образом, пожалуйста, не думайте, что это тоже устроено Господом. Поэтому лучше проверять правильность своих действий со своими руководителями. Иногда есть такая тенденция, что, даже если мы что-то неправильно делаем, мы говорим: "Это желание Кришны". Но это не желание Кришны. Желание Кришны заключается в том, чтобы мы предались Ему. Это наши желания.

Вопрос: Духовные учителя признают своих учеников вечными спутниками. Индрадьюмна Свами Махарадж и Враджа-лила, как пример. Значит ли это, что вы изначально, то есть еще до того, как ученик определил, кто его духовный учитель, знаете кто ваш ученик, а кто не ваш?
Ответ: Я отвечу только на вторую часть вопроса. Нет, мы не знаем, кто будет нашим учеником, а кто не нашим. Нас это не особенно беспокоит. Наше дело - проповедовать философию. А Кришна направит вас в соответствии с вашими желаниями. Духовный учитель не претендует на то, чтобы обладать какими-то экстрасенсорными силами. А иначе бы мы стали сверхлюдьми вашей страны.

Вопрос: Некоторые преданные, будучи в ИСККОН...(не слышно)
Ответ: Гаудия матх - это организация, которую основал Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур. Как вайшнавы мы уважаем всех других вайшнавов. Но наша жизнь и душа посвящена ИСККОНу, следованию наставлениям, которые дал нам Шрила Прабхупада.Шрила Прабхупада дал нам все, что необходимо знать.

Вопрос.(не слышно)
Ответ. Есть столько разных доказательств этому и просто нужно читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Даже в Библии говорится - человек создан по образу и подобию Господа. Так что Бог - это личность. Как вы можете сказать: "Я - личность, и мой отец тоже личность, но изначальная личность - это не личность. Бог - это личность, но для тех, кто не хотят признавать Его личностный аспект, существует также Его безличностный аспект. Мы на этом остановимся. Я хочу попросить всех преданных, особенно тех, кто приехали из других городов использовать свое время в сознании Кришны. В этот раз я даю, в основном, одну лекцию в день, потому, что много встреч с другими преданными, даршаны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

лекция е.с. гопал кришны госвами по шримад-бхагаватам 5.11.4 

москва, 10.05.96.

йаван мано раджаса пурушасйа
саттвена ва тамаса вануруддхам
четобхир акутибхир атаноти
ниранкушам кушалам четарам ва

пока ум живого существа загрязнен тремя гунами материальной природы (благостью, страстью и невежеством), он очень напоминает необузданного, никем не контролируемого слона. такой ум попросту расширяет сферу своего влияния, занимая органы чувств благочестивой и неблагочестивой деятельностью. из-за этого живое существо остается в материальном мире, чтобы испытывать наслаждения и страдания, порожденные его материальной деятельностью. 

комментарий шрилы прабхупады:

в "чайтанья-чаритамрите" говорится, что любая материальная деятельность, как благочестивая, так и неблагочестивая, противоречит принципам преданного служения. преданное служение означает мукти, свободу, т.е. невовлеченность в материальную деятельность, тогда как из-за благочестивых или неблагочестивых действий живое существо запутывается в материальном мире. если ум находится в плену благочестивой и неблагочестивой деятельности, о которой идет речь в ведах, оно вечно пребывает во тьме и не способно подняться на абсолютный уровень. изменить свое сознание, перейдя из гуны невежества в гуну страсти или гуны страсти в гуну благости, не значит действительно решить эту проблему. как утверждает "бхагавд-гита"(14. 26), са гунан саматитйантан брахма-бхуйайа калпате. необходимо подняться на трансцендентный уровень, а иначе невозможно выполнить миссию своей жизни.

лекция е. с. гопал кришны госвами:

итак, джада бхарата продолжает давать наставления царю рахугане о важности чистого преданного служения. как мы уже объясняли, царь рахугана был благочестивым человеком, но он нуждался в просветлении, в знании о чистом преданном служении. он был религиозным человеком, и, даже когда джаду бхарату попросили помочь, он направлялся на своем паланкине на какое-то религиозное собрание. джада бхарата в предыдущем сстихе объяснил, что чувственные наслаждения не способны принести наслаждение живому существу. и в стихах, которые начинаются с сегоднешего стиха, джада бхарата объясняет, наскольковажно освободить свой ум от влияния скверны трех гун материальной природы.
преданных не интересует сама по себе благочестивая деятельность. конечно, благочестивая деятельность гораздо лучше, чем греховная деятельность. но преданные, в основном, заинтересованы тем, чтобы действовать ради удовлетворения господа. конечно, благочестивая деятельность выше, чем неблагочестивая деятельность. но благочестие не является нашей целью, наша цель - развить любовь к богу.
вы знаете эту историю, когда кришна обратился к уддхаве. у кришны была головная боль, по крайней мере кришна говорил, что у него была головная боль. он хотел испытать своего преданного. и кришна сказал уддхаве: "я смогу избавиться от головной боли только, если я получу пыль со стоп своих преданных. отправляйся к различным моим преданным и попроси у них пыли с их стоп, чтобы я смог вылечить свою головную боль. " уддхава отправился к брахманам и объяснил, что у господа болит голова, и ему нужна пыль с их стоп, чтобы вылечить его. но брахманы отказались. они сказали: "как мы можем это сделать? если мы сделаем это, то получим очень суровое наказание - мы отправимся в ад". затем уддхава отправился к гьяни и йогам, но все они отказались. но когда уддхава обратился к гопи, они с радостью согласились дать пыль с их стоп. их не беспокоило абсолютно, что из-за этого могут быть какие-то реакции, потому что гопи беспокооились только о благе кришны. и достичь духовного уровня означает прийти к преданному служению, это то, что мы слышим каждый день на лекции по "бхагаватам". мы не интересуемся тем, чтобы различать между блаочестивой и неблагочестивой деятельностью, нас больше привлекает действовать ради удовольствия кришны. и здесь джада бхарата объясняет, что до тех пор, пока ум живого существа осквернен действием трех гун, он будет подобен неуправляемому слону. что делает неуправляемый слон, кто знает? он разрушает все. если по вашим владениям бегает неуправляемый слон, он все растопчет.
таким образом неуправляемый ум способен растоптать ваш росток преданного служения. ум остается неуправляемым до тех пор, пока он находится под влиянием трех гун, до тех пор, пока он думает, что хорошо, а что плохо. до тех пор, пока вы находитесь под влиянием трех гун, у вас сохраняется привязанность к чувственным наслаждениям. несомненно, когда вы пребываете в благости, она меньше, чем когда вы пребываете в страсти или в невеженстве. и ум, так или иначе, нужно постараться перенести за пределы даже уровня благости, до уровня чистой, т. е. неоскверненной благости. как мы видим, читая "бхагавад-гиту" и "бхагаватам", в этих писаниях очень много внимания уделяется этой теме - обузданию ума, для того, чтобы освободить ум от этой скверны. мы все знаем, что ум очень упрям, беспокоен и непостоянен. ум беспокоен, подобно маленькому ребенку, но ум гораздо более беспокоен, чем маленький ребенок. маленький непоседливый ребенок может бегать не так много и не так далеко, но непоседливый ум может убежать очень далеко, он может бегать по всей вселенной. что бы уму получить возможность путешествовать, ему нет необходимости получать визу, покупать билет или еще что-то делать. ум может путешествовать и странствовать повсюду. ум очень беспокойный, очень непоседливый. это заключение "бхагавад-гиты", арджуна говорит это: "ум очень непоседлив". затем, он также очень силен. хотя вы уже много раз слышали, что правильно, что неправильно, ум тем не менее настолько силен, что он никак не признает, что правильно, он не принимает это. и ум очень решительный и упрямый.
и что же говорит арджуна: "о кришна, похоже, что легче совладать с ветром, чем справиться с этим неконтролируемым умом. но кришна при этом не сказал: "ну ладно, не пытайся тогда контролировать свой ум. " кришна говорит: "несомненно, арджуна, очень трудно обуздать свой ум, но это возможно посредством постоянной практики и отречения. поэтому в шестой главе "бхагавад-гиты" кришна объясняет, что человек должен попытаться возвыситься с помощью своего ума, а не деградировать. нужно сделать свой ум другом в осуществлении миссии жизни, не нужно допускать того, чтобы он оставался вашим врагом. и духовная жизнь означает, быть решительным, обуздывать свой ум. рупа госвами говорит, что человек должен сдерживать различные побуждения своего тела, управлять ими, и среди этих побуждений, также ум. часто люди думают: "меня здесь оскорбляют и не уважают, я не собираюсь здесь оставаться". прахлад махарадж говорит своему отцу: "мой дорогой демонический отец, никто не может быть твоим врагом, только твой ум является твоим врагом. не думай, что вишну- твой враг. но на самом деле единственный твой враг - это ум". ум становится вашим врагом, когда он говорит, что этот человек - твой враг, а этот человек - твой друг.
это как раз прахлад махарадж объяснил, сказав, что никто не является ни твоим другом, ни твоим врагом, только твой ум является твоим врагом, в разное время называя разных людей по разному. люди женятся, вступают в брак, и в этот момент они друзья. и мужчина думает: "о, эта женщина ниспослана мне самим богом, это подарок судьбы. " и женщина тоже думает: "о, этот мужщина послан мне богом, какой замечательный. " но немного погодя оба они сражаются в суде в процессе развода, и каждый из них пытается урвать как можно больше богатств другого. и тот же самый ум, который говорил, что этот человек твой самый большой друг, теперь говорит, что это твой враг n1. и прахлад махарадж говорит, что никто не является вашим другом или врагом, только ваш ум сегодня становится вашим другом, а завтра - вашим врагом. шукадева госвами, говоря об этой теме обуздания ума , приводит очень хороший пример. он говорит, что когда коварный охотник, когда он ловит какое-то животное, он не оставляет его без присмотра, он его связывает как можно крепче, чтобы это животное не убежало. другими словами охотник не поступает так, что ловит животное, потом сажает его в какое-то место и говорит: "в общем так, посиди здесь полчаса, никуда не уходи, а я скоро приду. веди себя хорошо. " и милиция разве ловит какого-то большого преступника, матерого вора, сажает его где-то и говорит: "ты тут посиди 2 часа, никуда не уходи, сейчас пойдем еще одного поймаем и потом за тобой придем. " если они по-настоящему не хотят, чтобы вор убежал, они не будут так делать.
поэтому шри шукадева госвами говорит, что не нужно доверять уму. шукадева госвами продолжает отмечать то, что все великие мудрецы говорили о том, что не нужно дружить с умом. ум точно вас обманет, если вы с ним подружитесь. это факт, если вы подружитесь со своим умом, он точно вас обманет. и шукадева госвами приводит пример господа шивы, когда господь шива увидел форму мохини кришны и пришел в возбуждение. если вы подружитесь со своим умом, то в вашей духовной жизни возникнут большие проблемы. кришна объясняет в 7 стихе 15 главы "бхагавад-гиты", что все живые существа постоянно борятся со своими чувствами и умом. другими словами, ум и чувства всегда пытаются нас соблазнить на то, чтобы мы заняли такое положение, чтобы заботиться только о теле и ни о чем другом. часто преданные думают, что только у меня одного такая проблема с умом и чувствами, а все остальные преданные выглядят такими счастливыми, похоже у них нет таких проблем. но та проблема, с которой вы можете столкнуться сейчас, в современное время в россии, была уже давно описана шукадевой госвами ещё 5 тысяч лет назад, поэтому вы слышите об этом в "бхагаватам".

затем шукадева госвами приводит еще один замечательный пример на эту тему, это замужняя женщина, у которой есть любовник. он говорит, что иногда бывает так, что если у замужней женщины есть любовник,  то может случиться, что он придет и убьет мужа. точно также, если йог и трансценденталист не обуздывает свой ум, то этот неуправляемый ум может убить его духовную жизнь. другими словами, необузданный и неуправляемый ум может впустить таких врагов, как вожделение, жадность, гнев, и эти враги могут убить духовную жизнь, точно так же, как любовник замужней женщины может убить мужа этой женщины. в соответствии с "бхагаватам", неуправляемый ум и нецеломудренная женщина подобны. подобно тому, как неверная жена может в любой момент сделать так, чтобы убили её мужа, точно так же неуправляемый ум может позволить врагам духовной жизни убить духовную жмзнь. необузданный и неуправляемый ум впускает вожделение и подобные желания, связанные с этим. необузданный ум открывает дорогу гневу.

необузданный ум позволяет жадности оставаться в сердце и увеличиваться. жадность - один из наших самых больших врагов. нарада муни говорит, что можно удовлетворить голодного человека, человека, который хочет пить или разгневанного человека, но жадного человека невозможно никогда удовлетворить. я знаю некоторых богатых людей, особенно в индии, у них столько денег, что они могут вполне прокормить 20 своих последующих поколений, но они при этом не перестают работать и хотят получить денег все больше и больше. неуправляемый и необузданный ум делает человека безумным. иногда люди говорят: "меня охватил порыв безумия, и я убью этого человека". неуправляемый ум создает зависть и увеличивает её. зависть очень плохое качество, особенно если вы следуете духовным путем. в материальном мире все мотивируются в своей деятельности завистью. если у кого-то есть что-то, чего нет у вас, то вы начинаете завидовать ему, и он становится вашим врагом. и вы думаете о том, как я могу лишить его того, что у него есть. в "чайтанья чаритамрите" есть одна очень хорошая история, которая рассказывает о том, что нужно
освободить свое сердце от зависти. мы не должны завидовать другим вайшнавам. если какой-то преданный выполняет больше служения, например, распространяет больше книг, чем мы, то мы должны радоваться и молиться господу о том, чтобы мы так же могли увеличить свое служение. у чайтаньи махапрабху был один великий преданный, которого звали сарвабхаума бхаттачарйя, он был великаим ученым, знатоком санскрита. в одно время он был очень стойким имперсоналистом. он не верил в существование личностной формы господа.

у сарвабхаумы бхаттачарьи был зять по имени гопинатха ачарйа. гопинатха ачарйа знал, что чайтанья махапрабху - это верховная личность бога. когда господь чайтанья махапрабху пришел в храм джаганатхи и увидел божество джаганатхи, он упал без сознания в экстазе,  который охватил его. кто такой шри чайтанья махапрабху? господь чайтанья - это радха и кришна, которые соединились вместе. божество господа чайтаньи представляет и радху, и кришну. но господь шри чайтанья махапрабху явился в умонастроении шримати радхарани. поэтому, когда он пришел в храм джаганатха пури, храм господа вселенной, он упал без сознания от экстаза. дом сарвабхаумы бхаттачарьи был недалеко от храма господа джаганатхи. пару недель назад мне повезло - я мог поклониться этому святому месту, дому сарвабхаумы бхаттачарьи, когда я был в джаганатха пури. когда сарвабхаума бхаттачарья отвел господа чайтанью в свой дом, туда пришли нитьянанда, мукунда датта и все остальные преданные господа. они начали петь киртан, и тогда господь вышел из этого состояния.

сарвабхаума бхаттачарья был великим знатоком санскрита. в конце концов, он постепенно поверил в то, что господь чайтанья-это сам верховный господь. сарвабхаума бхаттачарья и его жена стали великими преданными шри чайтаньи махапрабху. у них была дочь, мужа которой звали амогха. этот амогха очень завидовал возвышенному положению чайтаньи махапрабху. он все время старался найти какие-то недостатки в чайтанье махапрабху, все время старался как-то покритиковать его. однажды, когда господь чайтанья был в пури, сарвабхаума бхаттачарья пригласил господа чайтанью в свой дом. он со своей женой приготовили очень много блюд, чтобы предложить господу чайтанье. конечно же,  господь чайтанья вел себя как отреченный человек и ел очень немного. но сарвабхаума бхаттачария и его жена из любви к господу приготовили очень много блюд. сарвабхаума бхаттачария знал, что его зять завидует чайтанье махапрабху. и он стоял у дверей дома и следил, чтобы амогха не мог заглянуть в комнату и увидеть то, что ест шри чайтанья махапрабху. как-то сарвабхаума бхаттачария ненадолго отвлекся, отошел от двери. амогха проник в комнату и увидел то, что господь чайтанья ел и сколько блюд у него было на столе. когда он увидел, сколько блюд было на столе у господа чайтаньи, он стал кричать: "вы только посмотрите на этого санньяси! он говорит, что он - санньяси, а сам так много ест. " сарвабхауме бхаттачарье пришлось прогнать амогху из дома. он и его жена очень разозлились на своего зятя. немного погодя, амогха подхватил холеру. когда чайтанья махапрабху услышал, что амогха заболел холерой и практически умирает, он пришел к амогхе и положил свою руку ему на сердце, сказав: "до тех пор, пока в твоем сердце живет зависть, господь кришна не поселится там. поэтому избався от этой зависти. " как только господь чайтанья положил свою руку на грудь амогхи, тот тут же вскочил со своей постели, стал плясать в экстазе и воспевать святые имена.

завидовать вайшнавам и другим преданным очень неблагоприятно. это большое препятствие на пути к духовной жизни. дурваса муни всегда завидовал амбариши махараджу: "почему же этому царю все оказывают столько почтения?"все жители царства очень любили амбариши махараджу. но хотя он был царем, он был постоянно поглощен служением господу. дурваса муни создал демона из своей шикхи, надеясь, что он сможет уничтожить махараджу амбариши. подобно тому, как есть история о том, что шривас тхакур проводил киртаны в своем доме. один брахман позавидовал тому, что шри чайтанья махапрабху и его спутники устраивают киртаны в доме шриваса тхакура. поэтому ночью он положил все атрибуты поклонения богине дурге у дверей шриваса тхакура. когда утром шривас тхакур открыл дверь своего дома, он увидел, что на пороге стоит бутылка вина и все другие атрибуты поклонения богине кали. тогда шривас созвал всех соседей и сказал им: "я хочу вам открыть один секрет. на самом деле, я не преданный кришны, я - преданный дурги. я очень долго от вас это скрывал, но сейчас это ясно и очевидно. вы видите все эти атрибуты поклонения. "но соседи в это не поверили. они сказали: "нет, нет, мы в это не верим. это устроил какой-то негодяй и завистник." немного погодя этот брахман заболел очень серъезной болезнью. он обратился к господу чайтанье, чтобы тот простил его, но господь отказался прощать его. в конце концов, только тогда, когда шривас тхакур простил его, он был прощен. завидовать другим и завидовать кому-то, что у него есть какие-то качества и способности, которых нет у вас , очень плохо. именно из-за этой зависти мы попали в материальный мир и ушли из духовного мира.

мы можем думать так: "этот преданный нам не нравится, отправим его в другой храм". конечно, если он создает какие-то проблемы или мешает, то другое дело. но мы не должны позволять зависти мотивировать нашу деятельность, и, влиять на неё. если вы видите, что кто-то делает что-то лучше, чем вы и у кого-то есть способности и качества, которых нет у вас, вы не должны завидовать ему, наоборот, вы должны радоваться за него и молиться кришне, чтобы вы тоже могли обрести подобные качества. шрила прабхупада обычно приводил в пример гопи. он говорил, что среди гопи существует духовная зависть. духовная зависть- это здоровое качество, здоровое чувство. когда какая-то из гопи видит, что другая гопи очень хорошо служит кришне, даже еще лучше, чем она, то тогда эта гопи пытается увеличить свое служение кришне еще больше. подобные отношения существуют между самыми возвышенными из гопи - чандравали и радхарани. но так или иначе радхарани, конечно, всегда одерживает верх в этом соревновании.

необузданный ум - это причина иллюзии. неуправляемый ум - это причина гордости. и тогда даже в духовной жизни мы начинаем гордиться. вы выходите и распространяете много книг, вы делаете очень хорошее служение, и вы думаете: "я велик, это я все сделал. я великий человек. " очень плохо, очень опасно гордиться на духовном пути. кришна уехал от гопи и отправился в двараку. почему? потому, что гопи начали гордиться, тем, что кришна постоянно с ними. и даже если преданный делает какое-то удивительное и выдающееся служение, он не должен начинать гордиться, он должен понимать, что я это делаю только по милости гуру и кришны. например, шрила прабхупада совершил такое чудо, создав исккон, который спасает миллионы людей по всему миру. шрила прабхупада всегда говорил, что ничего не сделал, и что это все по милости гуру махараджа. "единственная моя заслуга в том, что я верю в наставления моего гуру махараджа". таким образом необузданный ум порождает гордость, а управляемый, обузданный ум порождает смирение. и также необузданный ум порождает страх. все в материальном мире исполнены страха. все боятся, что с ними что-то может произойти. являетесь ли вы президентом сша или каким-нибудь могущественным диктатором - вас постоянно окружают толпы телохранителей и охранников. почему? потому, что вы боитесь, что что-то может случиться с вами. иногда, даже когда вы приходите к духовной жизни, страх нападает на вас и преследует вас снова и снова. и в чем этот страх? вы отдаете свою жизнь кришне сейчас, а кто же за вами бутет завтра присматривать, кто за вами будет заботиться в будущем? вы думаете: "делаю ли я правильно, занимаюсь ли я правильным делом?" могут быть самые разные виды страха. но мы должны верить в то, что если мы отдаем свою жизнь кришне, то как говорит кришна в "бхагавад-гите" - он гарантирует то, что будет защищать своего преданного. он говорит: "мой преданный никогда не погибнет. " таким образом необузданный ум порождает страх, а управляемый ум порождает чувство уверенности в учении кришны и в его обещания. также небузданный ум порождает иллюзию. под влиянием иллюзии мы отождествляем себя с телом , с его потребностями и с его запросами.

джада бхарата подчеркивает важность обуздания ума и освобождение его от влияния гун материальной природы. так или иначе, мы должны постоянно сосредотачивать свой ум на преданном служении господу и занимать его постоянно в преданном служении господу. в "бхакти расамрита синдху" говорится: "любым способом, так или иначе, мы должны полностью сосредоточить свой ум на кришне. " "бхакти расамрита синдху" говорит о том, что все правила и предписания, которые существуют, предназначены только для того, чтобы так или иначе человек достиг стадии, когда его ум полностью сосредоточен на кришне. в 12 главе кришна объясняет, что необходимо постоянно сосредотачивать свой ум на мыслях о нем. кришна говорит, что самый высший процесс йоги - это полностью и постоянно сосредотачивать свой ум на нём. кришна в самом начале 12 главы говорит: "арджуна, просто сосредоточь свой ум на мне, как на изначальной верховной личности и полностью погрузи свой разум в меня, и, таким образом, ты придешь ко мне, без всякого сомнения. " у меня вопрос ко всем вам: "просто ли это сделать? легко?" может быть преданным храма гаура-нитай проще это, потому что они в лесу живут. кришна говорит: "просто сосредоточь свой ум на мне, как на верховной личности бога, и без сомнения ты придешь ко мне. " но кришна знает, что это не так просто. поэтому в 9 стихе 12 главы он говорит: "если ты не можешь полностью сосредоточить свой ум на мне, тогда ты должен практиковать следование регулирующим принципам бхакти-йоги. "почему кришна говорит: "следуй регулирующим принципам бхакти-йоги"? он объясняет это так: "если ты будешь следовать этим регулирующим принципам бхакти-йоги, то тогда ты разовьешь в себе желание достичь меня". в настоящий момент у нас нет желания достичь кришны, наши желания очень и очень ограничены. даже если мы получаем инициацию, не важно. инициация еще не гарантирует то, что наши желания очищаютя. у нас, таким образом, очень маленькое желание. некоторое желание у нас есть, конечно, иначе бы мы здесь не были. но природа преданных такова, что даже если у него есть небольшое желание прийти к кришне, он думает, что в действительности у него нет никакого желания.  преданный всегда думает, что у него нет ни капли любви к богу. таким образом у нас нет желания достичь кришну. но кришна говорит:  "если вы не можете постоянно думать обо мне, постоянно сосредотачивать все свое внимание на мне, тогда следуя регулирующим принципам бхакти-йоги, вы разовьете в себе желание прийти ко мне".

поэтому очень рекомендуется следовать этим регулирующим принципам бхакти-йоги. это означает, что нужно приходить на мангала арати, на гурупуджу, на лекцию по "бхагаватам", повторять свои круги каждый день, следовать 4 регулирующим принципам. если мы делаем все это и вдобавок ко всему этому еще занимаемся практическим преданным служением, то как говорит кришна, мы сможем думать о нем, мы сможем развить желание служить ему, развить свою привязанность к нему и прийти к нему. мы можем развить желание достичь кришны, воспользовавшись этим лекарством, которое есть в нашем распоряжении. каким образом можно стать дорогим кришне? я уверен, что все вы хотите стать дорогими кришне. кришна объясняет это в 12 главе "бхагавад-гиты": "тот, кто независтлив, но добрый друг всем живым существам. . . ". когда мы говорили о джаде бхарате, мы говорили о том, что он был настолько осторожен, что не хотел даже наступать на муравьев. сухридах сарва дехинам - преданный является другом всех живых существ. затем кришна говорит: "тот, кто не считает себя владельцем чего бы то ни было. . . " в материальном мире, в материальной жизни каждый считает себя владельцем. все думают: "я сам, своим потом заработал эти деньги, поэтому они должны принадлежать мне, я должен их потратить для своего удовольствия". но преданный постоянно думает, что кришна является владельцем всего, все принадлежит кришне. но не думайте по-индийски, что кришна владелец. этот индийский образ мыслей, что кришна владелец таков: "да, кришна владелец, но он хочет, чтобы я на время тоже стал владельцем. все, что принадлежит мне - это всё кришны, но пока , на время, он дал мне попользоваться этим.

затем следующее качество - это свобода от ложного эго. подлинное эго заключается в том, что вы служите богу, но под влиянием ложного эго вы служите своему телу, уму и чувствам. затем, тот кто сохраняет равновесие и в счастье, и в несчастье. можно сохранять равновесие в счастье и в несчастье, только, если ваш ум под контролем. потому, что как мы говорили раньше, только неуправляемый ум заставляет вас чувствовать себя счастливым или несчастным. затем следующее качество - тот, кто всегда удовлетворен. преданный всегда удовлетворен, в любой ситуации. если преданному приходится тяжело бороться за кришну, то он думает: "это желание господа, чтобы я так боролся за него, чего бояться". мы забываем то, что бороться за кришну - это привелегия. шрила прабхупада говорил: " я хочу постоянно продолжать служить кришне, я хочу умереть, сражаясь за кришну, как это сделал арджуна". однажды шрила прабхупада был со своими учениками, и в то время его здоровье было не самое лучшее. ученики предложили прабхупаде, чтобы он отправился на ферму и свел к минимуму путешестваия и проповедь, чтобы он отдохнул. прабхупада посмотрел на них и сказал: "не отнимайте у меня привилегию сражаться за кришну. " если вам приходится бороться, утверждая сознание кришны, если вам приходится бороться за поддержание храма, если вам приходится бороться, распространяя книги или выполняя свое служение, вы не должны отчаиваться. вы должны понимать, что это желание господа, чтобы вы боролись, выполняя служение ему.  понимая, что это желание господа, преданный с радостью делает это, он не делает это с ворчанием. вы всегда должны помнить о том, что бороться за кришну - это привелегия, которая дается только самым удачливым душам. если вам приходится бороться для кришны, то не жалуйтесь, не сетуйте на судьбу, но будьте удовлетворены. затем, другое качество тех, кто занимается преданным служением кришне: решимость. не нужно принимать преданное служение как бы на половину: я буду служить только до тех пор, пока я а буду получать то, что я хочу. если я не буду получать то, что я хочу, то я уйду.

затем кришна говорит, что ему дорог тот, чей ум и разум полностью согласны с ним, т. е. хотят служить только ему. таким образом, если у вас есть эти вышеперечисленные качества, то вы сможете стать дорогим для кришны. цель всех этих лекций и общения с преданными заключается в том, чтобы привести нас на тот уровень, когда мы захотим стать дорогими для кришны. из майа даса мы должны превратиться в кришна даса, из майа даси мы должны превратиться в кришна даси. это возможно, если мы воспользуемся этим лекарством. вывод таков, что мы должны сделать ум своим другом в достижении цели жизни. нас не привлекают благочестивые поступки и, естественно, греховные поступки также не привлекают нас. потому, что благочестивая деятельность также запутает нас. эта благочестивая деятельность может привести нас на высшие райские планеты. но как я объяснял раньше, вам придется вернуться на землю. наш подход следующий: я буду делать то, что хорошо для кришны.

критерий нашей деятельности таков: буду ли я прогрессировать, делая что-то, или я буду деградировать. мы должны оставаться на трансцендентном уровне. ум трудно обуздать, но это возможно. если вы будете прилагать усилия, то кришна ответит вам взаимностью. но не становитесь притворщиками. кришна говорит в "бхагавад-гите": "не будь обманщиком. " помните эту историю о брахмане и проститутке, которую я рассказывал? вы знаете эту историю? брахман и проститутка жили друг напротив друга. проститутка все время сожалела о том, что ей приходится заниматься таким греховным делом. а в доме напротив жил брахман, и он постоянно делал вид, что изучает писания, но в уме он постоянно размышлял о сексуальной жизни этой проститутки. он постоянно думал об этом и смотрел, кто там к ней приходит, и т. д. проститутка же все время сожалела о своей грешной профессии и постоянно думала: "вот хорошо бы родиться брахманом и изучать писания, как тот брахман напротив. однажды случился пожар, и в этом пожаре погибли и проститутка, и брахман. и ямадуты пришли к брахману, чтобы забрать его в ад. брахман узнал ямадутов, потому что хорошо знал писания. он сказал: "почему вы пришли ко мне? вы должны были прийти к проститутке. это она грешила все время. " ямадуты объяснили тогда брахману, что, не смотря на то, что она грешила, она думала о том, как постоянно служить господу, а ты несмотря на то, что постоянно делал вид,  что читаешь писания, в действительности же думал о половой жизни этой проститутки. шрила прабхупада рассказывал эту историю, говоря о том, что мы не должны становиться обманщиками в духовной жизни. мы должны стараться привести свой ум под контроль. кришна настолько добр и милостив, что, если вы находитесь в таком положении, когда вы не можете выполнять физическое служение, вы можете служить в уме. в "нектаре преданности" можно прочитать очень древнюю историю из пуран. знаете эту историю?

это история об одном очень бедном брахмане, который пришел послушать, то, что говорил один святой. брахман услышал то же самое, что мы вам только что сказали: если вы не можете служить господу телом, вы можете служить ему умом. он был бедным брахманом, брахманы обычно бедны. но не бойтесь становиться брахманом, не думайте: "я хочу быть богатым, лучше брахманом не становиться. " богатство брахмана - это его полная зависимость от кришны. итак, этот брахман в своей медитации установил в своем доме алтарь с божествами. он построил с своем уме алтарь из золота и серебра и установил божества радхи-кришны. каждый день в своем уме он приносил воду из святых рек ганги, ямуны и сарасвати и др.  и омывал ею божества. каждый день он подносил господу разные вкусные блюда:  расагулы. самосы, сладкий рис. он подносил это господу 6 раз в день. в наших храмах, где мы следуем полному стандарту, мы делаем подношение господу 6 раз в день, т. е. делаем полное подношение господу. в джаганатха пури подношения совершаются 56 раз в день. господь джаганатха в джаганатха пури ест 56 раз в день. а в наших храмах исккон, где полный стандарт поклонения, господь ест 6 раз в день. этот брахман сам лично готовил по 6 раз в день очень роскошные, большие подношения. и этот брахман с большой точностью проводил такое поклонение в течении многих и многих лет. однажды, когда господь был на вайкунтхе вместе с богиней лакшми, он неожиданно заулыбался. богиня лакшми спросила: "почему ты улыбаешься?" господь ответил: "я скажу тебе попозже. " господь послал гаруду, чтобы принести этого брахмана к себе. почему? этот брахман добился очень высокого уровня поклонения в уме. однажды этот брахман спал и увидел сон, как он предлагает господу сладкий рис. когда сладкий рис варят, его оставляют остыть, и тогда он становится особенно вкусным. брахману только снилось, что он помещает свой палец в сладкий рис, чтобы попробовать, насколько он остыл. но в действительности, он обжег свой палец реально. когда он очнулся ото сна. он удивился: " как же так? я только представлял, что пробую сладкий рис, но обжег свой палец наяву. "суть в том, что если вы находитесь в такой ситуации, что не можете на физическом плане служить господу, вы можете служить ему в уме. но если вы способны делать что-то физически, то вы не должны просто довольствоваться служением в уме. не говорите так: "я вчера распространил тысячу книг". бухгалтер спросит у вас: "ну хорошо, а где же деньги?" и вы тогда скажете:  "это все произошло в уме, это было не наяву". прабхупада всегда спрашивал людей, которые приходили к нему: "повторяете ли вы харе кришна?" и один человек сказал: "да, да свамиджи, я постоянно повторяю мантру, но я повторяю в уме". в индии все говорят: "я всегда повторяю, но повторяю в уме". шрила прабхупада спросил этого человека: "а когда вы голодны, вы едите в уме или на самом деле?". и тот ответил: "ну, я ем так, на самом деле. " и потом прабхупада сказал: "повторять нужно тоже по-настоящему". пока тело позволяет,  мы должны делать какое-то служение на физическом уровне. но если вы оказываетесь в каком-то положении, когда вы не можете делать физическое служение, тогда служите хотя бы в уме. думайте постоянно в уме, как служить господу. если подвести итог, джада бхарата говорит, что если ум не обуздан, он подобен неуправляемому слону. неуправляемый слон может все испортить .

если бы сюда сейчас зашел такой неуправляемый слон, то вы бы все разбежались в разные стороны. поэтому не позволяйте своему уму быть таким неуправляемым слоном, обуздывайте его. как говорит кришна, с помощью постоянной практики это возможно. в чем же заключается эта практика? в повторении 16 кругов внимательно, в чтении и слушании писаний, следовании садхана-бхакти, занятии практическим преданным служением. и это все, больше нет ничего. и тогда ваш ум станет вашим смиренным слугой. ум всегда будет говорить: "ну, что там дальше делать, что еще делать?" так что попробуйте англичане говорят: "пытайся, пытайся, и в конце концов тебе удастся. " бог помогает тем, кто помогает сам себе. так что прилагайте усилия, и кришна из сердца ответит вам. 
харе кришна. 

вопрос: обычно, если кто-то находится под влиянием гуны благости, мы знаем, что его ум спокоен и под контролем. но из этого стиха мы видим, что и в этой ситуации он неуправляем. как же это понять?
ответ: в соответствии с этим стихом и в соответствии с "бхагавад-гитой" даже, если человек находится в гуне благости, у него остаются материальные желания. кришна объясняет в главе о тех гунах материальной природы, что до тех пор, пока вы находитесь под влиянием гун, среди гун всегда идет брьба за превосходство. иногда берет верх невежество, иногда страсть, а иногда - благость. хотя благость выше, чем другие гуны, но это еще не высший уровень.

вопрос: как можно повторять мантру одновременно и в уме, и вслух?
ответ: когда вы повторяете мантру, вы должны повторять её вслух. те, кто говорят, что повторяют в уме, они не повторяют её вслух. когда вы повторяете харе кришна мантру, ваш ум будет также автоматически слышать кришну, он увидит кришну, увидит его форму, игры. вы понимаете?

вопрос: в "бхагавад-гите" говорится, что если человек действует в гуне благости, то он трансцендентен к другим гунам природы. как это понять, что с одной стороны он в благости, а с другой - трансцендентен?
ответ: как "бхагавад-гита" говорит, гуна благости, несомненно, выше, чем остальные две гуны. но кришна говорит в "бхагавад-гите", что человек должен достичь трансцендентного уровня и выполнить цель жизни. мы не осуждаем благость, мы должны понять, что "бхагаватам" дает нам самый высший уровень, к которому мы должны стремиться. "бхагаватам" обучает нас тому, каким образом мы можем развить в себе чистую беспримесную любовь к богу. и это возможно только тогда, когда вы достигаете уровня чистой благости.

вопрос: не могли бы вы объяснить отношения между господом чайтанйей и господом нитьянандой. 
ответ: господь нитьянанда - это инкарнация господа баларамы, господь чаитанйа - это воплощение верховной личности бога. как нароттама дас тхакур говорит, они оба явились, как солнце и луна. господа чайтанйу сравнивают с тысячью солнц, а господа нитьянанду - с тысячью лун. они явились для того, чтобы спасти падших людей кали-йуги.

вопрос: мы следуем процессу сознания кришны и достигаем в какой-то момент гуны благости, и следующие процессу карма-канды, тоже достигают гуны благости, т. е. кажется, что оба эти пути в какой-то момент ведут к одной цели. но в то же время для преданных путь карма-канды не рекомендуется. не могли бы вы объяснить этот момент?
ответ: есть разница между благостью и чистой благостью. благость сопровождается до некоторой степени гордостью и чувственными наслаждениями. если вы пребываете в благости, то нет гарантии, что вы всегда будете пребывать в благости, потому, что разные гуны борятся друг с другом за превосходство.  иногда одерживает верх благость, иногда страсть берет верх, а иногда побеждает невежество. мы видим, что благочестивые люди проводят пуджи и все делают правильно, но у них может быть очень много привязанностей. так что есть разница между благостью и чистой благостью, есть разница между саттвой и шуддха саттвой.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/ Сайт посвященный Шриле Гопал Кришне Госвами Махараджу (на русском)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ПИСЬМО УЧЕНИКАМ (2003) 

19.07.2003

Дорогие ученики, 
Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Прежде всего я хочу поблагодарить Сулочану и его жену Лакшми-рупу за выпуск этого журнала на благо всех учеников. Истинное желание каждого духовного учителя – увидеть, как его ученики духовно прогрессируют. Кто-то из вас может быть брахмачари, брахмачарини или грихастхами. Кто-то проповедует постоянно, кто-то ходит на работу, кто-то учится или занимается бизнесом. У нас лишь одна цель – совершать преданное служение.  Преданное служение – это наше главное занятие, и потому мы должны построить нашу жизнь так, чтобы  всегда оставаться в преданном служении. Успех преданного служения основан на шраванам-киртанам и вишну-смаранам.

Святое имя Господа сладко как сахарный леденец. Но из-за авидьи мы не можем оценить духовные качества святого имени. Тем не менее, если мы будем всегда воспевать внимательно, болезнь авидьи будет излечена, и мы обретем способность насладиться сладостью святого имени. И потому внимательно воспевайте свои круги и никогда не прекращайте воспевание. Также регулярно читайте и следуйте строгой садхане. Господь Чайтанья хотел, чтобы мы проповедовали от дома к дому по всему миру. Господь Чайтанья самое милостивое воплощение Господа из всех, когда-либо приходивших на землю.   Я буду очень благодарен, если вы будете заниматься проповедью. Мы все должны стать инструментами ИСККОНа в распространении послания Господа Чайтаньи. Пожалуйста, проповедуйте как можно больше, а также участвуйте в проповеднической программе Намахатта там, где вы живете или работаете. Те из вас, кто живет вне храма, должны приходить в ближайший храм по крайней мере раз в неделю и должны заниматься практическим служением. Прабхупада говорил, что избавиться от болезни чувственного наслаждения можно с помощью лекарств и диеты. Лекарством является слушание и воспевание, а диетой – служение. Я надеюсь, это письмо  застанет вас в хорошем духовном сознании. Пожалуйста, продолжайте заниматься служением с энтузиазмом, и сохраняйте решимость на духовном пути.     

Ваш вечный доброжелатель в служении Шриле Прабхупаде,
Гопал Кришна Госвами

----------


## Aniruddha das

Послание ученикам (1996) 

Дорогие ученики!
Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде, основателю-ачарье Международного Общества Сознания Кришны и издательства ББТ! 

Я надеюсь, что все вы продолжаете духовно прогрессировать. 
Целью прихода в движение сознание Кришны является обретение способности совершать чистое преданное служение Верховной Личности Бога. Шримад Бхагаватам говорит об этом следующее (1.2.6):

са ваи пумсам паро дхармо
йато бхактир адхокшадже
ахаитуки апратихата
йайатма супрасидати

«Высшим занятием (дхармой) для всех людей является деятельность, с помощью которой они могут прийти к любовному преданному служению трансцендентному Господу. Чтобы полностью удовлетворить душу, такое преданное служение должно быть бескорыстным и непрерывным». 




Этот стих однозначно утверждает, что до тех пор, пока мы не научимся совершать преданное служение бескорыстно и непрерывно, душа не сможет быть удовлетворена. Но мы сможем подняться до этого уровня лишь в том случае, если будем со всей серьезностью следовать по пути садхана-бхакти. Я хочу обратиться к каждому из вас с просьбой оставаться твердым на этом пути. Преданные, живущие в храме, должны обязательно посещать мангала арати, Гуру-пуджу Шриле Прабхупаде, лекции по Шримад Бхаватам, а также взять за правило повторять свои круги как минимум один час в алтарной комнате. Конечно, лучше всего повторять все круги в алтарной комнате. Посещение лекций по Шримад Бхагаватам также очень важно для всех преданных. Я заметил, что многие преданные склонны не придавать особого значения лекциям по Бхагаватам. Зачастую они посещают лекции лишь в том случае, когда их дает кто-то из санньяси или их гуру. Такое отношение очень опасно. Неважно кто лектор, лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам должны посещать все. В Бхагаватам говорится (1.2.18)

нашта-прайешва абхадрешу
нитйам бхагавата-севайа
бхагаватй уттама-шлоке
бхактир бхавати шаиштики

«Благодаря регулярному посещению лекций по «Бхагаватам» и служению чистому преданному все, что вызывает тревогу в сердце, почти полностью  уничтожается, и тогда любовное служение Верховному Господу, воспеваемому в трансцендентных песнях, становится необратимым». 

Духовный учитель очень доволен, видя, как ученик духовно прогрессирует. Но когда духовный учитель видит, что ученик не развивает привязанности к шраванам и киртанам, он испытывает сильную боль.  

Те из вас, кто является грихастхой, живет дома, занимается бизнесом или чем-то другим, должны организовать свою жизнь так, чтобы суметь каждый день проводить дома утреннюю программу. Если вы не можете проводить мангала арати в 4:30, тогда проводите в 5:00 или в 5:30. Но не позже шести часов. Если вы не можете читать Бхагаватам 45 минут, тогда читайте хотя бы 15 минут перед работой. Вы должны читать Шримад Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гиту каждый день. Эти книги мудрости дадут нам силу, благодаря которой наш разум способен стать достаточно острым, чтобы разрубить анартхи.  
Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур в Амная-сутре, говорит о четырех типах несчастий или анартх:

майамугхасйа дживасйа
джнейо нартхас чатур видхах
хрддаурбалйам чапарадхо
шат-тршна таттва-вибхарамах

«Живое существо привязывается к майе, которая включает в себя четыре анартхи: хрдайа-дурбалйа – слабость сердца, апарадха – все виды оскорблений, асат-тришна – все виды материальных желаний и таттва вибхрама – иллюзия относительно духовного знания».

Далее Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что материальные желания в свою очередь делятся на четыре типа:

Айхикешвайшана пара-
Трикешу чайсана шубха
Бхукт-ванча мумукша ча
Хи асат-тршнас чатур-видхах

«Желание материальных объектов, желание райских наслаждений, желание мистических совершенств и желание освобождения. Таковы четыре вида материальных желаний». 

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, объясняя процесс преданного служения Санатане Госвами, подчеркивал важность освобождения от вайшнава апарадх. Каждое утро во всех наших храмах мы перечисляем десять оскорблений, которые можно совершить при воспевании Святого Имени. Порой преданные считают, что перечислять эти оскорбления нужно лишь для обучения новых бхакт. Однако каждому преданному во время воспевания Святого Имени следует прилагать усилия, чтобы избежать совершения  этих десяти оскорблений. 
По мере очищения от грязи сок сахарного тростника становится все слаще и слаще, подобным же образом вкус к воспеванию святого имени возрастает, когда мы прилагаем усилия, стараемся быть внимательными и избегаем оскорблений. 
Чтобы перевести ведические писания на английский язык, Шриле Прабхупаде приходилось очень тяжело трудиться. Даже когда ему советовали отдохнуть, Шрила Прабхупада все равно продолжал переводить. В своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада дал нам развернутые комментарии, включающие в себя основные идеи из комментариев предыдущих ачарьев, он делал это затем, чтобы мы смогли лучше понять значение ведических текстов. 
Мы можем выразить свою благодарность Шриле Прабхупаде, изучая и распространяя его книги. В этот 1996 год мы отмечаем столетие Шрилы Прабхупады, и потому мы должны приложить еще больше усилий, чтобы распространить бесконечную славу Шрилы Прабхупады. 
Неоспоримым фактом является то, что человек, который лишь один раз соприкоснулся с книгами  Шрилы Прабхупады, испытывает восхищение его чистотой и способностью научного изложения. Шрила Прабхупада не был одним из индийцев, он не был очередным индийским садху. Он был особым посланником Верховной Личности Бога, наделенным особой миссией – помочь воплотить в жизнь предсказание Чайтаньи Махапрабху о том, что святое имя придет в каждую деревню и в каждый город.  
Поэтому давайте неустанно трудится, чтобы реализовать все проекты, определенные ДжиБиСи по случаю столетия со дня явления Шрилы Прабхупады. У нас у всех есть лишь один шанс в этой жизни сделать что-либо значительное в столетнюю годовщину явления Шрилы Прабхупады. Поэтому со всем вниманием мы должны постоянно слушать, прославлять, памятовать и поклоняться Верховной Личности Бога, а также Его уполномоченному представителю – Шриле Прабхупаде. Если мы будем совершать это, то лиана преданного служения принесет свой плод.   

Ваш вечный доброжелатель в служении Шриле Прабхупаде,
Гопал Кришна Госвами

----------


## Aniruddha das

Письма Шрилы Прабхупады Шриле Гопал Кришне Госвами

лондон,
26 ноября 1969 г.

мой дорогой гопала кришна!

пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. получил твое письмо от 22 ноября 1969 г. я получил чек на $15, подписанный рактакой брахмачари, пожалуйста, передай ему мою признательность. по поводу твоего канадского гражданства, я согласен, поскольку качество твоей работы в компании «пепси-кола», очень хорошее, и твои руководители по достоинству оценивают твою деятельность. постепенно ты можешь достичь высот на этом поприще. насколько я знаю, деятельность пепси-колы в индии не очень удачна, а иначе я попросил бы тебя переехать в индию и работать там.



по поводу твоей женитьбы, мое мнение известно: если что-то может на всю жизнь оставаться брахмачари, не подвергаясь половым искушениям либо претерпевая их, то ему нет смысла жениться и принимать на себя дополнительные обязанности. но если ум человека беспокоят такого рода желания, он должен жениться. поэтому каждый должен сам выбрать: вступать ему в брак или нет. однако фактом является и то, что если человек активно занят служением кришне, сексуальные потребности не доставляют беспокойств. но тебе необходимо работать вне храма с кармическими и другими типами людей, поэтому если у тебя будет верная жена, помогающая во всем, это будет хорошо.



другой трудностью является то, что современная цивилизация пропитана духом независимости. девушки уже не обладают смирением и покорностью своим супругам. тебе также придется столкнуться с этими проявлениями у своей будущей жены. согласно нашей ведической традиции, ссоры между супругами не принимаются всерьез. современная мораль допускает даже разводы, неважно, по инициативе мужа или жены. это не очень-то хорошо. однако ссоры неизбежны у молодых супругов. итак, обдумай все хорошенько и принимай решение самостоятельно. если ты вступишь в семейную жизнь, я не буду возражать, поскольку у меня есть так много семейных пар, которые мирно живут. если ты женишься на канадке, то сразу же получишь канадское гражданство. таков закон в сша, не знаю, действует ли такой же в канаде.

земля в майапуре не может стоить 2000 долларов, ей красная цена 1200, как было мне предложено. поэтому не обсуждай с ачьютанандой цену. когда мы все купим, я дам тебе знать. та статья, которую ты прислал, похоже, написана в лондоне. спасибо тебе большое, что ты все собираешь. с этим письмом отсылаю статью, переведенную одной девушкой, моникой винкуп, из нашего гавайского храма. я не знаю французского языка, поэтому не смог проверить, все ли там правильно. пожалуйста, проверь сам, и если все нормально, то публикуй. то, что французское издание «окб» быстро раскупается, - очень хорошая новость. если мы сможем, как ты говоришь, продать 2000 штук, то давай напечатаем следующий тираж в 5000 экземпляров на нашем станке в бостоне. тираж будет стоить дешевле. тебе достаточно послать им гранки, по которым они напечатают и вернут тебе обратно. напиши письмо адвайте дасу адхикари на бостонский адрес. 

пожалуйста, передай мои благословения всем остальным. надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

твой вечный доброжелатель,
а.ч. бхактиведанта свами

лондон,
16 ноября 1969 г.

мой дорогой гопала кришна!

пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. спасибо тебе большое за письмо от 11 ноября 1969 г. и за французское издание «обратно к богу». кришна постепенно дает тебе все больше и больше силы служить ему. как борец, тренируясь со своими друзьями, обретает силу и крепость тела, так и сознание кришны – чем больше ты служишь кришне, тем больше получаешь силы, чтобы еще больше служить ему. пожалуйста, запомни этот ценный совет и ты найдешь его очень практичным на пути своего прогресса. это французское издание очень красиво напечатано. даже если наше усилие не всегда успешно, но из-за того, что оно сделано для кришны, по своей природе это принесет благо. мы не должны обращать внимания на какие-то материальные предрассудки.

джанардана виделся со мной две недели назад, и он очень хочет что-то делать в париже, поэтому переписывайся с ним. я очень рад был узнать, что яшоданандана указан в качестве редактора, пожалуйста, поощряй и дальше этого славного юношу.

спасибо за этот платок, я буду использовать его в качестве украшения в одежде. относительно майапурского центра, уже почти очевидно, что нам нужен там храм. очень скоро мы прикупим часть земли, поэтому когда ты вернешься в индию, ты возглавишь строительство грандиозного храма.

твой вечный доброжелатель,
а.ч. бхактиведанта свами 

p.s. я получил банковскую выписку о твоем пожертвовании в книжный фонд и очень тебя благодарю за это.

8 ноября 1969 г. 

лондон,
8 ноября 1969 г.

мой дорогой гопала кришна!

пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. благодарю тебя за письмо от 19 октября 1969 г. и также вчера я получил от тебя платок, который я буду с удовольствием надевать, когда буду выступать на некоторых собраниях. пожалуйста, пришли мне несколько новых экземпляров «окб» на французском. если ты сможешь напечатать их в хорошем качестве в какой-либо типографии и за приемлемую цену, это будет великолепно. но в любом случае этот журнал должен выходить регулярно. адрес французских преданных: суридас адхикари, 2 плейс де ла чапель, париж, 18, франция. адрес джанарданы: 6 ру мишелье, 94, фонтеней соу-бу, франция.

пожалуйста, передай мои благословения всем остальным. надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

твой вечный доброжелатель,
а.ч. бхактиведанта свами

 1 октября 1969 г. 

титтенхерст,
1 октября 1969 г.

мой дорогой гопала кришна,

пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. спасибо за письмо от 25 сентября 1969 г. жаль, что дойал-нитай временно оставил наше общество, поэтому если в его отсутствие ты возглавишь  французское издание «обратно к богу», это будет здорово. но трудность в том, что журнал должен выходить регулярно, каждый месяц.

сейчас некоторые преданные поехали в париж. там еще ничего не налажено, и они постараются организовать издание журнала на французском языке, как мы делаем с немецким изданием в гамбурге. но пока все не наладится, тебе придется издавать журнал в монреале. джанардана не приехал в лондон увидеться со мной. я даже не знаю, отправился ли он в париж, поскольку не получил от него никакого письма.

пожалуйста, передай мои благословения всем остальным. надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

твой вечный доброжелатель,
а.ч. бхактиведанта свами

 9 сентября 1969 г. 

гамбург,
9 сентября 1969 г.

мой дорогой гопала кришна!

пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. получил твое письмо от 3-го сентября 1969 г. и чек на $55, и сегодня же пришла посылка от тебя, где я обнаружил свитер, шарф, носки и благовония. спасибо тебе большое за эти чудесные подарки и также за твою заботу. твоя статья на день вьясапуджи в брошюре по этому поводу была прочитана вслух, и каждому она понравилась. я уезжаю в лондонский храм в этот четверг и, скорее всего, затем к ноябрю вернусь в сша. возможно, мы там встретимся.

надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

твой вечный доброжелатель,
а.ч. бхактиведанта свами

----------


## Aniruddha das

Письма Шрилы Прабхупады Шриле Гопал Кришне Госвами 2

Гамбург,
3 сентября 1969 г.

Мой дорогой Гопала Кришна дас!

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Спасибо большое за письмо от 30 августа 1969 г. с вложенным чеком на 100 канадских долларов. Другого чека на 55 долларов для моего изательского фонда я не обнаружил. Думаю, что ты выслал его отдельным письмом. Если же ты его еще не выслал, то можешь деньги положить на счет в филиале «Ширбрук и Эйлмер» Канадского коммерческого Империал-банка на имя А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами. Номер счета ты можешь узнать у служащего банка, внести депозит и отправить мне квитанцию.



Мне очень понравилось то место в твоем письме, где ты пишешь: «я предпочитал жить в невежестве и тьме, думая, что знаю, как прийти к Богу». Современное образование не учит каждого думать о Боге, поэтому каждый человек думает о Боге, как ему взбредет в голову. И в результате люди превращаются в безбожников-атеистов. Ведический путь понимания Бога состоит в том, чтобы приблизиться к истинному духовному Учителю и познавать науку о Боге от него.



Даже Господь Кришна, Господь Чайтанья, что уж говорит об остальных ачарьях – все они принимали духовного учителя, даже если некоторые из них сами были воплощениями Бога. Ведический путь получения знания называется авароха, противоположный ароха, что означает «познавать Бога своими собственными усилиями», а авароха – «познавать Бога через ученическую преемственность». Поэтому в Ведических наставлениях мы находим совет, что человек должен обратиться к истинному (bona fide) духовному учителю, чтобы познать трансцендентный обьект.

Благодарю тебя за твою стойкую решимость следовать моим наставлениям всю свою жизнь. Это очень вдохновляет. По поводу одежды, я уже писал тебе, что можешь одеваться так, как считаешь нужным, чтобы контактировать с публикой, одежда в сознании Кришны вещь второстепенная. Более важно твое сознание внутри. Я санньяси, однако если понадобится в моей деятельности одеться, словно истый джентельмен, я без колебаний приму это.

Ачьютананда прабху переписывается с Гаргамуни, и я уже сделал один пробный заказ в индийскую компанию «Бина мьюзикал инструментс», от которой ты прислал мне каталог. Не думаю, что вашему монреальскому центру нужно много музыкальных инструментов, поэтому ты можешь не отсылать отдельный заказ.

Относительно Мурти, тебе следует подготовить красивый алтарь и трон. Лос-Анджелесский храм сделал все чудесно, и я отсылаю тебе фотографии их оформления. Итак, твоим заданием сейчас будет сделать алтарь и трон, и, как только они будут готовы, мы получим Божеств и, возможно, я сам приеду и установлю Их. Когда Божества установлены в храме, ты должен будешь лично заботиться о Них. Поклонение Божествам постороено на регулярной основе, тебе также надо очень строго следовать регулирующим принципам. Очень рад был услышать, что в Монреале достаточно много инициированных учеников, поэтому я набросаю для вас программу поклонения Божествам Радха-Кришны.

По поводу «Сциндии навигейшн», переписка не принесла результата из-за того, что необходимо было кому-то из вас лично прийти к Шримати Сумати Морарджи, а не вести бесплодную переписку с клерками и секретарями. Необходимо помнить, что природой обусловленного человека является зависть. По поводу твоей переписки с лидерами в Индии, не уверен, что это приведет к каким-то результатам, поскольку лично я не верю в них, но если ты решишь начать с ними переписку, я не возражаю. Но мое личное мнение не такое обнадеживающее.

Благодарю тебя за твое смиренное умонастроение. Как говорится в Библии, Бог помогает кротким и смиренным, так и вайшнавы, как учил Господь Чайтанья, должны стать  смиреннее травинки и терпеливее дерева. Только таким образом человек может прогрессировать в сознании Кришны.


Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

Лос-Анджелес,
31 июля 1969 г.

Мой дорогой Гопала Кришна!

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Получил твое письмо от 26 июля 1969 г. Относительно твоего места проживания в Индии, ты можешь работать в любом большом городе, как Бомбей или Дели, поскольку иначе ты не сможешь найти себе хорошую работу. Калькутта также – большой индустриальный центр, и если ты переберешься туда, то тебе легче будет наблюдать за Майапурским проектом. Но ты сам выбирай, где тебе удобно: Бомбей, Калькутта или Дели, без разницы.

По поводу одежды, ты должен одеваться согласно обстоятельствам, ведь сознание Кришны не зависит от одежды. Это сознание. Если ты будешь носить деловой костюм, который произведет хорошее впечатление на твоих клиентов, это совершенно нормально. Поскольку ты получаешь диплом МБА университета МакГилла, то должен приложить к этому максимум усилий. В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит, что любая деятельность, и предписанная в Ведах, и обычная мирская, если направлена на удовлетворение Кришны, считается преданным служением. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Сута Госвами также говорит, что высшим совершенством деятельности является удовлетворение Господа. Нашей целью должно быть то, как удовлетворить Кришну. Есть одна пословица: цель оправдывает средства. Итак, мой совет: держи Кришну всегда в поле зрения и принимай все необходимое для внешней деятельности. Я очень рад, что ты советуешься со мной в таких вещах. Это очень хорошая привычка. Пожалуйста, всегда спрашивай меня перед тем, как что-то сделать, а я буду помогать тебе изо всех своих сил.

По поводу распространения журнала «Обратно к Богу» и моих статей, я приветствую создание тобой отдельной компании, которая будет филиалом нашего Общества, хотя мы не будем вмешиваться в дела твоей компании. Твой бизнес будет считаться и моим бизнесом, поэтому все обдумай тщательно, и все получится. Относительно поставок из Бомбея я все еще ожидаю ответа от твоего отца, который придет, наверное, очень скоро. На прошлой неделе я был в Сан-Франциско на церемонии Ратха-ятры, все прошло очень успешно.

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

 11 июля 1969 г. 

Лос-Анджелес,
11 июля 1969 г.

Мой дорогой Гопала Кришна!

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Получил твое письмо от 4 июля 1969 г вместе с чеком на $50 и очень тебе благодарен. Очень рад, что твой отец согласился чем-то помочь нашему Движению сознания Кришны, и ожидаю его ответа с нетерпением. Когда ты поедешь в Индию (помнишь, ты спрашивал меня о служении там?),  и если у тебя есть склонность построить храм где-нибудь в Индии, то я попрошу тебя соорудить храм в месте рождения Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Мой ученик Ачьютананда уже находится там, подыскивая подходящее место для американского дома для преданных сознания Кришны. Поэтому если ты свяжешься с ним по прибытии и станешь помогать ему, это будет великим успехом. Он там совсем один, а с тобой вас уже будет двое, и к вам позднее присоединятся еще двое американских учеников, поэтому вы все сместе сможете построить удобный центр для иностранных студентов, которые будут приезжать в паломничество в место рождения Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Думаю, что если вы начнете стройку, другие американцы приедут туда и помогут со средствами на возведение храма. Поэтому поразмысли над этим проектом, который будет подспорьем в твоей деятельности в Индии.

В Монреале храмом управляет Джайапатака, и я надеюсь, что ты также с ним сотрудничаешь. Похоже, дела там идут хорошо. Я вложил письмо для него, передай его, пожалуйста, лично.

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

Нью-Вриндаван,
21 июня 1969 г.

Мой дорогой Гопала Кришна!

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Получил два твоих письма от 7 и 16 июня 1969 г. и внимательно их прочел. Также получил твои подарки – обувь и мыло, за что большое спасибо. Меня очень обрадовало известие, что твои родители успокоились. Продолжай выполнять свои предписанные обязанности в сознании Кришны и будь счастлив. Ты очень разумный юноша, преданный
своим родителям и своему долгу. Кришна, несомненно, будет очень доволен тобой. Отец и мать так же хороши, как и духовный учитель, и мы в неоплатном долгу перед своими родителями. Если они зависят от твоего дохода, пытайся помочь им, насколько это в твоих силах, и также жертвуй что-то для Кришны. Рупа Госвами тратил 50 % для Кришны, сохранял 25 % на экстренный случай и 25 % отдавал своим родственникам. Ты, по возможности, можешь следовать этому же принципу. Твой главный бизнес – поддержание сознания Кришны, и если ты будешь видеть это перед собой, то сможешь контактировать с другими в социальной сфере без привязанности.



Кстати, если ты действительно сможешь попросить своего отца доставить нам мриданги и канджаны, это будет чудесно. Мне хотелось бы импортировать их из Бомбея, поэтому если твой отец либо кто-то еще смогут привезти нам эти вещи из Бомбея, это будет отличным служением нашему обществу. Получив твой положительный ответ, я немедленно перешлю деньги твоему отцу из
Бомбейского банка, где у меня есть счет. Итак, нам нужны следующие инструменты: 1) гармоника – двухрядная; 2) гармоника – трехрядная; 3) мриданга; 4) канджани*. Поскольку наши новые центры открываются в различных частях Европы, Канады и Америки, нам необходимо много таких инструментов. Если твой отец займется этим бизнесом, он также сможет заработать некоторую прибыль. В Бомбее есть торговая компания «Сциндия Стим Навигейшн», которая бесплатно доставляет наши товары, поэтому если твой отец согласен, пусть он увидится с директором компании Сумати Морарджи. Она с удовольствием перешлет нам товары бесплатно. В крайнем случае, мы можем заплатить обычные цены и тарифы за доставку. Итак, ты можешь переписываться или со своим отцом, или с другим заслуживающим доверия человеком, который может доставить наши товары.



Относительно «Обратно к Богу», я хочу, чтобы ты организовал программу распространения журнала в библиотеках. Если ты напишешь им письма от имени Общества, это будет неплохо. Думаю, ты в состоянии принять на себя некоторую ответственность за организацию продаж, и куда бы ты ни обращался, они будут брать сигнальные копии, если это необходимо. Либо мы можем присылать копии тебе в Монреаль для распространения. В понедельник 23 июня я уезжаю в Лос-Анджелес и буду рад услышать тебя там по адресу: ИСККОН, 1975, бульвар Саут Ла Чинега, Лос-Анджелес, Калифорния, 90034.

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

----------


## Aniruddha das

Письма Шрилы Прабхупаде Шриле Гопал Кришне Госвами

Нью-Вриндаван,
5 июня 1969 г.

Дорогой Гопала Кришна!

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Получил твое письмо от 29 мая 1969 г. Я уже отослал тебе начитанные четки, и надеюсь, что ты всегда будешь счастлив в сознании Кришны. Поскольку ты очень хорошая, чистая душа, несомненно, Кришна одарит тебя всеми благословениями. Не важно, остаешься ли ты в этой части мира, или в Индии. Где-бы ты ни находился, регулярно повторяй Харе Кришна, и твоему примеру будут следовать другие. Миру необходимо это благословение, поэтому когда ты вернешься в Индию, у тебя будет много возможностей убедить своих родителей в том, что принятие сознания Кришны не означает, что человек отвергает все свои мирские обязанности. Я знаю, что в Индии есть много глупцов, которые думают, что после прочтения «Бхагавад-гиты» человек должен отречься от этого мира. Это полнейшая чепуха. Арджуна был семейным человеком, солдатом, и он непосредственно был обучен принципам «Бхагавад-гиты», однако он никогда не отрекался от мира и также от участия в битве. Я не могу сказать, откуда появляются эти безумные люди, думающие так: если человек становится преданным, у него больше нет интересов в окружающем мире. Мы не майавади; мы не считаем этот мир фальшивым. Мы говорим, что Кришна явлется истинным и, поскольку окружающий мир – это проявление энергии Кришны, он не может быть фальшивым. Если Кришна истинен, как же Его энергия может быть фальшивой? Майавади проповедует т.н.  монизм, но они всегда разделяют Брахмана и майу. Они говорят, что Брахман истинен, а майа – ложна. Мы же говорим, что майа истинна, и, как энергия Кришны, она должна быть вовлечена в служение Кришне. Такова наша философия.

Кстати, о твоих родителях. Я получил еще одно письмо от их друга по имени Бхартенду Вимал. Я отсылаю тебе это письмо, чтобы ты ознакомился. Твой отец «накрутил» его, чтобы тот упросил меня не давать тебе инициацию. Этот господин встретился со мной в Сан-Франциско. Похоже, он конгрессмен, и за счет правительства он совершил т.н. культурный тур. Правительство без труда посылает всякого танцевать или декламировать стихи, но когда его просят дать некоторые вещи ради проповеди сознания Кришны, оно безмолствует. С другой стороны, они всегда поддерживают публикации, в которых Кришна изображается черным и низкорожденным. Такова позиция нашего правительства.

Я рад, что твои родители интересуются «Бхагавад-гитой» и Господом Кришной. Когда ты вернешься к ним в Индию, то сможешь правильно обьяснить им философию Кришны. Также мне было приятно узнать, что ты все-таки решил взять в жены девушку из сознания Кришны, которая будет согласна строго следовать четырем основным принципам. Насколько я понял, тебе очень нравится наша вечерняя песня: киба джая джая горачандер…

Ты предложил мне свои добровольные услуги, когда вернешься в Индию, и лучшим служением будет твоя деятельность, как представителя Движения сознания Кришны. По моему убеждению, Индия деградирует из-за того, что оставила свои изначальные культурные корни. Правительство с восторгом смотрит на мерцающую цивилизацию Запада, и к этому была направлена политика нашего последнего премьер-министра мистера Неру, который хотел увидеть Индию за одно мгновение такой же богатой и материально развитой, как Америка. И хотя Ганди проводил политику, направленную на развитие простой сельской жизни и защиту коров, но после того, как Ганди не стало, его верный ученик Пандит Неру начал с того, что запланировал открыть скотобойню.
И мы сейчас живем в этой стране. Поэтому если ты поймешь науку сознания Кришны, то сможешь приступить к возрождению культурной жизни в Индии. Конечно, пока я жив, ты всегда будешь получать от меня всестороннюю поддержку. Если бы ты сосредоточил свои усилия в таком городе, как Бомбей, пропагандируя сознание Кришны среди молодого поколения, как я это делаю в западных странах, это было бы великим служением Кришне и твоей стране. Я уже просил тебя высказать свои мысли по поводу продвижения проекта по распространению наших книг и литературы. Я не вижу никаких альтернатив этому, поэтому если ты сможешь выполнить мою волю, я останусь вечно тебе благодарен. Можешь писать мне так часто, как хочешь, это мой долг – давать тебе правильные наставления. Просто следуй им и ты будешь счастлив.

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

Маундсвиль
27 мая 1969 г.

Мой дорогой Гопала Кришна дас!

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Я получил твое письмо вместе с джапа-четками, на которые я начитал и инициировал тебя, как своего ученика. Итак, продолжай свое воспевание, как ты это уже делаешь. Поскольку тебя зовут Гопала Кришна, нет нужды менять твое имя. Теперь ты будешь известен как Гопала Кришна дас. Старайся следовать регулирующим принципам и избегай совершения 10 оскорблений. Затем ты будешь инициирован в получении священного шнура, поэтому, так или иначе, ты сможешь убедить своих родителей оставить свои предубеждения. Однако если ты сам настроен решительно, то нет и вопроса о предубеждениях.

Никто не в состоянии контролировать чье-либо духовное продвижение под маркой каких-либо материальных отношений. Существует много примеров, когда человек принимал духовный путь, презрев все семейные связи, и самым лучшим примером этого является Сам Господь Чайтанья. Я не понимаю, почему твои родители так расстроены, поэтому тебе следует успокоить их. И, к тому же, зачем ты сообщаешь им все детали своей жизни? Конечно, как примерный сын, ты поступаешь правильно, но если они противятся и если ты обязан соблюдать их указания, я не знаю, как это все разрешить. В это письмо я вложил письмо от твоих родителей и мой ответ им, так что тебе остается сделать все необходимое.

Надеюсь, письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Открытие храма ИСККОН "Слава Индии" в Дели в 1998 году, с участием Премьер-министра Индии А.Ваджпайи.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами на книжной ярмарке в Москве в 1977 году представляет книги Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами на заседании ДБС в Маяпуре 24.02.2011 



(для увеличения изображения нажмите на него)

----------


## Олег Бирюков



----------


## Aniruddha das

Рассказ Дравиды Прабху об общении с Гуру Махараджем в декабре 2010 г.:

9 декабря 2010, Москва 

(Дравида дас)

В этом году по милости Гуру Махараджа и Кришны с учетом январских праздников мне удалось взять отпуск на целый месяц. Мне нужно было расписать наших Божеств Шри Шри Кришна-Баларама, и я поехал во Вриндаван в надежде, что еще смогу увидеть Гуру Махараджа. Гуру Махарадж в это время путешествовал по Индии, вдохновляя преданных на санкиртану. Он сказал, что, возможно, заедет в Дели в конце декабря на один день. Я вез прах Ананга Мохана прабху, нашего духовного брата, который накануне погиб в автокатастрофе вместе с двумя другими брахмачари: Адхиягьей прабху, тоже нашим духовным братом, и бхактой Львом - по дороге в другой город, чтобы провести там марафон Шрилы Прабхупады. Это удивительные преданные, слуги движения санкиртаны Шрилы Прабхупады. На протяжении почти двадцати лет они выходили каждый день распространять книги Шрилы Прабхупады, занимая ведущие места по санкиртане в СНГ. 
Стоит ли говорить, как Гуру Махарадж переживал, узнав о смерти своих учеников. Он выслал деньги, чтобы преданные смогли устроить хороший пир в честь этих замечательных преданных санкиртаны, провести все церемонии, а оставшуюся сумму передали бы на лечение четвертому преданному, который остался в живых, но находился в реанимации в тяжелом состоянии.
Итак, я вез прах Ананга Мохана прабху (тела других преданных забрали родители, чтобы похоронить их в земле). Поскольку это были необычные преданные - преданные, которые отдали свои жизни ради миссии Господа Чайтаньи, Гуру Махарадж распорядился, чтобы во Вриндаване тоже устроили пир и провели ягью в честь этих великих душ. 
Гуру Махарадж написал письмо, в котором прославил этих возвышенных преданных. Вот это письмо:

Письмо Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами

Ананга Мохан и Адхиягья оба были очень преданными учениками, верными слугами движения санкиртаны Шрилы Прабхупады. Конечно, Ананга Мохан был дольше в движении, чем Адхиягья. Он присоединился к ИСККОН в Нижегородском храме. Насколько я помню, он пришел в ИСККОН более 15 лет назад. Он был очень скромным и замечательным преданным. Он был доволен в любой ситуации. Я не думаю, что у кого-то из преданных в Нижнем Новгороде когда-либо возникали трения с Ананга Моханом. Я также думаю, что ни у кого никогда не было никаких жалоб на него. Он был очень преданный распространитель книг. Он никогда не упускал возможности распространить книги Шрилы Прабхупады. В августе Ананга Мохан сопровождал меня на прогулке в лесу в Нижнем Новгороде. Я был потрясен, когда узнал, что он даже в лесу продал большую книгу. В Ярославле он также сопровождал меня во время прогулки. И я заметил, что почти всю прогулку он распространял книги Шрилы Прабхупады и рассказывал людям о славе этих книг. Он был очень простым брахмачари. Я думаю, что он никогда не предъявлял никаких требований. Он был привязан к повторению святого имени и изучению книг Шрилы Прабхупады.
Адхиягья также был великой душой. С первой встречи с ним я заметил, что он всегда занят повторением джапы или чтением книг или распространением книг. Он был очень скромным и аскетичным преданным. Он очень сильно верил в могущество книг Шрилы Прабхупады и был очень привязан к их чтению и распространению. Его основным занятием было распространение книг. Все кто знали его, очень его уважали. Насколько я помню, он присоединился к движению во Владимире, а позже переехал в Нижний Новгород. Я помню, что однажды мы с ним вместе летели из Москвы в Дели самолетом Аэрофлота на Картику. Я увидел, что в аэропорту он просто сидел и читал Гиту и не проявлял никакого интереса к тому, что происходило вокруг него в этом аэропорту. В самолете он также продолжил читать Гиту. Несколько раз он участвовал во Враджа Мандала Парикраме. Я не уверен, участвовал ли он в Навадвипа парикрамах.

И Ананга Мохан и Адхиягья были стойкими брахмачари. Оба они внимательно слушали лекции по Бхагаватам. Как их духовному учителю, мне, конечно же, доставила большую боль новость об их неожиданной смерти в автокатастрофе 3 дня назад. Они путешествовали как воины Армии Санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи. Я лично уверен, что эти великие души отправились обратно к Богу. Они были полностью под защитой Господа.
Мне также было больно услышать, о том, что в этой аварии погиб и бхакта Лев. Он был искренней душой и оставил тело, путешествуя как воин Армии Господа Чайтаньи.
Насколько я знаю, бхакта Сергей еще находится в коме. Я надеюсь, что он поправится.

Наши жизни полностью во власти Верховного Господа. Любой из нас может оставить тело в любой момент. Как объясняют писания – опасность подстерегает нас на каждом шагу. Поэтому мы должны быть всегда в сознании Кришны. Ананга Мохан и Адхиягья были образцовыми преданными. Мы должны следовать их примеру.

Гопал Кришна Госвами

----------


## Aniruddha das

10 декабря 2010, Дели 

(Дравида дас)

Я прилетел в Дели рано утром. Гуру Махарадж в это время находился в Бомбее. Я позвонил Гуру Махараджу, чтобы сообщить ему о том, что прах Ананга Мохана прабху благополучно доставлен. Услышав это, Гуру Махарадж тут же связался по телефону с Мукундой Датой прабху, главным пуджари в Кришна-Баларам мандире, и Джанарданой прабху и попросил их устроить все самым наилучшим образом. 
Во Вриндаване я отдал урну с прахом Джанардане прабху. Церемония прощания была назначена на следующий день. В храме, на доске объявлений, повесили письмот Гуру Махараджа, прославляющее преданных санкиртаны, отдавших жизни миссии Господа Чайтаньи.
Гуру Махарадж также распорядился, чтобы в этот день устроили пир в честь этих преданных.

11 декабря 2010, Вриндаван 

(Дравида дас)

Около 11 утра возле прасадам-холла собралось около двадцати преданных, в основном из стран СНГ, чтобы проводить Ананга Мохана прабху на Ямуну. Джанардана прабху арендовал большую лодку, и часть церемонии была проведена на ней, пока мы переправлялись на другую сторону.
После того, как прах был предан волнам Ямуны, мы вернулись обратно в Кришна-Баларам мандир, где к тому времени уже начинали раздавать праздничный прасад, устроенный Гуру Махараджем.
У меня с собой были достаточно большие (формата А4) фотографии Ананга Мохана Прабху и Атхиягьи Прабху. Перед началом приема прасада Джанардана Прабху поднял фотографии и сказал: «Это мои духовные братья, замечательные преданные, которые всю жизнь посвятили распространению книг и были образцом вайшнавского поведения. Они оставили свои тела, когда ехали на декабрьский марафон. Гопал Кришна Госвами сказал, что они уже с Кришной. А мы все еще здесь. Мы должны им молиться, чтобы они пролили на нас свою милость».

24 декабря 2010, Вриндаван-Дели 

(Дравида дас)

19 декабря должна была состояться Ратха-ятра в Лудхиане. Это самая большая и пышная Ратха-ятра в ИСККОН, которая длиться 3-4 дня. На протяжении всех этих дней раздается огромное количество прасада и различные подарки. Гуру Махарадж старается всегда присутствовать на этой Ратха-ятре. Я тоже хотел поехать туда, чтобы повидаться с Гуру Махараджем, но Джанардана прабху сказал, что Гуру Махарадж очень сильно устал и, скорее всего, не сможет приехать на эту Ратха-ятру. Поэтому я решил остаться во Вриндаване, но майа обманула меня. В последний день Ратхая-ятры Гуру Махарадж все же приехал. Как и предполагал Джанардана, Гуру Махарадж был очень уставшим. Но, несмотря на свою усталость, он прошел весь путь вместе со всей процессией.

20 декабря я позвонил Гуру Махараджу и спросил, когда он будет в Дели и можно ли мне будет приехать. Гуру Махарадж сказал, что будет в Дели 22, но мне лучше приехать 23. На следующий день я сильно простыл и провалялся в постели два дня. Я позвонил Гуру Махараджу, чтобы сказать, что, скорее всего, смогу приехать 24. Гуру Махарадж ответил, что проблемы в этом не видит, и чтобы я приехал, когда поправлюсь.
Около 11 часов утра я выехал из Вриндавана на моторикше, доехал до Чатикара за 10 рупий и решил там поймать машину до Дели, но машина поймала меня сама. Как только я сошел с моторикши, ко мне подошел индус и спросил: « Не в Дели ли я случайно еду». За 100 рупий он довез меня до остановки «Ашрам», что неподалеку от делийского храма. Таким образом, по милости Гуру Махараджа и Кришны, я благополучно добрался до делийского храма к четырем часам вечера.
Гуру Махарадж беседовал в своей комнате с какими-то важными индусами. Как только он увидел меня, он сразу же представил меня, осведомился о том, как я добрался, спросил о моем здоровье поинтересовался, принимал ли я прасад. Я ответил, что все хорошо, и честно признался, что местный прасад для меня слишком острый. Гуру Махарадж ответил: «Хорошо, будешь питаться со мной». Я был на седьмом небе от счастья. Гуру Махарадж сказал, что решил остаться в Дели еще на неделю и что всю эту неделю я могу быть с ним. Моей радости не было границ. 
В комнату Гуру Махараджа принесли прасад, и Гуру Махараджа сказал, что я могу покушать вместе с ним. Мне принесли поднос с прасадом и даже попытались усадить на мягкую подушку, от которой мне удалось отбиться. Во время принятия прасада Гуру Махарадж иногда давал мне некоторые угощения из маха-прасада от Божеств.
Поскольку я думал, что Гуру Махарадж на следующий день уезжает, то не взял с собой вещей. Но, по милости Гуру Махараджа, после прасада мне выдали все необходимое и поселили в Нитьянанда-кутире, который находится через дорогу от храма. Гуру Махарадж сказал, что, к сожалению, в Гест-хаусе сейчас нет мест, но что завтра освободится комната и меня смогут переселить туда. 
Я был поражен тем приемом, который оказал мне Гуру Махарадж, и чувствовал себя очень неудобно, что доставил столько хлопот своему духовному учителю.
После прасада у Гуру Махараджа было еще очень много встреч с разными важными людьми и преданными.
После того, как устроился, я зашел к Гуру Махараджу, чтобы поблагодарить его за все. Гуру Махарадж в это время занимался размещением семейной пары, которая только что приехала из Австралии. 
Я всегда удивляюсь энергии Гуру Махараджа, его смирению, желанию служить Шриле Прахупаде, Кришне и преданным. Гуру Махарадж не живет для себя. Он живет для Шрилы Прахупады, Кришны и преданных. Делая большие проекты, строя большие храмы, руководя большими регионами, Гуру Махарадж в то же время всегда остается очень смиренным, мягким, добрым и внимательным ко всем, будь то великий вайшнав или начинающий преданный. Гуру Махарадж – это воплощение всех качеств садху.
В тот день из-за бесконечных даршанов Гуру Махарадж лег спать очень поздно. Я отправился спать пораньше, чтобы встать на мангала-арати.

----------


## Aniruddha das

25 декабря 2010, дели 

(дравида дас)

несмотря на то, что гуру махарадж лег спать очень поздно, он пришел на мангала-арати, чтобы провести пуджу на алтаре шри шри гаура-нитай. после пуджи гуру махарадж вышел в алтарную комнату на туласи-арати и остался там читать джапу. было необычно видеть, как перед началом джапы гуру махараджа обступают ученики, падая перед ним в дандавате. так как учеников в делийском храме много, то они кучками предлагают поклоны и отходят, чтобы уступить место другим. прочитав гаятри и несколько кругов джапы, гуру махарадж отправился проводить пуджу своим божествам.
гуру махарад пришел после гуру-пуджи, чтобы прочитать лекцию по «шримад-бхагаватам». перед лекцией гуру махарадж спросил, на каком языке ему читать лекцию: на английском или на хинди. поскольку преданных, знающих хинди было значительно больше, гуру махарадж стал читать лекцию на хинди. 
я уселся поближе к гуру махараджу, чтобы сделать несколько фотографий. на хинди мне тоже нравится слушать лекции гуру махараджа, хоть я ничего и не понимаю, но гуру махарадж отправил меня в дальний угол, где ракеш прабху переводил лекцию с хинди сразу на русский.
ракеш прабху - замечательный преданный и ученик гуру махараджа. он много ездил по бывшему советскому союзу в восьмидесятых годах по делам бизнеса. он очень хорошо говорит по-русски. сейчас он занимается департаментом почетных членов исккон и работает с vip персонами в делийском храме.
среди русских преданных также сидело двое преданных из монголии. я был удивлен, когда узнал, что почти все монголы знают русский язык.
лекция была по стиху, в которой описываются качества садху. когда гуру махарадж дошел до качества милосердия, то стал говорить, что самое больше милосердие - это дать человеку трансцендентное знание. он стал говорить о важности распространения книг шрилы прабхупады.
в конце лекции он также прославил ракеша прабху, который вдохновил одного богатого индуса купить 25 тысяч «бхагавад-гит», чтобы положить в каждый номер большой гостиницы дели по «бхагавад-гите».
после лекции гуру махарадж попросил одного из распространителей книг рассказать несколько историй. к сожалению, мне не удалось послушать, поскольку я отошел от переводчика, чтобы сделать несколько снимков. но судя по тому, как гуру махарадж смеялся, можно было догадаться, что истории были очень смешными.
после лекции гуру махарадж пошел на свою обычную утреннюю джапа-прогулку. 
место, где гуляет гуру махарадж в дели, находится в метрах двухстах от храма. гуру махарадж берет с собой не больше двух-трех человек, поскольку это территория частной школы. у гуру махараджа очень хорошие отношения с директором этой школы. удивительно, что там находится большая гошала на 70 коров. гуру махарадж иногда заходит туда, чтобы проведать местных коровушек.
возвращаясь с прогулки, гуру махарадж встретил несколько преданных. пообщавшись с ними, он пошел к храму. когда он увидел, что уборщик льет слишком много воды, он сделал ему замечание на хинди, и тот, перекрыв краники и прекратив лить потоки воды, продолжил уборку, используя огромную лужу на мраморном полу, образовавшуюся в результате его щедрого полива.
потом гуру махарадж обошел все помещения на первом этаже перед прасад-холлом, сделав кое-какие замечания по поводу туалетов. 
гуру махарадж сам лично следит за храмом, заботясь о его поддержании в чистоте и порядке. таким контрольным обходом заканчивалась каждая прогулка гуру махараджа. если где-то в коридоре горел свет без надобности, гуру махарадж не ленился щелкнуть выключателем и дать по этому поводу наставления оказавшимся рядом преданным.
затем гуру махарадж принял прасад, дал даршаны нескольким преданным и отправился на какие-то важные встречи в город. вернулся гуру махарадж утомленным к шести часам вечера.
в этот день гуру махараджу предстояла поездка в другой делийский храм, находящийся в районе пенджаби баг. в храме живут необыкновенно красивые божества шри шри кришна- баларама, шри шри радха радхика-раман, а также шри джаганнатха, шри баладева и шри субхадра. поскольку гуру махарадж планировал провести там почти двое суток, он взял с собой свои божества.
перед отъездом гуру махарадж принял омовение и поел немного прасада. выехали мы в восьмом часу вечера. из-за пробок нам пришлось добираться полтора часа. как только мы приехали, гуру махарадж сразу пошел читать лекцию по «бхагавад-гите». лекция была на хинди. после лекции, несмотря на свою усталость, гуру махарадж стал давать даршаны, которые продлились около двух часов.
был уже первый час ночи, когда гуру махарадж отправился спать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

26 декабря 2010, Дели, Пенджаби Баг 

(Дравида дас)

Невероятно, но факт! Гуру Махарадж, несмотря на такой насыщенный день, в четыре утра уже был на алтаре! С одной стороны, нам уже давно пора перестать удивляться таким подвигам Гуру Махараджа. Но мне как живому существу, обусловленному тремя гуннами материальной природы, сложно понять, как можно изо дня в день, из года в год, без выходных, на протяжении уже более тридцати лет служить таким образом! В голове просто не укладывается. И, похоже, не уложится, потому что единственное, что ты можешь понять, что это необычный человек, человек не из этого мира, и все, что он делает, – это выше нашего понимания. Очевидно, чтобы служить так, нужно иметь огромную любовь к Богу, великое сострадание к людям и большое желание доставить удовольствие своему духовному учителю. 
После мангала-арати, прочитав гаятри в алтарной комнате, Гуру Махарадж отправился проводить пуджу своим Божествам. К восьми утра Гуру Махарадж вернулся в алтарную комнату, чтобы прочитать лекцию по «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Сразу же после лекции он отправился на часовую джапа-прогулку. Затем он принял немного прасада и провел встречу с руководством храма. Пока Гуру Махарадж беседовал с местным руководством, возле его комнаты собрались преданные, желающие поговорить с Гуру Махараджем. Гуру Махараджу сложно отказать тем, кто хочет получить его даршан. Он старается уделить внимание каждому, выслушать и помочь всем, кто к нему пришел. Просто удивительно! Дав счастье преданным своим общением, он поехал в город на какую-то важную встречу. 
В этом районе Дели Гуру Махарадж собирается строить еще один большой храм. Гуру Махарадж приехал сюда, чтобы решить какие-то вопросы, связанные со строительством храма и вдохновить преданных на участие в этом проекте.
Гуру Махарадж вернулся после встреч около пяти часов вечера. Он принял омовение, почтил прасад, немного отдохнул, если это можно назвать отдыхом (я бы скорее назвал это «прикорнуть на пять минут»), и мы отправились к преданным, которые пригласили его к себе домой, чтобы угостить прасадом.
Было интересно наблюдать, как Гуру Махараджа встречают индийские ученики.
Семья, пригласившая Гуру Махараджа, живет в многоквартирном доме в престижном районе Дели. Когда машина подъехала к дому, преданные стали трубить в раковины. Не прекращая дуть в раковины, под звуки с киртана преданные проводили Гуру Махараджа до лифта. На полу от самого лифта до квартиры раскинулась красиво устланная дорожка из разноцветных лепестков роз, выложенная замысловатым узором. Преданные с энтузиазмом продолжали трубить в раковины и петь киртан. Гуру Махараджу и всем преданным, приехавшим с ним, предложили гирлянды. Гуру Махараджу оказали сердечный, теплый прием. 
Оказав почтение прасаду и уделив достойное внимание хозяевам квартиры, Гуру Махарадж отправился на место будущего храма, чтобы прочитать лекцию по «Бхагавад-гите». Когда мы приехали, его уже ждали более двухсот преданных. Здесь пока нет храма. Программа проходила во временном помещении. Было уже темно и довольно холодно. Я восхищался самоотверженными индусами, которые, несмотря на такой холодный пол, с вниманием продолжали слушать лекцию Гуру Махараджа. Поскольку в комнате было недостаточно места, часть людей слушали лекцию на улице через выносные динамики. На улице было около 9 градусов. Я удивлялся терпению людей, сидевших на тоненькой подстилке, которую постелили прямо на землю. 
После лекции всех ждало горячее кичри и пури. Весь собравшийся народ с большим энтузиазмом выстроился в длинные очереди за прасадом и с еще большим энтузиазмом и весельем принимал прасад.
Мы вернулись около двенадцати. Гуру Махарадж лег спать примерно в час ночи.

----------


## Aniruddha das

27 декабря, Дели 

(Дравида дас)

В этом году Гуру Махарадж получил землю под строительство двух новых храмов в Дели: один участок - в Пенджаби Баг, где Гуру Махарадж читал лекцию накануне, а другой - в районе Рохини.
Около семи утра Гуру Махарадж выехал посмотреть землю в районе Рохини . Было такое чувство, что в этом районе Дели еще холоднее, чем в Пенджаби Баг. К тому же стоял туман. Этот участок земли, как мне показалось, в два, если не в три раза больше территории Шри Шри Кришна-Баларам мандира во Вриндаване. На этой земле уже имеются капитальные постройки ашрамов для проживания и даже гошала с несколькими десятками коров. Гуру Махарадж сосредоточенно и внимательно осмотрел все постройки и гошалу, посмотрел все помещения и после этого стал обсуждать проект храма. Будущий храм будет почти точной копией храма Шри Шри Кришна-Баларам мандира во Вриндаване, за исключением того, что будет один алтарь Шри Шри Радхи-Кришны и, соответственно, один купол.
Гуру Махараджа всех преданных накормили хорошим прасадом, после чего мы поехали обратно в Пенджаби Баг. Там Гуру Махарадж немного отдохнул, провел еще несколько встреч с преданными и около двенадцати дня мы отправились в храм Шри Шри Радха-Партха Саратхи.
Через час мы уже были в храме. У Гуру Махараджа была назначена встреча в ресторане с какими-то важными людьми. Когда Гуру Махарадж вышел после встречи, он стал шаг за шагом пробираться к своей комнате. Я говорю «шаг за шагом», потому что буквально на каждом шагу ему приходилось останавливаться, чтобы поговорить с преданными, постоянно подходившими к нему на протяжении всего его пути. Таким образом, Гуру Махараджу потребовалось не меньше получаса, чтобы пройти расстояние от ресторана до его комнаты, на преодоление которого понадобилось бы меньше минуты. Несмотря на всю свою усталость и загруженность, Гуру Махарадж очень терпеливо выслушивал всех, кто подходил к нему. Как всегда, он был очень вежливым, почтительным и участливым ко всем проблемам, желаниям и просьбам каждого преданного. 
Гуру Махарадж обошел все помещения магазинчиков, кафе и других помещений, спрашивая, хорошо ли идут дела.
Наконец, добравшись до своей комнаты, Гуру Махарадж принял омовение и поел немного прасада. К тому времени, за дверьми уже стояли люди в ожидании даршана. Казалось, что этому нет конца. 
Пребывая рядом с Гуру Махараджем, не перестаешь удивляться его безграничной энергии и желанию служить Шриле Прабхупаде, Кришне и преданным.

----------


## Aniruddha das

28 декабря 2010, Дели 

(Дравида дас)

На мангала-арати, как всегда, Гуру Махараджа был на алтаре. В этот раз он проводил пуджу Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай. После пуджи, прочитав гаятри, он вышел в алтарную почитать джапу вместе с преданными. Затем он отправился проводить пуджу своим Божествам. 
После джапа-прогулки, Гуру Махарадж принял прасад и отправился в клинику, где он регулярно делает анализ крови. Поездка в клинику, ожидание очереди и собственно сама процедура заняла пару часов.
Вернувшись, Гуру Махарадж стал проводить различные встречи с менеджерами храма и давать даршаны преданным.

Около семи вечера мы поехали на программу в Гита Колони. В этом районе живет семейная пара учеников Гуру Махараджа Вичитра Кришна прабху и матаджи Шьяма Крипа. Они привели в сознание Кришны больше пятисот людей и создали гурукулу. Гуру Махарадж очень доволен их служением.
Когда мы подъехали к трехэтажному дому, где расположен проповеднический центр, там уже вовсю шел киртан. Когда Гуру Махарадж вышел из машины, преданные затрубили в раковины и продолжали это делать пока Гуру Махарадж не дошел до приготовленной для него комнаты. Преданные сделали дорожку из лепестков, выложенных красивым узором от места парковки машины Гуру Махараджа и до комнаты, расположенной на втором этаже. Все здание было великолепно украшено как внутри, так и снаружи различными цветами и красочными лентами.
Затем Гуру Махарадж спел киртан и начал читать лекцию по «Бхагавад-гите». Собралось много преданных. Была праздничная атмосфера. После лекции Гуру Махарадж провел экстатичный киртан. После киртана было предложено праздничное угощение, которое состояло из множества блюд.
Программа закончилась около одиннадцати вечера. Вначале двенадцатого мы вернулись в храм.

----------


## Aniruddha das

29 декабря 2010, дели 

(дравида дас)

утром, после мангала-арати и пуджи своим божествам, гуру махарадж, как обычно, сходил на прогулку.
даяниддхи прабху, который уже долгое время служит гуру махараджу в качестве его личного секретаря, все же удалось уговорить гуру махараджа отдохнуть немного после столь долгого и напряженного графика, чтобы набраться сил перед поездкой во вриндаван. 
гуру махарадж никуда не поехал в этот день: он просто читал джапу и книги и давал даршаны преданным.

30 декабря 2010, дели – вриндаван 

(дравида дас)

на мангала арати гуру махарадж пуджарил на алтаре шри шри гаура-нитай. после мангала-арати он прочитал гаятри в алтарной и пошел проводить пуджу своим божествам. 
в этот день гуру махарадж пел гуру-пуджу шриле прабхупаде, которая закончилась экстатичным киртаном. затем он прочитал лекцию по «шримад-бхагаватам». 
во вриндаван мы выехали часа в три. по пути мы заехали в какую-то деревню, где ученики гуру махараджа при поддержке правительства построили завод по производству … прасада! каждый день преданные развозят 80 тысяч порций прасада по местным школам на 25 джипах. завод оборудован современными устройствами для приготовления прасада в больших количествах.
во вриндаван мы добрались к семи часам вечера. через час после того, как мы приехали, гуру махарадж уже проводил пуджу на алтаре божеств шри шри кришны-баларамы.

31 декабря 2010, вриндаван – дели 

(дравида дас)

во время мангала-арати гуру махарадж, как обычно, проводил пуджу на алтаре шри шри кришны и баларамы. он прочитал в алтарной гаятри, а затем отправился проводить пуджу своим божествам. гуру махарадж вернулся в храм к семи часам, чтобы провести гуру-пуджу шриле прабхупаде. после гуру-пуджи гуру махараджа окружили преданные. преданные стояли плотным кольцом, желая получить хоть какое-то общение или внимание гуру махараджа. казалось, ученики настолько соскучились, что просто никуда не хотели отпускать гуру махараджа. наконец, вместе со всеми многочисленными преданными, окружавшими его, гуру махараджу все же удалось прорваться на улицу. он пошел в самадхи шрилы прабхупады, чтобы принести поклоны своему духовному учителю. ученики ни на шаг не отходили от гуру махараджа. как всегда, гуру махарадж старался уделить внимание каждому преданному. за полчаса он благополучно добрался от самадхи шрилы прабхупады до гест-хауса, пообещав преданным, что встретится со всеми после пяти часов вечера.
через час гуру махарадж отправился на прогулку почитать джапу. его сопровождало около десяти преданных. так как парикрамная дорога была вся перерыта, гуру махараджу пришлось отправиться читать джапу в район мадхуван-колони, расположенный в семи минутах от храма, где идет строительство нескольких многоэтажных домов. когда гуру махарадж увидел все это, раздосадованный, он сказал: «вриндаван – это лес, это не город!» 
после прогулки гуру махарадж пообщался с несколькими преданными во дворе храма и отправился принимать прасад.
затем гуру махарадж встретился с руководством храма и гурукулы. встречи закончились в начале четвертого. после этого гуру махарадж немного отдохнул и стал давать даршаны ученикам.
после восьми вечера гуру махарадж отправился обратно в дели, где его ждала большая программа и спектакли по поводу окончания марафона. делийские ученики уговорили гуру махараджа вернуться в дели, чтобы принять участие в этой программе.
гуру махараджа также планировал поехать в бомбей, поэтому я остался во вриндаване. до поездки в бомбей гуру махарадж съездил в раджастан, чтобы осмотреть землю, пожертвованную для iskcon.
когда находишься рядом с гуру махараджем, не перестаёшь удивляться его нескончаемой энергии в служении шриле прабхупаде и кришне, его вниманию к преданным, его состраданию ко всем живым существам и всем его удивительным качествам чистого преданного.
Джай Шрила Бхагватпада!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами в Ленинграде, 1989 или 1990 год

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами в России. Осень 2010. Фотографии

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами в России. осень 2010 Фотографии 2

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами в России. осень 2010. Фотографии 3

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами в России. осень 2010. Фотографии 4

----------


## Dravida das

Анируддха джи, а может возьмешься перевести все дневники с английскй части сайта gkg.ru на русский язык?

----------


## Dravida das

И еще бы доперевести письма от Шрилы Прабхупады Гуру Махараджу???

----------


## Aniruddha das

> И еще бы доперевести письма от Шрилы Прабхупады Гуру Махараджу???


Пришли мне. Буду потихоньку переводить.

----------


## Dravida das

> Пришли мне. Буду потихоньку переводить.


Спасибо большое. Сегодня вышлю.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами на фестивале Бхакти Врикш в Москве 04 августа 2010 г.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами на Навадвипа Мандала Парикраме 2011. 8 марта 2011г.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Гопал Кришна Госвами

Как избавиться от печали

Причина, по которой люди принимают сознание Кришны, - это то, что
философия очень практична у нас. Все вы выглядите очень интеллектуальными.
И, разумеется, вы бы не пришли сюда, если бы вас что-то не привлекало в
этой программе. Проблема современной цивилизации в том, что люди не знают
истинного пути обретения счастья. 

Когда мы сюда ехали, мы видели по дороге много кинотеатров. На одном из
плакатов был изображен Брюс Ли. На вывесках других кинотеатров были
приглашения: "Приходите к нам в кинотеатр!" Мне также сказали, что в вашей
стране много кинотеатров. Почему люди идут в кино? Мы все знаем: чтобы
развлечься. Хотя все они ищут развлечений потому, что они ищут счастья. 

У Бога много качеств. Одно из качеств Бога - то, что Он вечен. Он полон
блаженства. И Он полон знания. И, если Господь полон счастья, значит мы,
Его неотъемлемые части, также должны иметь счастье. Если мой отец -
миллионер, то, по крайней мере, у меня будет часть его денег. И почему,
если мы должны быть счастливы, мы не испытываем счастья? Кто-то из вас
может возразить: "Да, в настоящее время мы несчастливы, но пройдет время,
что-то изменится, и мы обретем счастье". 

Прошлый месяц я провел в Америке и Канаде, там тоже люди жаловались, никто
не был счастлив. В материальном мире, куда бы вы ни отправились, вы везде
увидите несчастных. Независимо от того, какие усилия вы прилагаете,
материальная природа не позволит вам ощутить истинного счастья. Каким бы
хорошим пловцом вы ни были, вы не построите дом в реке. Вы можете быть
хорошим пловцом, плавать часами, но все равно вы не пожелаете жить в воде.
Точно так же, материальный мир - это не наша родная среда обитания. 

У Бога есть много энергий; одна материальная, другая - духовная, третья -
пограничная. Духовная энергия - это духовный мир Господа. Даже современные
ученые признают, что на высших планетах существует жизнь. Кроме того, выше
этих планет есть духовные планеты, одна из которых - Голока Вриндавана,
где живет Господь. 

Материальную энергию составляют такие элементы, как земля, вода, воздух,
эфир. Все эти элементы составляют наше тело, дома и все, что нас окружает.


Помимо этого, существует пограничная энергия. Она может находиться либо в
материальной среде, либо в духовной среде. Духовная энергия считается
энергией Верховного Господа высшего порядка. Материальная энергия
считается энергией Верховного Господа низшего порядка. Мы получили
человеческую форму жизни, и считается, что мы являемся пограничной
энергией Господа. В зависимости от вашего выбора, вы принимаете либо
энергию высшего порядка, либо энергию низшего порядка - материальную или
духовную.

Вы можете меня спросить, что значит свобода выбора. Например, в Ленинграде
все вы имете свободу выбора. Вы можете следовать законам государства, а
можете не следовать им. Если вы следуете законам государства, то вас никто
не побеспокоит. Если вы нарушаете законы, то вы столкнетесь с
последствиями. Точно так же есть законы, которые установил Господь. Кто-то
считает, что нет Бога, что Он не существует. Но это не значит, что Бога
нет.

Люди пытались уничтожить существование Бога, но, в конце концов, они сами
потерпели неудачу. По всему миру есть люди, которые не желают верить в
существование Бога. Если вы их спросите: "Какова высшая причина творения?"
- они вам не ответят.

Кто создал огромную лампочку - Солнце? Куда бы вы ни отправились, вы
всегда будете под Солнцем. Кто-нибудь может создать лампу, подобную
Солнцу? Как вы знаете, Солнце во много раз больше планеты Земля. И
смотрите, как точно оно день за днем восходит. В любое время года, Солнце
поднимается в точное время. Взгляните на Луну и на звезды. Посмотрите на
прекрасную растительность, деревья и всю природу, которая существует на
земле. Посмотрите на реки, океаны, моря, которые создал Бог.
Проанализируйте, из чего состоит ваше собственное тело, - и вы убедитесь,
какая это сложная и совершенная машина. Вы когда-нибудь задумывались,
анализировали, что такое ваше тело? Как Бог создал два глаза и наделил их
способностью видеть, два уха, которые имеют способность слышать, и ваш
мозг, имеющий огромную память, большую, чем у любого компьютера на Земле. 

Мы почитаем ученых, которые создали компьютеры и суперкомпьютеры, но
подумайте, кто создал такой совершенный компьютер, как мозг. Мозг,
совершенный компьютер, был создан Богом. 

Поэтому мы должны признать существование Бога. Но это только первый шаг.
Следующий шаг - мы должны признать величие Бога. Мы должны знать,
насколько Он велик. Следующий шаг - мы должны узнать, насколько мы
ничтожны и подчинены Богу. И когда мы признаем, что мы подчинены Богу и
что мы ничтожны по сравнению с Ним, тогда возникает вопрос: "Что Он хочет
от нас?" На этот вопрос дается ответ в Священных Писаниях. 

Книги сознания Кришны - это самые древние Писания. Но мы не фанатики, мы
не говорим , что другим Писаниям нельзя следовать. Вы можете следовать и
другим Писаниям. Но вы должны следовать им в истинном духе, а не просто
заявлять,что вы христианин, и делать то, что велит вам ваш ум. Не просто
заявлять, что вы иудей, мусульманин, и поступать так, как вам
заблагорассудится.

Что же говорят нам ведические Писания? В ведических Писаниях содержится
очень много информации. Во всем мире существует много больших
университетов. В Ленинграде у вас тоже есть большой университет. Там много
факультетов. Но ни на одном факультете не говорится, что с вами происходит
после смерти. Не говорится. Нет ни одной школы, ни одного университета,
института, где говорилось бы, что происходит с вами после смерти. А это та
вещь, с которой каждому придется столкнуться. Никто этого не избежит. Не
важно, могущественный ли вы диктатор или либерал, или демократ - все равно
вам придется столкнуться с этой вещью. Даже диктаторы становятся детьми
после того, как умирают.

Все боятся смерти. А мы вам скажем, как не надо бояться смерти. Если у
вас будет духовное знание, вы не будете бояться смерти, потому что вы все
увидите в истинном свете. Например, сейчас мы все сидим в зале, который
освещается электричеством, и я вас вижу ясно, и вы меня видите ясно. Я
могу ясно увидеть каждого, вплоть до последнего ряда. Но, если бы здесь не
было электрического света, мы бы друг друга не могли видеть. Точно так же,
если вы обладаете духовной информацией, знанием, то вы все видите в
истинном свете. Но если у вас нет духовного знания, и вы просто
рассуждаете, размышляете, то вы действуете в темноте. Вам может казаться,
что вы манипулируете в свете, но, на самом деле, вы действуете в темноте. 

Возникает следующий вопрос: "Что нам говорят ведические Писания?"
Разумеется, в них есть много информации. Если бы мы обсуждали все вопросы,
которые есть в ведических Писаниях, то мы бы с вами сидели здесь в течение
10 лет. Но я не уверен, что вы можете здесь сидеть 10 лет. Кто-нибудь
готов? Готовы? Многие из вас воскликнули "готов": это мне напоминает
Вриндаван, а не Ленинград. 

Мы лишь вкратце изложим то, что говорится в Священных Писаниях, потому что
этот зал арендуется до определенного времени.

Прежде всего, "Веды" означает - знание. Никто не должен думать,что
ведическое знание - это индийская философия или восточная философия. Это -
универсальная философия. В наш век быстрых коммуникаций все думают в
рамках универсальности, поэтому мы тоже говорим так. Итак, ведическая
философия представляет вечное послание всему человечеству. Каковы элементы
этой философии?

Первый аспект этой философии я уже вам изъяснил - это существование Бога и
то, что Бог велик.

Другой аспект философии - то, что мы - неотъемлемые части Бога. Но это
требует некоторого объяснения. Как ваша рука является составной частью
тела, так же и мы являемся составной частью Бога. И мы должны понять свою
истинную сущность. Наше тело является ли нашей истинной сущностью? Я хочу
задать вам этот вопрос. Кто из вас верит в то, что ваше тело является
вашей сущностью, поднимите руки. Итак, по нашим подсчетам, из 400 человек,
сидящих здесь, 396 не верят, что они есть это тело, а 4 человека верят,
что они есть это тело. Мне кажется, что эти четыре человека не до конца
поняли мой вопрос. Но, так или иначе, большинство из вас поняли, что мы не
есть это тело. Если мы не тело, тогда кто же мы? Кто хочет ответить?
Мадам, вы? Ответ: "Мы есть джива, духовная частичка". Я все больше и
больше прихожу к выводу, что я говорю во Вриндаване, а не в Ленинграде.
Итак, мы духовные души. Разумеется, это легко сказать, но труднее помнить
постоянно об этом. Хотя все мы говорим, что мы - не тело, мы - духовная
душа, но, в основном, все мы в сердце не уверены в этом. Если бы мы были
уверены в этом, то мы бы не находились сейчас здесь. 

К выводу, что мы не есть тело, не трудно прийти. Одно из доказательств -
тело постоянно меняется. Например, когда-то ваше тело было размером с
горошину во чреве матери. Постепенно эта горошина развивалась, и во чреве
матери тело стало приобретать какие-то формы. Стали появляться части тела.
Затем мы, весом восемь фунтов, вышли из чрева матери. Мы вышли из чрева
матери весом в восемь фунтов, а теперь мы весим 250 фунтов. Если к нам
прибавляется вес, значит - наше тело меняется. Если вы посмотрите в свой
фотоальбом, вы увидите, что выглядели иначе, чем сейчас. Если вы подумаете
о будущем, вы увидите, как вы стареете, идете согнувшись с палочкой, у вас
выпадают зубы, слезятся глаза и выпадают волосы. 

Вы когда-нибудь были в доме престарелых? В вашей стране нет домов
престарелых? Недавно в Канаде я давал несколько лекций в домах
престарелых, и должен вам сказать, что жизнь стариков в них ужасна. Если
вы хотите пройти курс страданий в жизни, я советую вам просто пойти в
соседнюю больницу и попросить врача, чтобы он показал вам койки, где
страдают люди. Итак, это тело постоянно меняется. Это нетрудно заметить.
Но душа остается постоянной. 

Ведическая философия говорит: душа никогда не рождается и не умирает. Это
также подтверждено христианами. Многие элементы христианства взяты
непосредственно из ведической философии. На прошлой неделе я посетил
Загорск, это штаб-квартира Русской православной церкви. Я посетил
несколько церемоний и ритуалов, и я пришел к выводу, что основные элементы
этих церемоний взяты из ведической философии. Они очень похожи на
ведические традиции. У них есть сосуд со священной водой, они подходят,
набирают и пьют. Они зажигают свечи, как мы делаем в наших храмах. Многие
элементы христианства взяты из ведического учения и основаны на нем. В
Библии также говорится, что душа вечна, а тело бренно.

Если тело бренно, а душа вечна, значит, мы должны подумать о потребностях
души. Каковы же потребности души? Прежде всего, - стать духовно
счастливой. Допустим, если сын поступает плохо, если он становится
преступником и попадает в тюрьму, разве это не причиняет боль отцу?
Родились ли вы Рокфеллером в Америке, или родились вы в Ленинграде, все
основные страдания вы все равно, будете испытывать. Никто не может
изменить законов природы. Когда ребенок выходит из чрева матери, он
плачет. Ни одному ученому не удалось предотвратить это. И никто не
утверждает, что в будущем ему это удастся. Никто не может победить
болезнь. В вашей стране больницы полны, в Индии больницы полны, в Америке
они тоже переполнены. Почему ваши больницы переполнены? Потому что все
болеют. Кроме того, никто не может избежать старости. Вы можете
пользоваться косметикой, чтобы спрятать свою старость. Но как долго вы
можете это делать? Вы можете красить свои седые волосы, чтобы люди
говорили, что вы выглядите молодо. Вы можете поставить себе искусственные
зубы, чтобы никто не понял, что они у вас выпали. Вы слепнете - и можете
вставить себе контактные линзы, чтобы никто не подумал, что у вас слабое
зрение. Когда вы оглохнете, вы можете поставить слуховые аппараты; они
настолько малы, что не видны за ухом, - никому и в голову не придет, что
вы плохо слышите. Если вы богатый человек, и у вас плохо работают почки,
вы можете купить их у бедняка. Если у вас плохо работает сердце, вы можете
сделать хирургическую операцию. Но как долго это может продолжаться?
Несколько дней, несколько лет. Но приходит смерть, и тогда вся жизнь
кажется нам сном. В этом зале есть тот, кому больше 70 лет? Хотя бы 60
лет? Вам кажется, что жизнь прошла очень быстро, и что вчера вы были еще
молоденькой девочкой? Скажите, пожалуйста, да? Да. Вы не думайте, что я
вам внушаю это. Вот женщина может подтвердить. И когда вы стареете, ваша
жизнь кажется вам сном. Даже если вы продлеваете свою жизнь на 5-10 лет,
что вы получаете?

Ученые постоянно обманывают нас. Они говорят, что скоро сделают жизнь нам,
полную комфорта. Когда советский спутник был запущен в космос, я еще ходил
в школу в Индии. И в 1957 году все говорили: "Вот скоро мы все будем
летать в космическое пространство". Сегодня май 1991 года. Кто-нибудь из
вас летал в космическое пространство? Или кто-нибудь извлек пользу из
того, что летали? Нет. Таким образом, всех нас заставляют думать, что в
будущем мы будем процветать.

Все мы живем надеждой. Но не живите глупой надеждой. Например кто-то
поступает в университет, и думает, что завтра ему дадут диплом, и он
станет доктором наук Ленинградского университета. Кто-то может глупо
думать, сидя дома: "Сейчас ко мне постучатся в дверь и принесут продукты
на целый месяц". В любой области жизни мы должны быть практичными,
реалистами, а не идеалистами. Поэтому мы реалистично пришли к выводу, что
человеческая жизнь - это ложе страдания, а не ложе из роз. Чем раньше вы
осознаете это, тем раньше вы избавитесь от грез. Лучше поздно, чем
никогда. Никогда не поздно прийти к духовной жизни. Чем раньше вы придете
к духовной жизни, тем раньше вы сможете определить свою болезнь и раньше
от нее избавиться. Вы можете сказать: "Но я здоров. У меня нормальный
пульс, я нормально вижу. Я не болею". Но мы все больны, и наша болезнь -
материальная болезнь.

Мы не знаем, в чем заключается счастье. Поскольку мы не знаем, в чем
заключается высший уровень счастья, мы стремимся к низшему счастью. Я вам
приведу грубый пример, если вы не возражаете. У вас в стране вы не видите
на улицах свиней. Но, например, в Грузии, в Сухуми, можно увидеть. В Индии
во многих местах вы можете увидеть свиней. Свинья извлекает максимум
счастья, поедая испражнения. Вы можете подойти к свинье и сказать:
"Господин свинья, попробуйте бурфи (сладость такая)". Он посмотрит на вас
и скажет: "Нет". У свиньи низший вкус счастья. Но она думает: "Нет-нет,
это - самый высший источник счастья". Но мы с вами люди с более развитым
разумом. Мы знаем, что у нее счастье низшего порядка. Точно так же, помимо
нашего уровня восприятия, существует другой уровень восприятия, которым
наделил нас наш вечный отец - Господь. Точно так же, как отец заботится о
детях, Господь заботится о нас. Поэтому Господь жаждет, чтобы мы стали на
истинный путь счастья. Вот почему Господь поведал Священные Писания, вот
почему Он посылает нам духовного учителя с одним посланием: чтобы мы
отказались от вздора и обрели счастье высшего порядка. 

Почему, узнав о том, что говорит нам Кришна, и убедившись в этом, мы не
принимаем? В январе я давал лекцию, и я уверен, что многие из вас
присутствовали на той лекции. Я уверен, что вы посещали многие из наших
лекций. Я знаю, что в сердце вы уверены: что-то не правильно, что-то нужно
исправить. Почему, несмотря на то, что вы знаете, что хорошо, что плохо -
все равно вы поступаете неправильно? Вы понимаете мой вопрос? Несмотря на
то, что вы знаете, что хорошо, что плохо - вы все равно поступаете
неправильно. Какова причина этому? Арджуна в "Бхагавад-гите" задает Кришне
тот же вопрос: "О потомок Вришни, что же принуждает человека поступать
греховно даже помимо его воли, как будто его влечет какая-то сила?" И
Кришна отвечает: "Это лишь вожделение, Арджуна. Оно рождается от
соприкосновения с гуной страсти и переходит затем в гнев; оно - греховный
всепожирающий враг этого мира". Вожделение - вечный враг живого существа.
Природа вожделения такова, что оно пылает как огонь и не может потухнуть.
Вы понимаете это? Такова природа вожделения: вы никогда не можете его
удовлетворить. В "Шримад Бхагаватам" приводится пример: когда у вас зуд, -
будь вы индусом, американцем или русским, чем больше вы чешете зудящее
место, тем больше зуд разрастается. 

Итак, как избавиться от материальных желаний, как понять, что духовные
желания могут удовлетворить нас больше, чем материальные? Для этого дается
определенный процесс. Люди, которых вы видите на сцене и вокруг вас,
некогда были также в глубокой иллюзии, но постепенно они пришли к выводу,
что какая-то деятельность в их жизни должна быть исправлена. Вы
согласитесь переехать в новый дом, если там будет большее количество
комнат. Вы не откажетесь от работы, на которой вам платят 400 рублей, пока
вам не предложат более высокооплачиваемую работу. Я прав? Итак, вы можете
отказаться от низшей деятельности только тогда, когда кто-то вам предложит
деятельность высшего порядка. Поэтому мы всем предлагаем начать общаться с
высшей духовной энергией Господа.

Как связаться с духовной энергией Господа? Один из способов - воспевать
Святое Имя Господа. Всем нравится петь. Вы можете петь Святые Имена
Господа. Всем нравится петь Харе Кришна. Харе Кришна - это не какая-то
импортированная песня из Индии. Она универсальна. Вот почему во всем мире
люди принимают ее за одну секунду. Если бы она не была универсальной, было
бы трудно произносить слова. Не нужно даже и пяти минут, чтобы научиться
воспевать эту мантру. В Ведах сотни тысяч мантр. Но эту мантру очень легко
воспевать. Она самая простая. Между мирскими словами и словами Господа
есть большая разница.

Одна из характеристик Имен Бога состоит в том, что Имя не отлично от Него
самого. Поскольку Имена не отличны от Господа, то они - одно и то же. Как
только вы начинаете воспевать Святые Имена, вы сразу начинаете общаться с
Господом. Поэтому мы всех просим воспевать Харе Кришна мантру. Вы можете
жить дома, как домохозяйка, домохозяин, отец, мать, дедушка - не важно.
Все,что вам нужно сделать, это - изменить свое сознание. Вместо того,
чтобы думать, что вы - начальник, и вы наслаждаетесь, вы должны думать,
что Господь - начальник, и Он наслаждается. И ваш долг - служить
Верховному Богу. Итак, первая ступень - воспевать Имена Кришны. 

Следующая ступень - читать философию, которую поведал Кришна. Когда
Кришна был на этой планете, Он лично разговаривал с Арджуной и рассеял все
его сомнения. Но сейчас Его с нами нет? Кто говорит, что Кришны здесь
нет!? Он здесь! Но надо иметь глаза,чтобы Его увидеть. Он в вашем сердце!
Он возле вас! Но у нас нет видения, чтобы увидеть Его. Он в
"Бхагавад-гите"! Например, когда вы начинаете читать "Бхагавад-гиту", вам
кажется, что Кришна говорит непосредственно вам. Попытайтесь, и вы
увидите, что Кришна обращается к вам. Это очень просто. Вам не нужно
отказываться от работы, не надо ничего бросать. Надо просто воспевать
Святые Имена и читать то, что говорит вам Кришна в "Бхагавад-гите". Нужно
также принимать участие в духовных программах. 

Когда мы учились в школе, нам говорили: человек - это социальное животное.
Это правильно, мы все - социальные животные. Нам всем нужно общение, нам
всем нужно общество. Если бы я говорил в пустом зале, я бы не был так
воодушевлен, как сейчас, когда я говорю при полном зале. Я не обманываю. Я
с вами говорю честно. Даже если бы я говорил в зале, где десять человек,
я бы не был столь воодушевлен, как когда в зале так много людей. И вас
также бы не вдохновила лекция, если бы вокруг были не сотни человек, а
всего три человека.

Итак, человек - это общественное животное. Поэтому нам нужно духовное
общение. Если бы у нас не было духовного общения, то наше вдохновение не
подпитывалось бы. И, по мере того, как вы будете воспевать, по мере того,
как вы будете читать философию и общаться с духовными людьми, ваш вкус
будет утончаться. И тогда вы сможете избавиться от печали. Что и является
темой нашего нынешнего разговора. Но, когда у людей нет духовного знания,
для того, чтобы разрушить свою печаль, им нужно обратиться к водке. Им
нужно выстоять огромную очередь, чтобы купить водку, заплатив много денег.
Затем нужно стоять в очереди, чтобы купить табак. Затем стоять в очереди,
чтобы пойти в театр. Кроме того, нужно работать как ишак, чтобы заработать
деньги на все эти вещи.

Но, чтобы получить духовное знание, вам не нужно стоять в очереди. Кроме
того, мы не просим за это денег. Все в нашем доме бесплатно. Поэтому
почему бы не принять этот процесс избавления от печали и почувствовать
истинное счастье? Это не иллюзорное представление, это реалистичное
представление. Вы можете видеть рядом с собой сотни людей, которые приняли
этот процесс, и они удовлетворены. 

Этот процесс, друзья, который мы вам даем, не изобретен в двадцатом веке.
Этот процесс очень древний. Вы хотите узнать, сколько ему лет? Скажите,
кто из вас хочет узнать? Поднимите руки. Хотите узнать, сколько лет этому
процессу? Вы поверите в это? Если вы скажете "да", только в этом случае я
вам скажу. Этому процессу - миллионы лет. Харе Кришна Маха-Мантре -
миллионы лет. Люди воспевают эту мантру уже миллионы лет. Этот процесс
существует с начала творения. Просто в этот век на нем делается особый
акцент. Поэтому мы не даем вам что-то вновь изобретенное. Мы не ставим
цели поэкспериментировать над жителями Ленинграда. Эксперимент ставится
уже с незапамятных времен. И каждый день все новые и новые люди принимают
этот процесс в вашей стране, потому что этот процесс авторитетен. 

Основатель-ачарья нашего движения, Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, принес
эту мантру всему миру и посеял семя сознания Кришны по всему миру. И
поскольку он представил философию в истинном свете, люди всего мира
принимают ее. Я хочу вас всех поблагодарить за то, что вы сюда пришли. Я
вижу, что все вы очень искренни: лицо - признак интеллекта. Я смотрю на
ваши лица, и мне кажется, что все вы искренни. Итак, примите этот древний
процесс избавления от печали и возликуйте. Этот процесс адресован всем:
черный вы или белый, из России вы или из другой республики, живете вы при
коммунистическом строе или при капиталистическом, консерватор вы или
реформатор - этот процесс обращен ко всем. Этот процесс объединяет людей
всего мира на основе преданного служения Господу. 

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами по Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.9.40 

джихвайкато ‘чйута викаршати мавитрипта
шишно ‘нйатас тваг-ударам шраванам куташчит
гхрано ‘нйаташ чапала-дрик ква ча карма-шактир
бахвйах сапатнйа ива геха-патим лунанти

«Мой дорогой Господь! О непогрешимый! Я подобен человеку, у которого много жен, каждая из которых старается привлечь его к себе. Например, язык тянется к вкусным яствам, половые органы – к общению с привлекательной женщиной, а чувство осязания – к ощущению чего-то мягкого. Желудок, хотя и полон, все равно хочет есть больше, а уши, не пытаясь слушать о Тебе, обычно тянутся к песням из кинофильмов. Чувство осязания тянет в свою сторону, беспокойные глаза тянутся к сценам чувственных наслаждений, а органы действий тянут в свою сторону. Поэтому стыд мне и позор!»

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:

Человеческая жизнь предназначена для осознания Бога, но этот метод, начинающийся со шраванам-киртанам вишнох – слушания и воспевания святого имени Господа – будет прерываться до тех пор, пока наши чувства тянутся к материальному. Поэтому преданное служение означает очищение чувств. В обусловленном состоянии наши чувства покрыты материальными чувственными наслаждениями, и до тех пор, пока человек не научится очищать чувства, он не сможет стать преданным. Поэтому в нашем движении сознания Кришны мы с самого начала советуем ограничить деятельность чувств, в особенности языка, который Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур называет чрезвычайно жадным и непокорным. Чтобы остановить побуждения языка, священные писания рекомендуют избегать мяса и других подобных несъедобных вещей, а также не позволять языку тянуться к алкоголю и табаку. Непозволительны даже чай и кофе. Подобным образом, половые органы необходимо удерживать от недозволенных половых отношений. Без подобных ограничений деятельности органов чувств невозможно продвигаться в сознании Кришны. Единственный метод обуздания чувств – это воспевать и слушать святое имя Господа. Иначе человек всегда будет возбужден, подобно тому, как семейного человека, имеющего несколько жен, будет тянуть на чувственные наслаждения с ними.

Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами:

В этой главе Прахлада Махараджа успокаивает Господа чудесными молитвами. После убийства Хираньякашипу Господь был очень разгневан. Господь не мог вынести, что Его невинного преданного пытался убить демоничный отец. Поэтому, даже убив Хираньякашипу, Он был очень разгневан. Конечно, Хираньякашипу был очень везучей душой, поскольку его убил Сам Господь. Господь убил его у себя на коленях, после чего уселся на его трон. Господь был столь разгневан, что господь Брахма и богиня Лакшми боялись приблизиться к Нему. Поэтому они попросили Прахлада пойти и успокоить Господа.

В этом стихе Прахлада подчеркивает свое ничтожество в преданном служении. На самом деле, Прахлада только по своему смирению проявляет это чувство полной беспомощности. Какова природа продвинутого преданного? Он считает, что у него нет ни капли любви к Богу. Он считает, что является вместилищем всего дурного. Это не значит, что такие преданные лишены всех хороших качеств. Кришнадас Кавирадж написал: «Если кто-то просто вспомнит мое имя, он лишится всех своих добрых качеств, поэтому, пожалуйста, не произносите даже моего имени вслух», – а кто мы по сравнению с ним? Мы хотим, чтобы наше имя написали на доске почета, чтобы к нам непременно обращались по имени. Мы хотим уважения. Одного из шести госвами звали Гопал Бхатта Госвами. Его самадхи находится во Вриндаване, и преданные каждый год отмечают день его ухода.

Перед написанием Чайтанья Чаритамриты Господь Нитьянанда пришел к ее автору во сне и вдохновил его на эту работу. После этого Кришнадас Кавирадж отправился ко всем госвами Вриндавана, чтобы получить их благословения на описание трансцендентных игр Чайтаньи Махапрабху, и Гопал Бхатта Госвами дал свое благословение при одном условии, чтобы нигде в книге не упоминалось его имя. Поэтому во всей Чайтанье Чаритамрите его имя встречается только пару раз.
Итак, здесь Прахлада Махарадж с присущим ему смирением описывает свое состояние. Он говорит: «О, непогрешимый Господь, Ачьюта!» Ачьюта означает «непогрешимый», тот, кто никогда не совершает ошибок. Непогрешим только Кришна и Его философия, которую называют «санатана-дхармой», или вечной функцией живого существа. Никогда не стоит думать, что Господь подобен нам с вами и обусловлен материальными стихиями. Кришна непогрешим с самого рождения. У Кришны был учитель Сандипани Муни, и просто один раз услышав, Кришна все сразу запоминал.

В этом стихе Прахлада приводит в пример человека, у которого несколько жен, и они все пытаются привлечь к себе мужа. Аналогично, у обусловленного живого существа различные чувства пытаются притянуть человека к различным объектам. У нас есть пять познающих органов чувств, пять действующих, пять объектов чувств. Через познающие органы чувств мы обретаем информацию об окружающем мире. Обычно люди с помощью своих глаз хотят смотреть на что-то непристойное. Сейчас все «сидят» в Интернете, но 70 % Интернета – это порнография. Мы готовы есть все, что угодно – лишь бы было вкусно. Мы не задумываемся о том, насколько это согласуется с законами Бога. А с помощью ушей мы хотим слушать мирские песни, материалистическую философию, но в Шримад Бхагаватам говорится, что цель ушей ? слушать прославления Господа. С помощью носа мы нюхаем. Люди покупают дорогую французскую парфюмерию, чтобы другие им завидовали.

Таким образом, мы подобны человеку, у которого множество жен: все чувства тянут нас к чувственным удовольствиям. Живое существо становится жертвой своих собственных чувств и продолжает переселяться из одного тела в другое. Но человеческая жизнь предназначена для самоосознания. Она не предназначена для того, чтобы потакать желаниям чувств. В священных писаниях говорится, что без религии жизнь человека ничем не лучше жизни животного. Иногда мы видим, как животные погибают, становясь рабами своих чувств. Например, мотылек, олень. Оленю очень хочется ублажать свой слух. Его особенно радуют звуки трущихся друг о друга рогов. Охотник играет мелодию, напоминающую эти звуки. Олень останавливается, чтобы послушать, и охотник его убивает. Затем, рыбалка. Однажды Прабхупада сказал рыбакам: «Сегодня вы ловите, а завтра вас будут ловить». Рыбаки насаживают на крючок наживку, и рыба, съедая наживку, попадает на крючок. Таким образом, пытаясь ублажить свой язык, рыба встречает погибель. Пчела ищет ароматный цветок и находит лотос. Вечером этот цветок закрывается, и пчела оказывается в ловушке и задыхается. Эти примеры приводятся в Шримад Бхагаватам. Животные погибают, становясь жертвами своих чувств.

Аналогично, человек встречает свою погибель, если идет по пути чувственных наслаждений. Шримад Бхагаватам предупреждает, чтобы мы не становились рабами чувств. В таком случае вас будут называть «годасами», а в противном – «госвами». Выбор за нами: хотим мы следовать законам государства или нет. Прахлада говорит, что он очень падший, и дает пример того, как враги-чувства тянут его в разные стороны. Кто-то скажет: «Если Прахлада испытывает такие трудности, то где мне с ним сравниться?! Почему от нас этого требуют?» Прахлада Махарадж из смирения ведет себя, подобно обусловленной душе. Он говорит: «О, мой Господь! Все мои чувства тянутся к удовольствиям». Метод бхакти-йоги подразумевает обуздание ума и чувств, и если мы займем их должным образом, тогда все будет хорошо. В противном случае вас сбросит с колесницы. В Шримад Бхагаватам есть такой пример. Человек едет на колеснице, которая очень быстро несется вперед, и если у вас в руках не будет вожжей, и вы не будете править лошадьми, вас сбросит с колесницы. Аналогично, если не контролировать ум и чувства, то вас сбросит с колесницы преданного служения.

Чувства удовлетворить невозможно, как бы мы не старались. Если у вас что-то чешется, то хочется почесать. Можно или чесать до покраснения, а можно и просто потерпеть немного: почешется, почешется и перестанет. Точно так же, святые мудрецы говорят, что чувства удовлетворить невозможно, как бы мы ни пытались. Мы пытаемся их удовлетворить с незапамятных времен, но удовлетворения нет, поэтому стоит идти по пути, который на самом деле удовлетворит чувства. В Шримад Бхагаватам есть история про царя Яяти. Тесть Яяти проклял его, чтобы он стал стариком за то, что у него был роман с одной из служанок его дочери. Он дал ему лишь одну уступку: если кто-то согласится поменять свою молодость на его старость, то тогда он сможет вновь стать молодым. Царь обратился с этой просьбой к своим сыновьям, и младший сын сказал, что он в долгу перед отцом и сделает то, что хочет отец. Десять тысяч лет царь пытался ублажить свои чувства, но ничего не получилось, и тогда он сказал, что был подобен похотливому козлу. Вожделение – всепожирающий враг живого существа, оно всегда горит, словно пламя, и никогда не насыщается. В Шримад Бхагаватам описываются наши проблемные вопросы, и дается рецепт выздоровления. Великие мудрецы очень сострадательны к обусловленным душам. Они знают, что поскольку обусловленные души тянутся к объектам чувств, это делает их равнодушными к духовной жизни. Чтобы уберечь нас от ада, Шримад Бхагаватам просит нас перестать заниматься всяким вздором.

Чувства столь сильны, что при первой же возможности они приходят в возбуждение. В Шримад Бхагаватам есть история про одного мудреца. Он сидел под водой и медитировал. Россия знаменита своими подводными лодками, одним из таких «подводников» и был этот мудрец. У него уже отросли длинные волосы и ногти. Обычно люди подходят по пятьдесят раз в день к зеркалу, чтобы посмотреть, как расцветает их красота, но ему было все равно, как он выглядит. Однажды, сидя там под водой, он увидел, как спариваются рыбки, и его медитация прервалась. Он стал думать о счастье, которое можно получить благодаря чувственным наслаждениям. Так он вышел из медитации, вылез из воды и отправился к царю этой страны, у которого было пятьдесят дочерей и один сын. Мудрец попросил у царя руку одной из его дочерей. Царь был очень дипломатичным и не стал отказывать ему прямо. Он сказал, что не может заставлять своих дочерей выходить замуж, но если они сами захотят, то он не возражает. Царь обратился к своим дочерям, но те все отказывались, потому что мудрец внешне выглядел ужасно. Мудрец догадался, почему его отвергли, и сказал, что с помощью своих экстрасенсорных способностей он станет самым красивым мужчиной на этой планете. Он так и поступил, после чего еще раз пришел во дворец. Когда царевны увидели его в этот раз, каждая сразу захотела выйти за него замуж, и они стали ссориться друг с другом. В конце концов, они договорились, что он женится на всех пятидесяти. Прошло какое-то время, и мудрец подумал: «Господи, что же я наделал? Увидев, как спариваются рыбки, я полностью потерял разум». Тогда он решил посвятить свою жизнь аскезе, отправившись в лес, и его жены отправились вместе с ним. Он был очень умным и, поняв, что совершил ошибку, решил исправиться.

В материальной жизни мы всегда предостерегаем друг друга об опасности. Встречные машины обычно сигналят фарами о том, что впереди милиция. Это водительский этикет. Шримад Бхагаватам также помогает нам своими историями. Мы все понимаем, что чувства невозможно удовлетворить, но как же отвлечь их от объектов чувств? Если человек болеет, то, принимая лекарства, он вылечится, поэтому нам нужно принимать духовное лекарство. Это шраванам, киртанам… Тогда яд покинет чувства. Заклинатели змей играют с кобрами, носят их на шее, кладут им в пасть руку. В Индии их много. Суть в том, что у этих змей удалены ядовитые зубы. Аналогично, нужно извлечь яд из наших чувств. Язык, глаза, уши – все это пропитано ядом. Яд можно удалить с помощью метода преданного служения. Это авторитетный метод удаления яда из органов чувств. Слушание о святых именах и играх Господа является ключом к нашему духовному прогрессу. Однажды разбойники, похитив Джаду Бхарату, хотели принести его в жертву богине Кали. Они были готовы отрубить ему голову топором, но Джада Бхарата не боялся, он просто сидел и медитировал на Господа. Тогда богиня Кали вышла из божества и тем же самым топором, которым они хотели отрубить голову Бхарате, она изрубила всех разбойников. Поэтому если ваш ум будет постоянно думать о Кришне, Господь автоматически будет вас защищать. Господь помогает тем, кто сам себе помогает. Кришна стремится нам помочь, но нужно решительно принять Его помощь. Итак, Махараджа Прахлада описывает в этом стихе непогрешимую природу Господа.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami добавлены лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами на фестивале в Гагре в октябре 2010 г.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие ученики и доброжелатели Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами!
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

Спешу вам сообщить, что в марте начался сбор подношений на Вьяса-пуджу Гуру Махараджа, которая состоится 25 августа. В связи с тем, что Вьяса-пуджа в этом году будет проходить раньше, чем в прошлом, сроки сдачи подношений также меняются.

До конца мая вы можете высылать подношения на русском языке и до 10 июня – на английском. 
Пожалуйста, высылайте свои подношения как можно раньше, чтобы мы могли успеть перевести  и вовремя отправить все наши поздравления в английскую книгу «Вьяса-пуджа»  и начать делать книгу «Вьяса-пуджа» на русском языке. 

Пожалуйста, присылайте свои подношения в формате Word в прикрепленном файле. Все подношения оформляются в едином стиле, поэтому, пожалуйста, не ставьте красную строку - достаточно просто нажать “Enter”, чтобы мы могли видеть, что начался новый абзац. 

Мы очень нуждаемся в переводчиках, поэтому мы смиренно просим помощи у тех, кто владеет английским языком.


Подношения высылайте на адрес vpuja.gkg@gmail.com

Ваша слуга,
Ишани д.д.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами на празднике катания Шри Шри Радхи Шьямасундары на лодке во Вриндаванском храме. 28.03.11 
Рядом с Гуру Махараджем - Прабходананда Сарасвати Свами, его ученик.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami and Chintamani band__Bhajans_Studio.mp3

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами на празднике лодок в Делийском храме 31.03.2011

----------


## Aniruddha das

Говардхан Парикрама с Гуру Махараджем, ноябрь 2010 г., фотографии

----------


## Radhika

Харе Кришна. А в этом году Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами в Россию собирается? Если да, то когда и куда?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Слайдшоу об открытие нового большого храма ИСККОН в Момбассе, Кении, построенного под руководством Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами, апрель 2011

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна. А в этом году Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами в Россию собирается? Если да, то когда и куда?


В начале июня Гуру Махарадж прилетит в Россию перед поездкой в США и Канаду. Точного расписания пока нет.

----------


## Radhika

> В начале июня Гуру Махарадж прилетит в Россию перед поездкой в США и Канаду. Точного расписания пока нет.


Харе Кришна. Примите мои поклоны. А когда появится точная информация Вы можете здесь об этом сообщить?

----------


## Dravida das

> Харе Кришна. Примите мои поклоны. А когда появится точная информация Вы можете здесь об этом сообщить?


Как только будет известно точное расписание, оно появится на сайте www.gkg.ru.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live-s...m-iskcon-delhi Здесь сегодня можно будет увидеть абхишеку в Делийском храме ИСККОН  Шри Шри Ситы Рамы (по случаю дня явления Шримати Ситы)  с участием Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами

----------


## Aniruddha das

Абхишека уже началась! Можно смотреть.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...9.111758416363 фотографии с празднования дня явления Шримати Ситы Деви  в Делийском храме 12 мая 2011

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami добавлены аудиозаписи лекций Гуру Махараджа, прочитанные во время фестиваля Гаура Пурнимы 2011 в Маяпуре и Вриндаване.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами в Казахстане и Узбекистане в июне 2011 г., фотографии: http://www.gkg.ru/rus/photo-gopal-kr...detail/22/1158

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Когда ожидается приезд Гопала Кришны Госвами в Санкт-Петербург?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Когда ожидается приезд Гопала Кришны Госвами в Санкт-Петербург?


Пока трудно сказать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami Добавлены лекции, прочитанные Шрилой Гопал Кришной Госвами в Алма-ате и Ташкенте в начале июня 2011 года.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7.122266261140 Фотографии Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами со Шрилой Прабхупадой

----------


## Aniruddha das

Встреча Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами с Премьер-министром Индии А.Б. Ваджпайи в Москве, 2000 год.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами будет в Москве с 20 по 22 июля 2011 г. 21 июля планируется лекция в храме на Динамо, начало в 18.00.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uch...ami-21-07-2011 Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами рассказывает о своей проповеди в СССР в 1976-77 годах (видео).

----------


## Эдвард

Отличное видео, спасибо!  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/photo-gopal-kr...detail/23/1207 Фоторепортаж о пребывании Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Москве в июле 2011

----------


## Aniruddha das

В пятницу, 19 августа 2011 г., утреннюю лекцию по Шримад Бхагаватам в храме на Динамо (Москва) прочитает Е.С. Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами.

Приглашаем всех!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!
25 августа 2011 года (экадаши) в 11:00
в храме на Динамо состоится празднование 
Вьяса-пуджи 
Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами Махараджа

Программа праздника:

11.00  Киртан
11.30  Вступительная часть (подношение Гуру Махараджа Шриле Прабхупаде), подношение книги «Вьяса-пуджа»
12.00  Абхишека стоп
12.40  Подношения учеников
14.00  Подношение пира 108 блюд Гуру Махараджу
14.30  Пушпанджали,  Гуру-пуджа,  Киртан
15.30-16.30  Пир

Всех кто хочет принять участие в организации и проведении Вьяса-пуджи просим обращаться по тел. 8 910 4360878 (Шридхар Прабху), 8 917 5499997 (Лила притид.д.)

Ответственные за организацию:
-чистка овощей (накануне 24.08 в среду)– Шридхар Прабху (8910 4360878)
-уборка кухни–Муктапуруша Прабху (84993900108)
-подготовкапандала до и после Вьяса-пуджи –Субхангид.д. (89037459774) 
-абхишека–Амала Гопи д.д. (89166752665)
-раздача прасада –Ядурадж Прабху (89255894283)
-гирлянды и украшение вьясасаны–Ваниприяд.д.(89262639464)


Вы можете предложить фрукты, цветы, а также приготовить и принести с собой экадашные блюда.

Приглашаем всех желающих!

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uchitel...ami-19-08-2011 Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Москве 19.08.11. Видео

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gopalkrishnagoswami.com/main/livewebcast.php здесь будет идти прямая трансляция Вьяса-пуджи Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Дели 25.08.11 Начало трансляции в 7.30 мск.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://darshan.iskcondelhi.com/index...-Puja-Ceremony Фотографии с Вьяса пуджи Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами 25.08.11

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция Гуру Махараджа на Вьяса-пудже в Дели 25.08.11 (хинди)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Аудиозаписи лекций Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами, прочитанные в Н. Новгороде 9-11 сентября 2011 http://gkg.ru/eng/audio-gopalkrishnagoswami

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сегодня во Вриндаване, в благоприятный день Шри Рама Экадаши, Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами дал посвящение в санньясу Ачале Прабху, теперь его имя - Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Гуру Махараджа во время сегодняшней церемонии инициации в санньясу во Вриндаване.

----------


## vijitatma das

Здорово! Спасибо, Анируддха Прабху! У меня, кстати, инициация тоже была в Рама-экадаши  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/aniruddha_gkg/19739 Фотографии с инициации Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами на фестивале в Туапсе 25.09.11

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/photo-gopal-kr...iewcategory/26 Фотографии Гуру Махараджа, сделанные Дравидой Прабху во время Картики 2011 во Вриндаване и Дели.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gopalkrishnagoswami.com/main/index.php Сайт посвященный Шриле Гопал Кришне Госвами (на английском). Там есть фотографии, киртаны, лекции (аудио, видео) Гуру Махараджа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, примите мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

Добавлены 4 лекции Гуру Махараджа, которые он прочитал в 17 и 18 сентября 2011 в Баку и 7 лекций Гуру Махараджа, которые он прочитал в период с 12 по 16 сентября 2011 во Владимире, Иваново, Ярославле и Москве.

Ваш слуга
Дравида дас

Прослушать их можно здесь: http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...8300442&type=3 Фотографии с сегодняшней инициации, которую Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами дал в храме ИСККОН на Мира Роуд в Бомбее (Индия).

----------


## Dravida das

о там даже Ишани засветилась  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> о там даже Ишани засветилась


Да, я тоже заметил...

----------


## Aniruddha das

‎'This is Prabhupada's movement, it is his mission and we are all servants in his mission. As servants we are playing different roles'.

Gopal Krishna Goswami (From lecture at Vyasa-puja 2008)

"Это движение Прабхупады, это его миссия, и мы все - слуги в его миссии. Как слуги мы играем разные роли". 

Гопал Кришна Госвами (Из лекции на Вьяса-пудже 2008 г.)

----------


## Aniruddha das

‎"Please do not become like pious Hindus, please do not come to the temple just once in a while, chat with someone, eat some prasad and go away. Please come to the temple to hear and chant and in the mood of serving the Vaishnavas". Gopal Krishna Goswami

"Пожалуйста, не уподобляйтесь благочестивым индусам, не приходите в храм иногда, просто чтобы поболтать с кем-то, поесть прасад и уйти. Пожалуйста, приходите в храм, чтобы слушать и петь святое имя, приходите храм в духе служения вайшнавам". Гопал Кришна Госвами (даршан в Москве, июнь 2010 г.)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, примите мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

В раздел "Видео" добавлен даршан Гуру Махараджа с учениками во Вриндаване во время фестиваля Картика. Этот даршан является обязательным к просмотру для всех учеников.

Ваш слуга
Дравида дас

Запись здесь: http://www.gkg.ru/rus/video-gopal-krishna-goswami

----------


## Aniruddha das

Встреча с Президентом Индии г-жой П. Патил в феврале 2012 в Дели.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG japa.mp3 запись джапы Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами ( для скачивания жмите на ссылку, файл маленький, легко скачивается)

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG kirtan 13.01.95 S.-Peretburg.mp3 Киртан Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами 13.01.95 в С.-Петербурге

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_DZAPA.mp3 Другой вариант записи джапы Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_KIRTAN_04.06.90_Mosk.mp3 Запись киртана Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Москве, 04.06.1990

----------


## Aniruddha das

dz_GKG_108_08-32.mp3 Еще один вариант джапы Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_SS-1-2_23.12.88_Mosk.mp3 лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по Шри Шикшаштаке (стихи 1-2) 23.12.1988, Москва.

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_SS-3-4_24.12.88_Mosk.mp3 лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по Шри Шикшаштаке (стихи 3-4) 24.12.1988, Москва, переводит Вишвамитра Прабху

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_SS-5-8_24.12.88_Mosk.mp3 лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по Шри Шикшаштаке (стихи 5-8) 24.12.1988, Москва.

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_KIRTAN_17.06.99_S-Pet.mp3 Киртан Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в С.-Петербурге 17.06.99

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_NOI-01_08.07.97_Mosk.mp3 Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по "Нектару наставлений"  (текст 1) на фестивале в Сухарево в 1997 году

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_NOI-02_09.07.97_Mosk.mp3 Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по "Нектару наставлений" (текст 2) на фестивале в Сухарево в 1997 году

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_NOI-03_10.07.97_Mosk.mp3 Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по "Нектару наставлений" (текст 3) на фестивале в Сухарево в 1997 году

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_NOI-04_11.07.97_Mosk.mp3 Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по "Нектару наставлений" (текст 4) на фестивале в Сухарево в 1997 году

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_NOI-05-07_12.07.97_Mosk.mp3 Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по "Нектару наставлений" (тексты 5-7) на фестивале в Сухарево в 1997 году

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> GKG_SS-1-2_23.12.88_Mosk.mp3 лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по Шри Шикшаштаке (стихи 1-2) 23.12.1988, Москва.


1988 год! Потрясающе! И качество записи хорошее. Спасибо, Анируддха прабху!

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_CC-01_07.10.00_Divnom.mp3 Первая лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по Чайтанья Чаритамрите на фестивале в Дивноморске 2000 года.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> 1988 год! Потрясающе! И качество записи хорошее. Спасибо, Анируддха прабху!


На здоровье!

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_CC-02_08.10.00_Divnom.mp3 Вторая лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по Чайтанья Чаритамрите на фестивале в Дивноморске 2000 года.

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_CC-03_09.10.00_Divnom.mp3 Третья лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по Чайтанья Чаритамрите на фестивале в Дивноморске 2000 года.

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_CC-04_10.10.00_Divnom.mp3 Четвертая лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по Чайтанья Чаритамрите на фестивале в Дивноморске 2000 года.

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_CC-05_11.10.00_Divnom.mp3 Пятая лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по Чайтанья Чаритамрите на фестивале в Дивноморске 2000 года.

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_Lek-DEMONS_13.01.95_S-Pet.mp3 Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами о том, какие анартхи (пороки) олицетворяют демоны, убитые Кришной во Вриндаване, С.-Петербург 13.01.1995 г.

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_Lek-1-PRIEZD_S-Pet.mp3 Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами рассказывает на даршане в Маяпуре в 1996 году о своем первом приезде в СССР в 1976 году.

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_Lek-HARIN-CHINT_28.05.91_Riga.mp3 Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по книге Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура "Шри Харинама Чинтамани" прочитанная в Риге 28.05.1991 года.

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_Lek-ETIKET_11.08.96_Mosk.mp3  Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по вайшнавскому этикету, Сухарево 1996 год.

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_NOD_09.08.97_Mosk.mp3 Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по "Нектару преданности", Москва 09.08.1997.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция на санньяса-инициации во Вриндаване 23.10.11

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Гопал Кр.Госв. - джая Радха-Мадхава 24.09.11.mp3

----------


## Aniruddha das

Гопал Кр.Госв. Киртан перед лекцией 23.09.11.mp3

----------


## Aniruddha das

Гопал Кришна Госвами - Гуру-пуджа 24.09.11.mp3 Нектарный киртан Гуру Махараджа во время гуру пуджи на фестивале в Туапсе, сентябрь 2011 года.

----------


## Aniruddha das

1. Гопал Кр.Госв.(ЧЧ) 23.09.11.mp3 Семинар Гуру Махараджа на фестивале в туапсе 2011 года, 1 лекция.

----------


## Aniruddha das

2. Гопал Кр.Госв.(ЧЧ) 24.09.11.mp3 Семинар Гуру Махараджа на фестивале в туапсе 2011 года, 2 лекция.

----------


## Aniruddha das

3. Гопал Кр.Госв.(ЧЧ) 25.09.11.mp3 Семинар Гуру Махараджа на фестивале в туапсе 2011 года, 3 лекция.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Гопал Кр.Госв. Общий даршан 25.09.11.mp3

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG 10.09.09 Volgograd.MP3
GKG 11.09.09 Volgograd SB.MP3

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/photo-gopal-kr...detail/28/1649 Фотографии Гуру Махараджа с фестиваля в Маяпуре 2012 года.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami - 12-37 - Reaching the Vaikuntha Planets - 84-06-18 Calgary Canada.mp3 Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами, прочитанная 18.06.1984 в Калгари, Канаде (англ.) Гуру Махарадж в этой лекции просто как огонь! Такой поток шакти!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Проект нового большого храма ИСККОН в Дели (район Рохини), строительство которого недавно началось под руководством Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами.

----------


## Aniruddha das

24 апреля 2012 г. в Акшая Трития, под руководством Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами был заложен новый большой храм ИСККОН в Людхйяне, Пенджаб (Индия). Строительство храма планируют закончить за три года.

----------


## Aniruddha das

GKG_SB5-HELL_PLANETS_09.06.90_Mosk.mp3 Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами об адских планетах, прочитанная в Москве 09.06.1990 года.

----------


## Alice

Харе Кришна!
Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны.
Хотела спросить, а почему с сайта Гуру Махараджа убрали информацию о сборе пожертвований на предстоящую Вьяса-пуджу в Москве?
Спасибо!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна!
> Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны.
> Хотела спросить, а почему с сайта Гуру Махараджа убрали информацию о сборе пожертвований на предстоящую Вьяса-пуджу в Москве?
> Спасибо!


Вот почему:


Перенос Вьяса-Пуджи 2012
02.05.12 16:19
Дорогие преданные!
Вьяса-Пуджа Е.С. Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в этом году состоится в Дели. Решение перенести праздник из Москвы в Дели продиктовано очень плотным расписанием Гуру  Махараджа в августе.  Гуру Махарадж сказал, что не отказывается от идеи провести Вьяса-Пуджу в России, но в 2013 году.
Ваши слуги - оргкомитет Вьяса-Пуджи

----------


## Alice

Большое спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Advaita-Kripalu Das

> Вот почему:
> Перенос Вьяса-Пуджи 2012
> 02.05.12 16:19
> Дорогие преданные!
> Вьяса-Пуджа Е.С. Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в этом году состоится в Дели. Решение перенести праздник из Москвы в Дели продиктовано очень плотным расписанием Гуру  Махараджа в августе.  Гуру Махарадж сказал, что не отказывается от идеи провести Вьяса-Пуджу в России, но в 2013 году.
> Ваши слуги - оргкомитет Вьяса-Пуджи


Планируется ли приезд Гуру Махараджа в Россию в этом году? В частности на Садху-Сангу он планирует приезжать?

----------


## Dravida das

Да. Гуру Махарадж приедет в Россию в июне на пару недель, потом едет в Америку на месяц. На Садху-сангу скорее всего приедет.

----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Aniruddha das

18 и 19 июня 2012 Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами прочитает утренние и вечерние лекции в Москве в храме на Динамо. Смотрите трансляцию на http://vedamedia.ru/live/ Начало утренних лекций в 8.00, вечерних в 18.00.

----------


## Aniruddha das

18.06.2012. Москва. Лекция по ШБ 3.18.1
Лекция разностороняя, как многогранный алмаз. 
Мастерски сплетая философию с играми Кришны, Гуру Махарадж раскрыл качества Господа, 
напомнил цель духовной практики и
способы ее достижения, 
приоткрыл тайны деяний Кришны, 
ловко связал события древности с настоящим положением в мире, 
прославил Святое Имя, Его силу, 
раскрыл характер Кришны, 
сказал практические советы для духовной жизни и многое другое. И все это на основе святых писаний , на основе работ ачариев прошлого. 

Слушая об играх Господа, мы
1.Очищаемся от анартх

2.Узнаем о качествах Господа. 
Ачинтья- непостижимый. 
Непостижимое могущество Господа означает, что Его невозможно понять нашими материальными чувствами. Надо принять путь преданности. Но узнавать о Боге и слушать о Боге надо из авторитетного источника. Примеры непостижимого могущества Господа- явление Нрисимхадева, явление Варахадева.

3. Величие Господа не имеет границ. Пример- история о сапожнике и брахмане.

4. Шри Кришна нисходит в материальный мир, чтобы показать Свое могущество.
Могущество означает, что Он делает то, что невозможно сделать другим.

5. Чтобы добавить сладости в игры Господа, Джая и Виджая стали не просто демонами, а очень могущественными демонами. Они получили благословение от Господа Брахмы.

6. Духовное знание помогает избавиться от скорби. Пример- наставления, данные Хираньей Кашипу женам и детям Хираньякши.

7. Если к власти приходят демонические силы, то вся атмосфера в обществе становится неблагоприятной, усиливаются стихийные бедствия, страдания живых существ. Пример- падение Джая и Виджая.

8. Бога нельзя победить ни силой оружия, ни знанием, ни богатством…Но Бога можно покорить любовью, силой преданности.

9. Даже проклятие можно использовать для духовного развития. Привратники Джая и Виджая попросили мудрецов Кумаров, что если они проклянут их, то так, чтобы они могли всегда помнить о Господе и никогда не забывать.

10. Мы проявляем преданность, повторяя Святые имена.

11. Шраванам-киртанам дает нам силу держать свои анартхи под контролем.

12. Чем внимательнее шраванам-киртанам, тем успешнее духовное развитие.

13. Шри Кришна- аджита-непобедимый, но Он готов покориться, готов быть побежденным.

14. Он помогает нам контролировать ум и чувства, когда видит, что мы пытаемся это делать. Пример-усилия Яшоды-маты в Дамодаре – лиле.


15. Успех в духовной жизни гарантирован. Надо просто следовать этому методу с верой, преданностью и энтузиазмом. !!!!!!!!!!

Гопал Кришна Госвами ки-джай! 18.06.2012. Москва. Лекция по ШБ 3.18.1

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/photo-gopal-kr...iewcategory/29 Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, примите мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

В раздел фото добавлены новые фотографии, с последнего визита Гуру Махараджа в Москву (18 и 19 июня 2012).

Ваш слуга
Дравида дас

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/aniruddha_gkg/20310 Фоторепортаж о пребывании Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в России в июне 2012 г.: Москва, Нижний Новгород, Ярославль, Москва.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, примите мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

В раздел "Аудио" добавлена лекция Гуру Махараджа по Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.18.1 которую он прочитал в Москве 18.06.2012.

http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami

Ваш слуга
Дравида дас

----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

ДОРОГИЕ ВАЙШНАВЫ!

Приглашаем Вас на празднование Вьяса - пуджи
Его Святейшества Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами Махараджа
которая состоится 13 августа 2012 года (экадаши)
в пандале храма «на Динамо»  в 12:00
Программа праздника:
•12-00 Киртан
•12-30 Вступление - о значении Вьяса - пуджи
•13-00 Подношения, абхишека стоп Гуру  Махараджа
•15-00 Гуру - пуджа, пушпанджали, предложение 108 блюд
•16-00 Пир
Ждем вас на празднике, будем рады вашей помощи по чистке овощей, подготовке пандала до и после проведении Вьяса - пуджи.
Вы можете также приготовить и привезти с собой самые вкусные экадашные блюда для предложения Гуру Махараджу.
Контактные телефоны:
•8 925 589 42 83 Ядурадж пр.
•8-917-549-99-97 Лила прити дд
•8-925-77-50-108 Арати дд

----------


## Aniruddha das

Видеозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами, прочитанной в Москве 18.06.2012: http://vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uchitel...ami-18-06-2012

----------


## Aniruddha das

Видеозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами, прочитанной в Москве 19.06.2012: http://vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uchitel...ami-19-06-2012

----------


## Aniruddha das

Видеозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами, прочитанной в Москве 05.08.2012: http://vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uchitel...ami-05-08-2012

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://gopalkrishnagoswami.com/live-darshan.php Прямая трансляция с празднования Вьяса-пуджи Гуру Махараджа в Дели 13.08.12

----------


## Advaita-Kripalu Das

Харе Кришна. А где можно скачать весь архив лекций Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами на русском языке, или хотя бы частично? На https://gkg.ru:8080/action/ лекции только за последние несколько лет лежат.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Нью-Вриндаван,
5 июня 1969 г.

Дорогой Гопала Кришна!

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Получил твое письмо от 29 мая 1969 г. Я уже отослал тебе начитанные четки, и надеюсь, что ты всегда будешь счастлив в сознании Кришны. Поскольку ты очень хорошая, чистая душа, несомненно, Кришна одарит тебя всеми благословениями. Не важно, остаешься ли ты в этой части мира, или в Индии. Где-бы ты ни находился, регулярно повторяй Харе Кришна, и твоему примеру будут следовать другие.

Я рад, что твои родители интересуются «Бхагавад-гитой» и Господом Кришной. Когда ты вернешься к ним в Индию, то сможешь правильно обьяснить им философию Кришны. Также мне было приятно узнать, что ты все-таки решил взять в жены девушку из сознания Кришны, которая будет согласна строго следовать четырем основным принципам. Насколько я понял, тебе очень нравится наша вечерняя песня: киба джая джая горачандер…

Ты предложил мне свои добровольные услуги, когда вернешься в Индию, и лучшим служением будет твоя деятельность, как представителя Движения сознания Кришны. По моему убеждению, Индия деградирует из-за того, что оставила свои изначальные культурные корни. Правительство с восторгом смотрит на мерцающую цивилизацию Запада, и к этому была направлена политика нашего последнего премьер-министра мистера Неру, который хотел увидеть Индию за одно мгновение такой же богатой и материально развитой, как Америка. И хотя Ганди проводил политику, направленную на развитие простой сельской жизни и защиту коров, но после того, как Ганди не стало, его верный ученик Пандит Неру начал с того, что запланировал открыть скотобойню.

И мы сейчас живем в этой стране. Поэтому если ты поймешь науку сознания Кришны, то сможешь приступить к возрождению культурной жизни в Индии. Конечно, пока я жив, ты всегда будешь получать от меня всестороннюю поддержку. Если бы ты сосредоточил свои усилия в таком городе, как Бомбей, пропагандируя сознание Кришны среди молодого поколения, как я это делаю в западных странах, это было бы великим служением Кришне и твоей стране. Я уже просил тебя высказать свои мысли по поводу продвижения проекта по распространению наших книг и литературы. Я не вижу никаких альтернатив этому, поэтому если ты сможешь выполнить мою волю, я останусь вечно тебе благодарен. Можешь писать мне так часто, как хочешь, это мой долг – давать тебе правильные наставления. Просто следуй им и ты будешь счастлив.
Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

----------


## Aniruddha das

RN037_GKG_Kirtan_md_05082012.flac Аудиозапись нектарного киртана Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Москве 05.08.2012

----------


## Aniruddha das

RN037_Gopal_Krishna_Goswami_05082012.flac Лекция Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Москве 05.08.2012

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://narod.ru/disk/60040403001.626...1-pdf.zip.html Журнал учеников Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами "Лава матра". Номера 1-11.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami Darshan 27.09.12 Tuapse.MP3 Аудиозапись нектарного даршана Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами с учениками на фестивале "Садху Санга 2012" 27.09.12 Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami 27.09.12 Tuapse.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами о Бхактивиноде Тхакуре на фестивале "Садху Санга 2012" 27.09.12. Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami  28.09.12 Tuapse.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами о Харидасе Тхакуре на фестивале "Садху Санга 2012" 28.09.12. Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami 01.10.12 Sochi SB 5.5.4.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Сочи 01.10.12 ШБ 5.5.4 Наставления Господа Ришабхадева. Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami Sochi 01.10.12 morning.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Сочи 01.10.12  Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami Sochi 02.10.12 SB 4.21.33.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Сочи 02.10.12 ШБ 4.21.33 Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami 04.10.12 Novorossiysk SB 1.8.25.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Новороссийске 04.10.12 ШБ 1.8.25 Молитва царицы Кунти. Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami 04.10.12 Novorossiysk Story of Lord Jagannatha.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Новороссийске 04.10.12 (вечер) История Господа Джаганнатхи. Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami 05.10.12 Novorossiysk SB 6.2.13.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Новороссийске 05.10.12 ШБ 6.2.13 История Аджамилы. Важность внимательного повторения Святого Имени. Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami 05.10.12 Krasnodar CC Madhya 22.128-129.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Краснодаре 05.10.12 ЧЧ Мадхья 22.128-129 Пять главных анг преданного служения. Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami 06.10.12 Krasnodar BG 12.13-14.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Краснодаре 06.10.12 БГ 12.13-14 Качества, которые делают преданного дорогим для Кришны. Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami 08.10.12 Rostov SB 7.6.2.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в в Ростове 08.10.12 ШБ 7.6.2 Наставления Прахлады Махараджа. Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Gopal Krishna Goswami 07.10.12 Rostov BG 18.57-58.MP3 Аудиозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в в Ростове 07.10.12 БГ 18.57-58. Для скачивания жмите на ссылку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uchitel...mad-bhagavatam Видеозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Москве 10.10.12

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

http://audio.iskcondesiretree.info/i...rishna_Goswami Здесь выложены аудиозаписи лекций Гуру Махараджа на английском, хинди и с русским переводом. Лекции доступны для прослушивания онлайн и для скачивания, для скачивания нужно щелкнуть правой кнопкой мышки по ссылке (названию лекции) и выбрать "сохранить как".

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1267940&type=1  Более 900 фотографий Гуру Махараджа, снятых Дравидой Прабху во время фестиваля Картики во Вриндаване (ноябрь 2012): парикрамы, даршаны, инициации и много многое другое. Там даже есть уникальные фото - Гуру Махарадж во время проведения пуджи своим Божествам. Единственное, просмотр доступен только для пользователей фейсбука.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Сундаралал дас

Джай Анирудха пр.! впервые вижу это Дерево Желаний.. спасибо.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами Махарадж: 

Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал, что когда семя преданости посажено, его нужно поливать с помощью шраванам, киртанам и бхакти, тогда разовьется Кришна према. Невозможно начать духовную жизнь без общения с преданным. Если семя посажено, то нужно его поливать, и тогда оно вырастет Если не поливать его, то оно не вырастет. Это очень легкий метод. Просто воспевайте, читатйте и общайтесь. Это не трудно. Любой может следовать этому процессу.

В святом имени заключается полная сила. Тот кто принял святое имя, очень удачлив. Когда семя преданности поливается, тогда вырастает растение и принесет плоды и нектар, который освобождает от цикла рождений и смерти. Общение с преданными приносит нам знание. В третьей песне Шримад Бхагаватам, Девахути спрашивает своего сына Капилу Муни о том как получить освобождение. Затем она спрашивает как различить садху. Капила Муни отвечает ей, что садху можно различить по качествам.

Итак чистое общение может вымыть всю грязь с наших сердец. Я смиренно прошу вас принять духовную жизнь. В Кали югу есть только одно хорошее качество - воспевание святых имен. Мы должны решить, хотим ли мы достичь цели жизни или нет? Если для этого нужно пожертвовать чем-то, делайте это. Делайте только то, что даст вам любовь к Кришне. Таким образом вы сделаете свою жизнь успешной.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Aniruddha das

‎"Итак, у нас нет привязанности к Святому Имени. Что же делать? 

Прилагайте усилия. И садху-санга поможет вам. Подобно тому, как когда вы живете в атмосфере храма, благодаря садху-санга вы можете вставать рано утром, следовать процессу вайдхи-бхакти, читать свою джапу, и даже если вы засыпаете во время джапы, кто-нибудь обязательно разбудит вас. Если вы засыпаете во время джапы, кто-нибудь в конце концов побрызгает на вас водой. Поэтому садху-санга несомненно помогает вам даже лучше читать джапу. Она помогает вам читать джапу в благоприятные утренние часы.

В действительности в утреннее время каждый должен воспевать. Это гарантирует здоровое духовное развитие. Но положим, вы живете дома. Поскольку многие из вас живут дома. Приходите так часто, как только сможете, и воспользуйтесь благом духовного общения. Когда вы живете в материальном мире, каждый хочет отвратить вас от Кришны. Кроме того, кто посвятил свою жизнь учению Господа Кришны. Привяжите Святое Имя к своему языку. И СДЕЛАЙТЕ СВОЕЙ ЦЕЛЬЮ ВОСПЕВАТЬ ПОСТОЯННО!", - Е.С. Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами Махарадж

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дравида Прабху добавил на сайт 14 аудио лекций Гуру Махараджа, которые он прочитал во время осеннего тура по югу России в 2012 году. http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.dandavats.info/?p=2487 Фотографии с церемонии инициации, которую Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами провел в Пуне (Индия) в новом большом храме ИСККОН, 4 мая 2013 года.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вчера Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами открыл новый храм ИСККОН в Дели, в районе Дварка. Фоторепортаж с открытия храма: http://www.dandavats.info/?p=2977

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вчера Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами открыл новый храм ИСККОН в Дели, в районе Дварка. Фоторепортаж с открытия храма: http://www.dandavats.info/?p=2977


Джай!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Еще фотографии с открытия храма в Дварке, Дели: http://tinyurl.com/9mejmwj Оказывается, это был открыт временный храм, планируется еще строительство большого храма в этом месте, а после строительства большого храма, нынешний временный храм будет использоваться  как культурный центр.

Подробности здесь (на английском языке): http://www.dandavats.com/?p=11652

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Почему Гопал Кришна Госвами не приезжает в Украину?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Почему Гопал Кришна Госвами не приезжает в Украину?


Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами приезжает на Украину, когда у него есть возможность.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами приезжает на Украину, когда у него есть возможность.


Откуда вы это знаете? Он похоже уже не был пару лет.
Почему Джаяпатака Махарадж, Венугопал прабху и Премападмини матаджи не приезжают на Украину?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Откуда вы это знаете? Он похоже уже не был пару лет.


Какой кошмар!Пару лет!На Дальнем Востоке он был в 2006 г.в крайний раз и ничего.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Откуда вы это знаете? Он похоже уже не был пару лет.
> Почему Джаяпатака Махарадж, Венугопал прабху и Премападмини матаджи не приезжают на Украину?


Знаю оттуда, что я его секретарь-переводчик в России, и вот уже несколько лет подряд, Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами планирует поездку на Украину, получает визы, но ввиду разных обстоятельств (напряженный график и т.д.) последние пару лет поездки не получались. Руководство ИСККОН Украины все время приглашает Шрилу Гопал Кришну Госвами приехать на Украину, но поскольку у Махараджа очень плотный график поездок, к сожалению, приезжать на Украину он может не так часто. Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами как член GBC курирует храмы в Индии (под его руководством сейчас строятся 6 больших храмов в разных городах Индии), в Кении и Уганде, в Бирме, в США и Канаде, в Азербайджане и России (Москва, Золотое Кольцо и Юг). Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами в первую очередь планирует посещение всех храмов, которые находятся в зоне его ответственности, а в остальные места он может приехать только, если у него появляется "окно" в расписании.

Насчет Шрилы Джаяпатаки Махараджа, и остальных преданных ничего не могу сказать.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Эка Пранешвари дд

Большое спасибо за видео!

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

На сайт gkg.ru добавлены аудио лекции и даршаны, записанные во время последнего визита Гуру Махарадджа в Москву и Баку http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uchitel...3-sh-b-3-27-25 Онлайн видеозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами по ШБ в Москве 05.07.13. Очень насыщенная лекция, очень много важных моментов.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uchitel...snaya-lektsiya Онлайн видеозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Москве 30.06.13 г.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://m.dandavats.com/?p=554 фоторепортаж с Ратха-ятры в Ванкувере 11 августа 2013 с участием Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами.

----------


## Aniruddha das

На сайт учеников добавлены аудио лекции и даршаны, записанные во время недавнего визита Гуру Махараджа в Москву и Баку http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

http://video.yandex.ru/users/krishna-nnov/view/33 ЕС Гопал Кришна Госвами. Видеозапись лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам 6.14.29 (30 мая 1994 года, Нижний Новгород)

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uchitel...snaya-lektsiya Видеозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Москве 25.08.13

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uchitel...3-sh-b-10-2-37 Видеозапись лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Москве 26.08.13 

Очень вдохновляющая лекция! Цитата из лекции:"Если вы как следует следуете садхане, повторяете внимательно джапу, читаете книги Шрилы Прабхупады и т.д., то Мая становится для вас непривлекательной, а Кришна становится очень привлекательным. Но когда ваша садхана ослабевает, то тогда наоборот Кришна становится для вас непривлекательным, а Мая снова начинает вам казаться красивой".

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://live.iskcondelhi.com/ прямая трансляция с Вьяса пуджи Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Дели 01.09.13

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.gkgoffice.com/pdfs/GKG%20...OOK%202013.pdf Книга "Вьса-пуджа" 2013 года на английском языке.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Dravida das

*Сатсварупа Даса Госвами о Гуру Махарадже*

Его Святейшество Гопал Кришна Госвами Махараджа – величайший ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, который на протяжении долгих лет преданно служит его миссии, участвуя во многих проектах. Я работал с Гопал Кришна Махараджем на раннем этапе в GBC, когда дела там обстояли несколько шероховато из-за грубости и злоупотреблений среди преданных. Время от времени преданные пытались вести политические игры против Гопал Кришны Махараджа, но я заметил, что у него всегда была защита. Что-то наподобие ширмы окружало его, как непробиваемая Нараяна-кавача, благодаря чему никто не мог его уязвить и победить. Я воспринял это как персональную протекцию Шрилы Прабхупады, дарованную его верному слуге.

Гопал Кришна Махараджа проделал большую работу в Мумбае в проекте Джуху, который в последствии развился до настоящего великолепного уровня. Он проповедовал по всей Индии и обрел много последователей. Венчающим достижением Махараджа был проект «Слава Индии» на холме в Нью-Дели, который он закончил по прошествии длительного времени, преодолев много препятствий. Он проявил заметную решительность при работе над этим блестящим проектом, являющимся гордостью Прабхупады. Проповеди в Индии оказалось не достаточно для Гопал Кришны Махараджа, поэтому он отправился в Россию, в которой он так же стал широко проповедовать и обрел там учеников.

Его репутация безупречна. Он всегда был добр и любезен при наших с ним личных встречах. Я уважаю его как истинного джентльмена и очень продвинутого вайшнава. Гопал Кришна Махарадж достоин почтения и уважения из-за всех его замечательных достоинств верного слуги Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Dravida das

*Хридаянанда Дас Госвами о Гуру Махарадже*

Мне выпала большая честь сказать несколько слов о моем дорогом давнем друге и духовном брате Гопал Кришне Госвами по случаю его Вьяса-пуджи. Впервые я его встретил в Бостоне в 1970 году, но возможность познакомиться поближе выпала в середине 70-х, когда Прабхупада назначил нас обоих в GBC. Я кратко упомяну те качества, которые мне больше всего в нем нравятся. Во-первых, он прочно утвердил себя как самый преданный и верный слуга нашего основателя-ачарьи Шрилы Прабхупады. Гопал Кришна Госвами посвятил всю свою жизнь служению Прабхупаде и отличился неустанной проповедью сознания Кришны по всему миру. С неисчерпаемой решительностью, преданностью, интеллигентностью и сочувствием он обучил, организовал, вдохновил и наставил на истинный путь бесчисленное количество душ. Он действительно является одним из фундаментальных столпов нашей интернациональной миссии.
В этот важный для него день я посылаю Гопал Кришне Госвами свои сердечные поздравления.

С наилучшими пожеланиями
Хридаянанда Даса Госвами

----------


## Dravida das

*Бхакти-чару Свами о Гуру Махарадже*

Шрила Прабхупада часто жаловался, что индийский высший класс неохотно приобщается к движению. Его Святейшество Гопал Кришна Махарадж был одним из первых представителей высших слоев индийского социума, кто присоединился к ИСККОН.
Выходец из аристократической семьи, сын капитана индийского военно-морского флота, получивший образование в одном из лучших университетов Европы (Сорбонна), очень привлекательный, занимающий руководящий пост в международной компании в Канаде, весьма состоявшийся и успешный, – у него были все материальные блага, к которым стремятся остальные.
Но когда он встретился со Шрилой Прабхупадой, то ради убежища у его лотосных стоп, бросил все. Шрила Прабхупада, естественно, городился таким учеником. Его Божественная Милость вернулся с ним в Индию и назначил на пост в GBC – управлять местным движением. С того времени Его Святейшество Гопал Кришна Махарадж служит Его Божественной Милости с предельной искренностью и самоотверженностью. И благодаря этому, успех следует за ним естественно и автоматически.
Шрила Прабхупада назначил его в GBC руководить 2-мя наиболее важными проектами в Индии: во Вриндаване и Бомбее. Никто и представить не мог, что развитие этих проектов будет настолько стремительным и масштабным. Так же мы могли наблюдать за деятельностью Махараджа в Дели: еще 20 лет назад у него здесь ни чего не было, но на сегодняшний день он благословил Дели 6-тью готовыми великолепными храмами и работает над постройкой многих новых.
Находясь в столице Индии, он проделывает исключительную работу для движения сознания Кришны. Его тесные отношения с государственными и правительственными органами очень помогли в решении проблем нашего общества по всему миру, например в Венгрии, России, Казахстане.
Шрила Прабхупада всегда подчеркивал роль распространения книг как самую важную в расширении нашего движения. Его Святейшество Гопал Кришна Махарадж взял на себя эту роль как одну из главнейших в его жизни. Ежегодно он мотивирует тысячи преданных распространять миллионы книг, и его храмы признаются ведущими в этой деятельности в ИСККОН по всему миру.
Его садхана безукоризненна. Где бы Махарадж ни был, каждое утро он совершает службу на алтаре Их Светлостям. Это удивительно, как с таким плотным графиком и слабым здоровьем ему удается каждое утро проводить мангала-арати, после чего с не меньшей любовью и преданностью служить еще и своим собственным Божествам.
Вне всяких сомнений, он – один из самых образцовых преданных в нашем движении. Не только из-за своих замечательных достижений, но также по безукоризненному поведению. Он всегда держится очень скромно и толерантно с другими. На начальной стадии ИСККОН, когда молодые лидеры движения часто проявляли пылкий и довольно агрессивный темперамент, Его Святейшество Гопал Кришна Махарадж сохранял спокойное смирение, уже тогда проявляя свое возвышенное духовное положение.
Мне действительно повезло иметь такого чудесного духовного брата и друга. И хотя я намного младше его, он относится ко мне с неподдельным почтением, что является истинным проявлением его любви. Когда я присоединился к движению, то получил возможность служить Прабхупаде во Вриндаване вместе с Махараджем. Я мог наблюдать личную любовь и привязанность, с которой к нему относился Шрила Прабхупада и как он гордился своим изумительным учеником.
Я молю Кришну, чтобы Он позволил этому чудесному преданному оставаться с нами еще долгие годы и продолжать распространять славу Господа. Движение санкиртаны Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махарпрабху имеет своей целью освобождение нашего мира и для успешного исполнения этой славной миссии нужны выдающиеся преданные, которые могли бы руководить движением. Я выражаю свою исреннюю благодарность Шриле Прабхупаде за такого замечательного духовного брата и друга.

----------


## Dravida das

*Радханатх Свами о Гуру Махарадже	
*
Это большая честь для меня – иметь возможность выразить свое искреннее восхищение Его Святейшеством Гопал Кришной Госвами Махараджем. Во многих аспектах он не имеет себе равных в преданном служении Шриле Прабхупаде. К примеру, он учредил самый масштабный в истории ИСККОН проект по распространению литературы, выступил инициатором возведения нескольких наших самых значимых мировых храмов и проследил за процессом их постройки, организовал некоторые из общин преданных, которые на данное время являются наиболее многочисленными. Он установил связи со многими высокопоставленными государственными лицами и другими значительными персонами Индии и вовлек их в деятельность по оказанию социальной помощи в нескольких международных чрезвычайных ситуациях.
Он выступил инициатором широчайшего распространения обедов (прасада) от ИСККОН. Махарадж продолжал преданно служить на постах GBC и BBT с того самого момента, когда Шрила Прабхупада назначил его. Его садхана является образцовой, а его характер истинного вайшнава вдохновляет тысячи людей. Все эти великие достижения и многие другие выражают любовь Махараджа к Шриле Прабхупаде и к Шри Шри Радха-Расабихари.
Я поздравляю всех последователей Его Святейшества Гопал Кришны Махараджа с вашей удачей – Шрила Прабхупада и Гуру Парампара благославляют всех вас этим особым образом.
Мне очень повезло с тем, что Махарадж считает мою скромную персону своим другом и духовным братом. Своим примером Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами Махарадж учит меня истинной преданности, и за это я буду всегда ему признателен.
Ваш покорный слуга,
Радханатх Свами

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Встреча Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами с Президентом Индии 01.11.12

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Трансляции парикрам и лекций Гуру Махараджа

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, примите мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!


Если на то будет милость Шримати Радхарани и Кришны, я буду вести онлайн трансляции из Враджа парикрам и лекций Гуру Махараджа и т.п.

Объявления о начале трансляции будут появляться в моей ленте новостей на facebook . И их можно будет смотреть в реальном времени. Если же вы не успеете, то все это будет записываться и публиковаться на моем канале

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/dravida-das-gkg

Сейчас пока идет тестирование работы. Трансляции начнутся, если на то будет милость Кришны, с 31 октября.

Ваш слуга
Дравида дас
P.S. Если у вас нет учетной записи на фейсбук, то можете ее там завести и добавить меня в друзья, чтобы видеть мою ленту и новости о трансляциях в ней.
Если желания регистрироваться на фейсбуке нет,  то просто следите за каналом на http://www.ustream.tv/channel/dravida-das-gkg

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами:

Удовлетворить духовного учителя - значит исполнять его наставления. Как удовлетворить духовного учителя? Подарить ему красивую гирлянду? Духовный учитель удовлетворен, когда ученик увеличивает повторение святого

имени, улучшает качество воспевания, читает книги, служит преданным, развивает смирение. Если вы хотите привлечь Кришну, вам нужно практиковать смирение. Нужно иметь дух служения, т. е. желать служить вайшнавам. Следует развивать в себе способность видеть хорошее во всех вайшнавах. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что мы должны быть подобны пчелам, а не мухам.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами:

В счастье и в несчастье просто воспевайте святые имена. Человеческая жизнь может закончиться когда угодно, поэтому воспевайте. Святые имена нужно привязать к нашим языкам. Если у нас есть что-нибудь ценное, то мы с этим очень осторожны. Никогда нельзя расставаться со святыми именами, ни в какой ситуации — ни в потере, ни в приобретении. Нужно понять, что святые имена нисходят из духовного мира для нашего очищения. Настоящая задача, стоящая перед нами, — это привязаться к святому имени. Конечно, для этого нужно чем-то пожертвовать. Если вы хотите чего-то высшего, то вам нужно расстаться с чем-то низшим. Поэтому промежуточная стадия — это повторение святых имен с уменьшением оскорблений. А высшая стадия — это когда вы совсем не совершаете оскорблений. Поэтому, пожалуйста, повторяйте святые имена. Важно улучшать качество святого имени. Мы должны очень внимательно повторять. Чем внимательнее мы будем это делать, тем больше мы будем чувствовать взаимность. Если вы хотите получить духовное благо, то вы должны следовать духовным принципам и внимательно повторять. Примите прибежище у святого имени, которое само по себе благочестиво и очищает сердце. Махапрабху сказал, что нет строгих правил для повторения святого имени. Это можно делать в любом месте и когда угодно. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сегодня в благоприятный день ухода Шрилы Гаура Кишора даса бабаджи Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами дал посвящение в санньясу своим двум ученикам: Джанардане Прабху и Вайшнаву Прабху. Джанарадана Прабху получил имя Бхакти Ануграха Джанардана Свами, а Вайшнава Прабху получил имя Бхакти Ашрая Вайшнава Свами.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, примите мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

Добавлено 9 лекций, которые Гуру Махарадж прочитал на фестивале Садху Санга 2013 и одну лекцию по Бхагавад Гите 12.13-14 прочитанную в Сочи 30 сентября 2013. Послушать их можно здесь: http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami

Ваш слуга
Дравида Дас

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Добавлено 11 аудио лекций Гуру Махараджа, которые он прочитал в октябре 2013 в Сочи, Краснодаре, Ростове и Москве. http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami

----------


## Aniruddha das

Добавлено 6 аудио лекций Гуру Махараджа, которые он прочитал во время фестиваля Картика 2013 во Вриндаване. http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, примите мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

Добавлены лекции за 2005 и 2006 года. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5b086c2...05%20-%202006/

Ваш слуга
Дравида Дас

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Эка Пранешвари дд

Дорогой Анирудха прабху,хочется перевода новогодней лекции гуру-махараджа

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Дорогой Анирудха прабху,хочется перевода новогодней лекции гуру-махараджа


Мне тоже хочется.  :smilies:  Но лекция на хинди, хинди я не знаю, увы. Только некоторые слова знаю.

Можно все равно послушать, для очищения. Тем более, что понятные слова часто встречаются: Бхагаван, Кришна, харинам, шастра, Калиюга, Чайтанья Махапрабху, Рупа Госвами и т.д. и т.п.  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Фотографии с церемонии инициации, которую Гуру Махарадж провел в Дели 27.01.14г http://m.dandavats.com/?p=3508

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Махабхарата дас

Sureshvari Sureshvari
Я думаю о том,что увидела.Как много и долго мне надо еще учиться у ГУРУ. ВЧЕРА ГОПАЛ КРИШНА ГОСВАМИ подошел к алтарю и попросил всего один лепесток ,лежащий у стоп ШРИ ШРИ ДАЯЛУ НИТАЙ ШАЧИ СУТА и взял этот лепесток с таким трепетом ,нежностью и любовью ,будто это САМ ГОСПОДЬ В ЕГО РУКАХ .Я запомню это на всю жизнь.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие друзья!

Приглашаем Вас на воскресную программу 6 апреля с участием Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами Махараджа в Центр индийской культуры Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты на метро Полежаевская.

Расписание программы:

14:00 – Киртан
15:00 – Лекция Е.С. Гопал Кришны Госвами Махараджа
16:30 – Киртан
17:00 – Воскресный пир
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Адрес:

Москва, ул. Куусинена, д.19 а.
Центральный Дом культуры ВОС.

От м. Полежаевская ходят маршрутки 43м, 18м, 597м; троллейбусы 43, 65; автобусы 64, 48
Остановка «Центральный д/к "ВОС"»

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Из лекции ЕС Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами:
Представьте себе пустыню, в пустыне бывают миражи; измученная жаждой собака мечется из стороны в сторону в надежде найти воду, но, не обнаружив ничего, просто умирает в этой пустыне. Точно также, живое существо надеется, что где-то оно добудет хотя бы чуточку сока, что вся эта разнообразная материальная деятельность принесёт хоть какое-то счастье. И потому живое существо погружается в разнообразную деятельность, берясь то за одно дело, то за другое, но в итоге получает то же самое, что и собака в пустыне. 

Живое существо просто умирает в полном разочаровании. Материалист, который слеп к истинной цели человеческой жизни, делает всё для удовлетворения чувств. Если мы рассмотрим уровень морали, царящей в сегодняшнем обществе, то мы увидим, что люди готовы на всё, ради капли наслаждения. Долгое время считалось нормальным, когда мужчина общается с женщиной, а женщина с мужчиной, однако теперь люди устали и от этого. Сегодня западное общество считает совершенно заурядным явлением, когда человек называет себя «геем». Это новый способ, с помощью которого они пытаются добыть ещё немного счастья. Люди попробовали все возможные наркотики, а некоторые, как мы слышали, даже занялись танцами с животными. В Сиэтле была вечеринка, на которой кое-кто из присутствующих людей танцевал и обнимался со свиньёй. 

Такова норма-мы ищем счастья любым путём: обнимая свинью, близко общаясь с людьми того же пола, - и думаем при этом, что это принесёт нам счастье. Мы пытаемся напичкать своё тело чем попало. Но счастья по-прежнему нет. Живое существо, которое не имеет веры в священные писания, просто сходит с ума. Сумасшедший человек постоянно чем-то занят, и ему никогда нельзя доверять. Он может совершить всё, что угодно в любую секунду. Общество состоит из таких безумцев, но преданные Господа считаются святыми, они обладают знанием об истинной цели человеческой жизни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из лекции ЕС Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами:
Преданный всегда думает: «Как я могу служить Господу ещё лучше?» А материалист думает: «Как мне ублажить свои чувства ещё лучше?» По этой причине материалист развивает привязанность к объектам чувств, в то время как преданный развивает привязанность к лотосным стопам Господа. Более того, преданный стремится действовать в соответствии с полученным знанием. Действие в знании означает полную убежденность, что чувственные удовольствия подобны испражнениям. Никому не нравится находиться возле испражнений. Зайдя в туалет, человек старается выйти из него побыстрее, так и для преданного - чувственные удовольствия подобны испражнениям. Материалиста, чей стандарт счастья и наслаждения очень низок, можно сравнить со свиньей, которую привлекают отвратительные вещи.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЕС Гопал Кришна Госвами:
В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» объясняется, что есть 3 категории учеников. Высший, лучший из учеников - тот, кто понимает настроения духовного учителя и исполняет его желания, даже еще не слыша их из уст духовного учителя. Он видит, каково желание духовного учителя, даже еще не услышав его. 
Второй вид духовного ученика также хорош, но он получает наставления, слыша их от духовного учителя, и исполняет их. Другой же вид ученика - тот, который слышит наставления духовного учителя, вступает с ним в спор и делает по-своему. Вот так вот: есть 3 вида учеников. Когда мы духовно развиты, мы хотим исполнять желания Господа, а не принуждать Его исполнять наши желания.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из лекции ЕС Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами:
Как избавиться от гордыни? Нарада Муни говорит, что служа великому преданному, можно избавиться от гордыни, т.е. стать слугой слуги, слуги, слуги. Когда вы становитесь слугой, вы ничего не теряете, а только выигрываете. Служа великому преданному, человек может избавиться от гордыни. Гордость означает, что вы считаете, что Вы самый лучший. Как, например, Дурьйодхана не нашел никого умнее себя. У нас могут быть разные виды гордыни. Служить великому преданному надо смиренным образом. Служа великому преданному, можно избавиться от гордыни. Поэтому стремитесь служить великим преданным. Первый способ, как мы можем служить - это слушать их наставления. Служите великим преданным, и это поможет вам избавиться от гордыни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЕС Гопал Кришны Госвами:
Преданный размышляет о Боге и Его наставлениях, и потому его называют прия. Прия означает «тот, кто очень дорог всем». Также прия означает «тот, у кого нет врагов». Без преувеличения можно сказать, что у преданного нет врагов. Почему? Потому что преданный хочет только одного - отдавать. Его главное дело-давать людям знание о Боге. Его единственная задача-донести до людей знание об их изначальном положении. Он ничего не хочет получить для себя. Собственное удовольствие или обладание чем-либо ничего не значат для него. Они не представляют для него никакой ценности. Единственное, чего хочет преданный-рассказать людям о Господе, с тем, чтобы живые существа смогли подняться из своего жалкого положения, и, так или иначе, сделать свою жизнь более совершенной. 

Как говорится в Шестой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: «Приняв процесс санкиртаны, весь мир обретёт счастье». И в комментарии Прабхупада говорит: «Потому движение санкиртаны, распространяемое Самой Верховной Личностью Бога,-это наиболее прямой и доступный метод достижения самой чистой формы сознания». Преданный - прия, ведь он дорог каждому. Вовлекая людей в процесс санкиртаны, он хочет весь мир сделать счастливым. Движение санкиртаны-это процесс, с помощью которого можно сделать несчастных счастливыми!
___
Из книги "Амритера тарангини" (волны нектара) - сборника лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами, прочитанных в 80-е годы в Монреале, Канаде.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Эка Пранешвари дд

Подскажите,где это?

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

> Подскажите,где это?


В храме в Дели.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие ученики, примите мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Вам выпала действительно большая удача быть частью движения Шрилы Прабхупады. Его Божественная Милость очень простым и наглядным образом явил нам Абсолютную Истину, и благодаря этой святой и чистой простоте осознанные души по всему миру смогли обрести сознание Кришны. Я хотел бы увидеть всех вас продвигающимися дальше и дальше в своей духовной эволюции, следуя наставлениям Прабхупады. Информацию об этих предписаниях мы можем найти в его книгах, письмах и беседах.
Усердное повторение мантры, постоянное чтение книг Прабхупады, общение с преданными и полезное самоотверженное служение – ключевые элементы для духовного развития. Так как Господь неотделим от Своего Святого Имени, мы должны повторять его с большим вниманием. Старайтесь не допускать никаких оскорблений Сятого Имени. Прошу вас делать все возможное, чтобы прочитывать ваши круги мантры в утреннее время. Чем больше внимания вы будете уделять мантре, тем быстрее освободитесь от негативных эффектов иллюзорной энергии майи.
Ежедневно читайте книги Прабхупады и старайтесь посещать еженедельные программы в своем центре/храме. Если возможно, каждую неделю прослушивайте хотя бы одну лекцию по Бхагаватам в храме. Строго следуйте утренней программе, предписанной Шрилой Прабхупадой. Имейте желание также выполнять какое-то практическое служение. Начинайте проводить Нама-Хатты или принимайте участие в деятельности других Нама-Хатт. Человеческая жизнь может закончится в любой момент и возможность получить ее снова выпадает очень редко. Служите с энтузиазмом и наслаждайтесь благом сознания Кришны.
ИСККОН – это семья Шрилы Прабхупады, и все мы взаимосвязанные члены этой семьи. Все мы служим Прабхупаде по мере своих возможностей. Как и в обычной семейной жизни, где мы следуем наставлениям главы семейства, в духовной жизни мы должны сотрудничать друг с другом, чтобы удовлетворить Шрилу Прабхупаду. Вы должны работать вместе с другими преданными, нравятся они вам или нет. Во имя Божественной Милости нам нужно отбросить свои личные мнения и служить совместно и дружно, подавая другим пример для подражания. Таким образом вы сделаете приятное Кришне, Прабхупаде и лично мне. Это обеспечит вам успех в духовной жизни.

Доброго вам всем здоровья. Харе Кришна.
Ваш вечный доброжелатель, 
Гопал Кришна Госвами.

(из книги Ванде гурох шри-чаранаравиндам, 2013 г)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Большое количество аудиозаписей лекций, даршанов, киртанов Гуру Махараджа с 1989 по 2014 гг можно скачать здесь: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5b086c2eb783/GKG_AUDIO

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Добавлена лекция которую Гуру Махарадж прочитал в Москве 6 июля 2014 на воскресной программе. http://www.gkg.ru/rus/audio-gopal-krishna-goswami

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Подношение Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами его дорогому духовному учителю Шриле Прабхупаде в благоприятный день его явления, прочитанное во Вриндаване 19 августа 2014 года.

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада! 

В этот самый почитаемый и благословенный день, я молитвенно предлагаю мои нижайшие поклоны у Ваших божественных лотосных стоп.
Я должен признать, что я совершенно не квалифицирован писать вам подношение в день вашей Вьяса Пуджи, из за моего осквернения. Я не способен должным образом описать ваши достижения и славу: "притхивите ачи яте нагаради грам сарватра прачар хойбе мора нам," - Господь Чайтанья предсказал, что святые имена будут воспеваться в каждом городе и деревне мира. Шрила Тхакур Бхативинода и Ваш Гуру Махарадж имели полную веру в то, что это предсказание сбудется. Тхакур Бхактивинод сказал, что могущественный сенапати бхакта вскоре явится, чтобы исполнить предсказание Господа Чайтаньи. Вы являетесь этим могущественным сенапати бхактой, который без устали делал все, чтобы святое имя оказалось в каждом городе и деревне земного шара. Вы обладали полной верой в наставления Вашего духовного учителя, несмотря на то что вы столкнулись со множеством трудностей в Индии и на Западе, Вы были непреклонны в своих попытках установить сознание Кришны на благо страдающего человечества. Вы открыли центры ИСККОН по всему миру и перевели ведические тексты. Благодаря Вашей чистоте и тяжелому труду Ваших последователей, сознание Кришны продолжает распространятся во многие уголки мира. Однажды когда кто-то спросил Вас, можете ли вы сделать магический трюк, Вы ответили: - «НЕТ». Но затем Вы сказали: - «Кое-что волшебное я сделал, я превратил много млечх в брахманов». Никакой другой проповедник не смог бы совершить подобное в кали-югу. Вы никогда не шли на компромисс в философии. Силой своей чистоты Вы смогли привлечь тысячи обусловленных душ на путь бескорыстного преданного служения. Вы всегда были смиренны и почтительны в отношениях с окружающими. Вы дали лекарство способное излечить страдающее человечество - Харе Кришна маха мантру. Вы часто говорили, что до тех пор пока распространяются книги Вы будете жить вечно.
Вы продолжаете проповедовать всем обусловленным душам через свои комментарии к писаниям. Так же как и Господь Чайтанья, Вы обратили множество атеистов и имперсоналистов на путь преданного служения. Шрила Тхакур Бхактивинода утверждает, что вайшнава можно узнать по его проповеди. Я постоянно встречаю преданных, которые пришли в сознание Кришны, прочитав ваши книги. Ваши книги будут продолжать свою проповедь все последующие 10000 лет.
Своим личным примером Вы показали, как преданный должен служить Господу. Однажды, когда вам сильно нездоровилось, преданные советовали вам отдыхать и набираться сил, вы же сказали на это: - "Пожалуйста, не лишайте меня привилегии бороться за Кришну". Даже когда доктора советовали Вам остановиться на время, Вы никогда не прекращали проповедовать и переводить.
Вы основали ИСККОН в 1966 году, и мы собираемся праздновать 50-летний юбилей ИСККОН в 2016 году. Преданные по всему миру собираются осветить все ваши достижения. Здесь, в Дели, мы планируем организовать крупнейшую программу в самом престижном зале - Вигьян Бхаване. Мы также планируем пригласить Президента или Премьер Министра страны и других почетных лиц. На открытии храма в Пуне в 2013 году, присутствовавший там Президент Индии, прославил ИСККОН и Вас. Мы также планируем провести и другие программы по всей Индии, которые бы дали обзор всем вашим достижениям.
До того как Вы отправились на Запад, Вы сняли комнату верхнего этажа Храма Радха-Кришны в районе Чипивада в Дели. Эта комната была вашей резиденций в течении многих лет. Вы перевели часть Первой Песни в этой комнате. Вы также использовали эту комнату как склад для ваших книг, и также это был ваш Делийский офис. По вашей беспричинной милости, по прошествии 36 лет судов, ИСККОН Дели наконец-то приобрел это место! Теперь оно полностью в распоряжении ИСККОН Дели.
В 1977 году Вы лично дали мне наставление, что если мы когда-нибудь сможем иметь в распоряжении этот храм, то мы должны сделать там читальный зал ваших книг. И уже очень скоро, мы исполним ваше желание. В этом древнем храме теперь регулярно проходят все храмовые программы, и мы скоро начнем там ремонт. Некоторые соседи еще помнят Вас, и почти все они рассказывают, как они служили Вам, когда Вы там жили. Они очень счастливы, что теперь, в соответствии с вашими наставлениями, Храм, в котором Вы провели достаточно продолжительное время, теперь функционирует. В этот благоприятный день я молю Вас о милости, чтобы я неизменно находился у Ваших стоп и исполнял Ваши божественные наставления, помогая продвигать Движение санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи. 

Ваш незначительный слуга,
Гопал Кришна Госвами

----------


## Aniruddha das

Прямая трансляция празднования Вьяса-пуджи Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами Махараджа в Дели: http://live.iskcondelhi.com/

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## ЛПд (GKG)

Харе Кришна. Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Можно ли где-нибудь скачать в хорошем качестве аудио запись джапы Шрилы Бхагавадпады?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Сундаралал дас

таакоооййнеектааар..

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

- Как научиться воспринимать все, что происходит в нашей жизни, как милость Кришны?
Гопал Кришна Госвами: "Если мы совершаем какую-то глупую ошибку, а потом у нас возникают из-за этого проблемы, мы не должны думать, что это милость Кришны. Это наша глупость. Так что нужно использовать разум. Если у вас есть сомнения, делать что-то или нет, обращайтесь за помощью к старшим." (Даршан в Анапе 09.09.14)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вопрос: "Что делать, если потерян вкус к Святому имени?"
Ответ Гопал Кришна Госвами: "Лучше потерять жизнь, чем вкус к Святому Имени. Нужно избегать потери вкуса к Святому Имени." (Даршан в Анапе 09.09.2014)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вопрос: "Что вы думаете о ночных киртанах, когда преданные не спят в ночь Экадаши и всю ночь поют?"
Ответ Гопал Кришны Госвами: "Если вы можете не спать всю ночь и петь Святое имя, а затем не спать на следующий день, тогда вы можете это делать.Но когда вы поете всю ночь, а затем весь следующий день спите, это не очень хорошо". (Даршан в Анапе 09.09.14)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Гопал Кришна Госвами: Не думайте: "О, телевизионщики так тяжело трудились, чтобы снять все различные телепрограммы, я должен ответить им взаимностью, и обязательно всё посмотреть". Лучше концентрируйтесь на своей духовной жизни. (Из лекции в Москве 2001 г.)  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Гопал Кришна Госвами: "Сердце ИСККОН - распространение книг . Если распространение книг здоровое, ИСККОН - здоров и преданные здоровы. Но если распространение книг на низком уровне, значит мы больны. "

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекции (mp3) Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами на фестивале Садху Санга 2014 и лекции после фестиваля по Югу России, скачивать можно по ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5b086c2...tures/2014/09/

----------


## Aniruddha das

Онлайн архив аудиозаписей лекций (главным образом прочитанных в СССР, России и прочих странах СНГ) Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами за 1988-2014 гг: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5b086c2eb783/GKG_AUDIO/

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Сундаралал дас

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## madhava-murari.das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами, октябрь 2015, Южный регион  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KZuS/w3BuCHboB https://yadi.sk/d/KxAgRYfQjtEue

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами, август 2015, Азербайджан, Россия (Золотое кольцо, Москва, С.-Петербург) https://yadi.sk/d/voB6YAbRjunpF

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекции Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами, август 2015, Азербайджан, Россия (Золотое кольцо, Москва, С.-Петербург) 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fhnp/b8WfMuq9P

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами: "Мы принимаем санньясу не для того, чтобы получать махапрасад и принимать дандаваты. Мы принимаем санньясу, чтобы распространять Движение Махапрабху на благо страдающего человечества". (Во время лекции на церемонии санньясы Амбариши Прабху, 01.04.16 во Вриндаване)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами Махараджа дал сегодня во Вриндаване посвящение в санньясу Амбарише Прабху, и его новое имя теперь - Бхакти Ратнакара Амбариш Свами Махараджа!!!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Видео с санньяса инициации Бхакти Ратнакара Амбариши Свами Махараджа

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие духовные братья и сестры!
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны!
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Слава нашему дорогому Гуру Махараджу!
28 августа 2016 года мы будем отмечать 72-ю годовщину со дня явления нашего дорогого духовного учителя, Шрилы Гопала Кришны Госвами.
В связи с этим, как обычно, я обращаюсь к каждому из вас со смиренной просьбой прославить и поблагодарить нашего Гуру Махараджа за то, что, несмотря на свое слабое здоровье и почтенный возраст, он продолжает приезжать к нам, чтобы вдохновить и поддержать нас на духовном пути. Я уверена, что нет ученика, который не поймал бы на себе его добрый взгляд, не услышал бы в свой адрес теплые, ободряющие слова и не испытал бы в эту минуту истинное счастье и блаженство и не ощутил то трансцендентное и возвышенное, которое невозможно передать словами. Его поступки безупречны, его слова способны каждого вдохновить на преданное служение Господу, а его верность миссии Шрилы Прабхупады является величайшим примером для каждого из нас.
Поэтому я прошу каждого из вас, мои дорогие духовные братья и сестры, прославить нашего дорогого Гуру Махараджа и поблагодарить его за все, что он сделал и продолжает делать для нас. Я очень надеюсь получить от каждого из вас хотя бы пару слов признательности нашему дорогому духовному учителю.
Мы также надеемся на то, что все вы пришлете свои подношения вовремя, потому что, как я уже говорила, нам требуется как минимум три месяца, чтобы сделать книгу в срок. Тем более, что во время своих поездок с Гуру Махараджем, у меня, к сожалению, нет возможности заниматься книгой. Поэтому еще раз огромная просьба к каждому – присылайте подношения как можно раньше!
Подношения нужно прислать до 31 мая включительно (желательно на русском и английском языке) на адрес vpuja.gkg@gmail.com
Вы можете также продиктовать свое подношение, позвонив по телефонам:
+7 917 518 45 62 – Ишани
+7 985 148 49 50 – Каушалья
И как обычно, мы обращаемся ко всем, кто знает английский язык, с просьбой помочь в переводе подношений.
Ваша слуга
Ишани д.д.
Еще раз привожу ответ одного из учеников Шрилы Прабхупады о том, как правильно писать подношение:
Вопрос: Как правильно писать подношение духовному учителю?
Ответ: Ученик должен излить всю свою любовь, которая накопилась у него за этот год, все самое позитивное. Очень часто преданные изливают на духовного учителя все свои проблемы, но на Вьяса-пуджу мы не должны писать ни о каких своих проблемах. Мы должны писать о том, что нас вдохновляет, о том, как это важно – иметь духовного учителя, какое это счастье и удача. Гуру, слушая эти прославления, видит прогресс учеников. Проблемы не говорят ни о прогрессе, ни о деградации, потому что проблемы в материальном мире есть у всех, даже у Господа Брахмы. Духовный прогресс означает, что мы сосредоточиваемся только на позитивном опыте.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Записи лекций Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами за июнь и август 2016 года, прочитанные в России и Азербайджане (для скачивания жмите на ссылку) https://yadi.sk/d/azN9ZFE5uCMo9

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Сундаралал дас

нектар..!  (  :heart:  "Не ездить на Мерседесе." - 103 минута )

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

https://yadi.sk/d/NGQjPIyYdXSiMQ Аудиозаписи лекций Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в России 11-27 сентября 2018 г.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Yudzhesh

https://youtu.be/qHMhnP_W7JQ

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Махабхарата дас

ОБРАЩЕНИЕ Е.С. ШРИЛЫ ГОПАЛА КРИШНЫ ГОСВАМИ по ПОВОДУ КОРОНАВИРУСА 

 В этом мире люди вечно пребывают в беспокойстве, но сейчас мы видим, что их беспокойство очень сильно увеличилось. Почему? 
В чём причина? Причина — это коронавирус. 
Коронавирус начался в Китае, и многие стали думать, что это проблема китайцев. Пусть они сами позаботятся о себе. Но сейчас мы видим, что весь мир охвачен коронавирусом. 
Американский президент Дональд Трамп в своё время заявил, что этот вирус не появится в Америке. Но сейчас мы видим, что вирус также достиг Америки и причиняет большие беспокойства — всё позакрывали: храмы, мечети, аэропорты. Для чего? Они хотят нейтрализовать влияние коронавируса насколько возможно. 
 Что происходит в Индии? 
Премьер министр Нарендра Моди дважды выступил по национальному телевидению, чтобы люди сотрудничали с теми программами, которые организовало правительство — каждый день в течении 3 часов по национальному телевидению показывают "Рамаяну" и "Махабхарату", чтобы люди сейчас были заняты этим. 
Коронавирус объявлен как пандемия. Пандемия означает, что он распространился по всему миру. Обычно вирус распространяется на 2-3 страны, но пандемия коронавируса оказывает влияние на весь мир. Мы знаем, что было множество других вирусов в прошлом, сейчас появился коронавирус, и видим, что проблемы всё равно продолжаются: одна проблема заканчивается, другая возникает. Потому, что материальный мир исполнен страданиями.А у нас есть такое заблуждение: мы думаем, что можно найти счастье в этом материальном мире. Нет. Это невозможно. 
 Господь Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите (8,15), что есть два аспекта материального мира: дукхалайам и ашашватам. Дукхалайам значит, что он исполнен страданием. И ашашватам означает, что всё здесь временно. Сегодня наше тело может быть очень красиво, но завтра оно уже таким не будет. Сегодня у нас много сил, завтра может их не быть. Сегодня я могу бегать, могу играть в крикет, участвовать в Олимпийских играх, но всё это не продлится долго. Всё здесь временно. Мы должны смотреть на всё глазами писаний, шастра-чакшус. Мы родились в невежестве, мы живём в невежестве и мы умрём в невежестве. Но те, кто достаточно удачливы, меняются. 
В материальном мире всегда будут проблемы. Мы думаем, что вакцинация против коронавируса прекратит все страдания. Конечно же, возможно, что они создадут вакцину, но разве это решит все проблемы? 
Это решит проблему только временно, другие болезни появятся снова и cнова. Поэтому мы видим: одна проблема уходит, другая возникает. В материальном мире все пребывают в великом беспокойстве. 
Кто-то может подумать: «Есть ли решение всех проблем? Вы такие высокопарные речи произносите, вы дадите нам решение?» 
В современном обществе есть только одна проблема — мы отклонились от учения Бога, изложенного в Бхагавад-гите, Библии, Коране и других священных писаниях, в которых говорится, что если мы примем прибежище у преданного Господа, поймём духовную науку, тогда мы можем спасти себя от всех этих проблем. 
Даже если мы родимся в семье миллионеров, станем самыми богатыми, наши удовольствия будут временными, никто не сможет избежать болезней и смерти. Поэтому разумный человек думает: "Были другие вирусы, теперь коронавирус — все они приходят и уходят, но наши учёные убеждают, что есть материальное решение этих проблем. Но какое это решение?!" 
Это только священные писания! 
Мы должны понять их с помощью преданного. 
Если мы отправимся учиться в колледж, то принимаем прибежище у учителя или профессора. Так же мы должны принять помощь святого человека, истинного святого. Мы должны иметь веру в него. 
Политические лидеры пытаются убедить нас, что они могут дать нам решение проблемы. Но мы должны понять, что истинное решение проблемы придёт, только если мы примем прибежище у Бога. 
Мы просто даём знания, чтобы люди стали счастливыми. 
Приобрести истинное счастье мы сможем, если мы примем прибежище в истинном знании Бхагавад-гиты, которая была изложена уже миллионы лет назад ( создателю вселенной Господу Брахме). 
Господь говорит, что материальный мир исполнен страданиями. Независимо от того, сколько наслаждений мы получаем здесь, проблемы всё равно будут приходить. 
И эти духовные знания помогут нам вырваться из круговорота рождений и смертей в Кали-югу, которая исполнена недостатками и в которой океан пороков. Если же мы примем прибежище у Господа и станем на путь духовной жизни, то поймём, что Он дал в эту эпоху очень простой путь — воспевание Святого Имени. Он пришёл сюда в форме Святого Имени. Просто повторяя Его Святое Имя, мы можем обрести истинное удовлетворение и счастье. 
Каждый может воспользоваться этим методом. Все мы. 
Пожалуйста, у меня к вам одна просьба: 
эта человеческая форма жизни временна, она может оборваться в любой момент. Мы должны использовать её наилучшим образом — мы должны принять путь бхакти, отвергать то, что препятствует бхакти. Пожалуйста, попытайтесь повторять Святое Имя. 
Если почувствуете, что это не приносит вам никакого блага, можете не пользоваться этим. 
Но пожалуйста, это мой совет: воспользуйтесь этим методом — воспеванием Святых Имён - и вы обретёте высшее благо! 
Е.С. Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами 

Перевёл с английского Е.С. Шрила Бхакти Ратнакар Амбариши Свами Транскрибировал из видеозаписи Вайшнава Дхарма дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ИСТОРИЯ О ЧЕЛОВЕКЕ, КОТОРЫЙ УСЛЫШАЛ МАХА-МАНТРУ В ФИЛЬМЕ.
Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами, вечерняя лекция в московском храме, 22 июня 2018.

Независимо от того на каком уровне вы находитесь воспевание Святого Имени приносит благо. Когда Шрила Прабхупада вернулся в Индию в 1971-м году со своими западными учениками, один индийский режиссер снял фильм, который он назвал "Харе Рама, Харе Кришна". Это был очень известный режиссер, и он снял этот фильм. Хороший момент в этом фильме был в том, что временами там играла Маха-мантра на заднем плане и там так же была песня в которой была Маха-мантра. Впоследствии эта песня стала хитом. Но недостаток этого фильма был в том, что там показывали как будто преданные принимают наркотики, потом они кайфуют и поэтому поют Харе Кришна. То есть, был плюс в этом фильме и был минус. Мы пришли к Шриле Прабхупаде и сказали, что этот фильм будет порочить нашу репутацию, поскольку в нем показано, что мы якобы принимаем наркотики и поэтому поем Харе Кришна. Прабхупада сказал: "Нет, ничего мы не потеряем от этого фильма. Люди услышат Святое Имя и это принесет им благо."
Где то два года назад я дал инициацию одному преданному индийцу в Америке и я спросил, как он стал преданным. Он сказал, что когда был маленьким еще, вышел фильм, который назывался "Харе Рама, Харе Кришна" и там была песня в которой была Маха-мантра. И мне так понравилась эта песня, что я при любой возможности старался снова посмотреть этот фильм и услышать эту песню. Первый раз он услышал эту песню с Маха-мантрой в этом фильме. И он так привязался к этой песне, что бежал в любое место, где он слышал эту песню и старался её слушать. Потом он уехал в Америку учиться и пришел в наш храм Харе Кришна уже в Америке, и постепенно стал преданным.
Святое Имя приносит благо независимо от того в каком состоянии Его повторяет человек. Но как преданные мы должны прилагать усилия, чтобы повторять Святое Имя и избегать оскорблений в повторении Святого Имени. Когда мы повторяем Святое Имя наше сердце начинает очищаться.

----------

